
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2013) https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5637667
======
sdevlin
Matasano - New York City, Chicago, San Francisco Bay Area

We break into banks. And hospitals. And financial firms. And social media
startups. And any other business that puts an open port between itself and the
big bad world.

Matasano is looking for appsec consultants, now and forever. What does that
mean?

We dig deep. Our consultants spend their days sliding up and down the ladder
of abstraction, rapidly assimilating unfamiliar systems (and then breaking
them). One week you're pulling apart macros in a Lisp app; the next, you're on
your hands and knees crawling through x86 disassembly.

We move fast. Our projects run on tight deadlines: one or two weeks is
typical. Recently we wrote a bespoke proxy to rip apart a custom encrypted
protocol, tamper with messages, and cobble it back together again. That could
be a two-week job in itself. At Matasano, that's just Tuesday.

We find bugs. Not just in applications, but in the tools they're built with.
That includes some of the biggest open-source and proprietary software stacks
in the world.

This is the _Mission: Impossible_ of software gigs, and we need the best
people to get the job done. NO PRIOR APPSEC EXPERIENCE REQUIRED. We need great
software developers and fast learners, for we intend to go in harm's way. If
this sounds interesting to you, we should absolutely talk.

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of software applications?

 _Matasano knows._

Full benefits. Free books. Really smart coworkers. For more information, visit
<http://www.matasano.com/careers>.

Looking for a taste of what we do? Shoot an email to cryptopals@matasano.com.
We'll get you started with 48 problems (and counting) of real-world
cryptography problems. This is the best answer you will ever get to the
question: "Why shouldn't I roll my own crypto?"

~~~
joshAg
do you really use lisp on a /(semi)?regular/ basis?!

~~~
tptacek
No, he's just messing with you. It's mostly SML.

~~~
joshAg
Hmm. What about haskell, or, going in a completely different direction,
assembler?

Also, why sml over lisp?

~~~
wglb
I think Tom is messing with _you_ on that one.

Full disclosure: ex-Matasano here, and die-hard lisp dude.

If somebody writes it, they will figure out how to rip it apart. Bank on it.

------
lutorm
SpaceX - Hawthorne, CA (LA area).

Want to help build rockets? SpaceX is looking for software engineers! If you
want to build something tangible: large machines that make fire and go to
space, as opposed to the latest "social app", SpaceX is a great opportunity.
Here, real things happen:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoxiK7K28PU>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqCELhkXtsY>

Some of the openings we have are for: flight software, simulations software,
and front end engineers. See our career page:
<http://www.spacex.com/careers.php>

Edit: We don't do remote, and you need to be a US citizen or permanent
resident.

~~~
abrichr
Any possibility of the relaxing the US citizen requirement in the future?

~~~
alexsb92
I really don't think it's up to them unfortunately. As a non-US student
looking to apply for one of their internships, I was burned by that too. The
regulation in question is
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Traffic_in_Arms_R...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Traffic_in_Arms_Regulations)

~~~
abrichr
In that article under "Exemptions and Treaties" [1], it says that Canada is
exempt. Does that mean Canadians can work at SpaceX?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Traffic_in_Arms_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Traffic_in_Arms_Regulations#Exemptions_and_Treaties)

~~~
alexsb92
I remember mentioning that I'm a Canadian student to whomever I spoke on the
phone with from SpaceX, and they said no, but I don't know if they knew about
this exemption, or if SpaceX is just generally very broad in this regard to
make things easier.

~~~
ryan_fitz_x
I think what is being discussed is a TN Visa for Canadian citizens. Generally,
it is very easy for any Canadian to come work in the U.S. as they just need to
go to the boarder to have some paperwork signed off for their TN Visa. But,
the problem with SpaceX is that we have to follow ITAR Regulations and can
only employ permanent residents (U.S. Citizens and Green Card Holders). TN
Visa Holders unfortunately do not fall within either of those groups. If
anyone is interested in working at SpaceX, then definitely apply or contact
me. Cheers!

------
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer.

We're a YC company wrangling SaaS to work together (as they should), starting
by bringing the biggest apps our customers use right into Gmail.

We work with dozens of API's to show our users profiles of their customers
without having to jump out of the email flow - imagine having
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw> available when helping customers.

Thousands of people use it every day for hours on end, and are happy to pay
for it to make sure they can continue using it. But there's still so much
polish and improvement possible.

Looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about building product,
and is excited about helping customers.

This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Ruby, Javascript.

sean @ zenboxapp

<https://www.zenboxapp.com>

------
asolove
Webs - DC (Silver Spring area)

Webs is the rarest of all birds: an actual consumer web company in DC. We
don't do contracting, work for the government, or apply for grants. We sell a
product to real people that makes them happy and helps them make money.

Webs helps small and micro businesses get online with our in-browser web site
builder and Facebook engagement tools. We do the hard technical work so that
our customers can easily and beautifully build a site, improve their SEO,
increase their site stats, and sell their products online.

We're always looking for excellent developers, whether you're front-end, back-
end, or full-stack. You'll get to work with other smart people, have input
into the product, contribute to open source, and enjoy our hackathons.

Our front-end is a great new architecture with Backbone, Less, RequireJS, and
all the other new hotness. Plus our main product (a WYSIWYG website builder)
is interactive enough to actually need these things to provide customer value.
Our back-end is a mix of Java, Groovy, Rails and Node, with Oracle and Mongo
holding the data.

We have a lot of fun projects coming up. If you're interested, feel free to
email me at adam@webs.com and we can see if there's a good fit.

~~~
mahmud
Good on ya! Hope more DC startups would get off the government teat.

------
nrp
Oculus VR - <http://www.oculusvr.com/careers> \- Irvine, CA

We’re a well-funded startup based out of Irvine, CA. Our vision is delivering
immersive, wearable, and affordable virtual reality technology to the world.
We launched on Kickstarter in August 2012 and now we’re looking to expand the
team.

We’re looking for the best and brightest engineering minds passionate about
building the next generation platform for virtual reality gaming. As an
engineer at Oculus, you’ll have a direct hand in solving the incredible array
of challenges around virtual reality and human computer interaction. We’re
looking for software, embedded systems, and hardware engineers to build the
full hardware and software stack that comprises our product. You can check our
careers page for specific positions we have open.

Email us at careers@oculusvr.com with HN in the subject line. Looking forward
to hopefully chatting with a few of you soon!

------
beekay
Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

Khan Academy's mission is to provide a free world-class education for anyone
anywhere.

Over 1 billion math problems have been done on our site and 2 million more are
done each day. Here's some stuff we've been working on lately:

* creating adaptive assessments to accurately measure student knowledge

* running new A/B tests every week to learn how best to teach students and grow our userbase

* building infrastructure to allow us to scale up our content creation efforts

* internationalizing our entire website to enable pilot implementations in Mexico and Brazil

If any of this might sound interesting to you, we'd love to hear from you.
We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
analytics. Unfortunately, we've got a full class of interns for this summer
already, but we welcome interns all year round.

    
    
      https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns
      https://www.khanacademy.org/careers
    

We're just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of what's possible here. Big
plans ahead.

------
johnnyg
CPAP.com - Houston, TX - Marketing Analyst

We are the largest online retailer of CPAP equipment for the treatment of
Sleep Apnea. We sell a higher end product than you can typically get through
insurance for a price less than your deductible and copay. Think 1800contacts
for sleep related health care products. We're profitable and growing. Here's
more about us: <http://goo.gl/r8siz>.

Who are we looking for?

An analytical and self motivated Marketing Analyst who will be responsible for
measuring and leveraging company performance data and customer usability
feedback to drive website optimization, increase conversions, and identify
opportunities to improve online experience for customers.

Person should have:

1\. The ability to see things through the eye of the end user

2\. The ability to work and manage time independently

3\. Comfortable analyzing data

4\. A general curiosity towards problem solving

5\. A general interest in e-commerce and new technology

The role is project based work. You will actively be working with in house and
contract developers, many of which are HNers.

For more information the role and how to apply: <http://bit.ly/17xrzU0>

Or email marketing at cpap dt com

------
r4vik
Pitchup.com - London, UK <http://www.pitchup.com>

We’re looking for an ambitious developer to join our team to help us manage
our current site and tackle tough online booking, search and geo challenges.

With only 30% of UK campsites and caravan parks available to book online,
you'll be solving a problem that will benefit millions of users and thousands
of campsite owners. You’ll employ the latest techniques to maintain and
enhance the fast, frictionless search and booking process that Pitchup.com’s
customers love.

You'll be expert in Python, with knowledge of at least one Python web
framework and ideally GeoDjango experience, and good PostgreSQL experience.
Very strong JavaScript skills, familiarity with nginx server environments and
willingness to undertake sysadmin work are highly desirable.

…and you'll probably enjoy working with us if you're:

    
    
        - A fan of agile working practices – gets things done
        - A quick-on-the-uptake problem solver
        - Someone who enjoys coming up with new feature ideas
        - Backend stack: Python / Django / Postgres / Celery / nginx / S3 / Redis
    

Some remote working is possible, and some on-call evenings and weekends will
be required.

Environment

\-----------------

We're all about collaboration – you'll take part in regular brainstorms as the
company grows rapidly over coming months. You'll gain direct experience of the
rapid evolution of a high-profile start-up, working alongside other experts in
their fields, in an apolitical, friendly environment.

Apply on our jobs (<http://www.pitchup.com/jobs/>) page and your application
will come straight through to me.

------
gokult
Apple - Cupertino, CA

We're looking for backend server engineers who really understand distributed
systems to be a part of iCloud. Apple keeps small teams that have large
responsibilities. If you love owning big pieces, and love distributed systems,
you'll really love it here. Everyone here is really passionate about our work,
and we hope it shows in the product.

There are a lot of openings across iCloud you can search for in
jobs.apple.com. I'm specifically looking for engineers to join our Messaging
Services team
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=25546086&t=0&#...</a>).<p>Here are
some highlights:<p>Scale<p><pre><code> - Hundreds of millions of active users
using some of the most desirable devices on the planet \- 2bn+ iMesssages/day,
4 trillion push notifications sent \-
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/01/23/apples-icloud-now-has-250m-icloud-
users-imessage-users-send-2b-messages-a-day/ \-
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/23/3908330/apple-q1-2013-earnings \- Super high
throughput, ultra-low latency network services \- Write code deploys in
thousands of machines, datacenters around the world </code></pre>
Products<p><pre><code> - iMessage, FaceTime, Apple Push Notifications, and
exciting new projects \- Define future of the industry with services for
Apple's current and future hardware </code></pre> Tech<p><pre><code> - Best of
breed modern open source systems \- High performance asynchronous I/O \-
Distributed algorithms and highly parallel systems </code></pre> Sounds
interesting? Email me your resume - gthirumalai at apple, and please prefix
your subject with "HN:".<p>If there are other openings on iCloud that interest
you, please apply through jobs.apple.com and mention Hacker News when
applying!

~~~
songgao
Hey, while I'm not applying, I'm wondering what technology stack iCloud is
using. Could you give some details?

~~~
gokult
The stack varies depending on the application. We're mostly built on top of
JVM, and mostly Java. There's a mix of other languages and technologies as
well. Our datastores are a mix of SQL and NoSQL, from several different
Vendors depending on the application.

Most importantly, there isn't a dogma here. These decisions are fully driven
by engineering.

~~~
songgao
Thanks!

------
dethtron5000
Marvel Entertainment - New York, NY We are looking for front-end (JS, CSS) and
back-end (PHP, Node and others) web engineers.

\- We don't just make good comic books and movies, we make interesting
technology as well. The digital group is the fastest-growing division inside
Marvel.

\- We work with cool, graphy data:
[http://marvelentertainment.tumblr.com/post/30536120271/marve...](http://marvelentertainment.tumblr.com/post/30536120271/marvel-
universe-data)

\- We do everything from consumer-facing web sites, to APIs, to digital comic
readers.

\- New employees get their own Iron Man suit*

* not really.

More information here:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=100538)

or email us at ( ( the absolute value of the difference in seconds between the
UNIX epoch and noon (GMT/UTC) on the day of Stan Lee’s birth ) + ( ( the
marvel.com ID of Bruce Banner’s alter ego ) * ( the HTTP response code for a
successful non-cached GET request ) ) - ( the two-digit number at the
beginning of the md5 hash of the (lowercased) last name of the writer for the
first issue of the 1976 series of “Howard the Duck” ) ) @ marvel.com

------
prophetjohn
Austin, TX | Full-time, Intern | Software Engineer

Come pair with me at mobi!

We're seeking talented, full-stack software engineers that are smart and get
things done. We're most excited about finding seniors, but all experience
levels are welcome. We're looking for candidates in, or willing to relocate
to, Austin, TX.

mobi is a B2B mobile fleet logisitics solution. We help companies with mobile
fleets service their customers better and faster by optimizing service routes
and analyzing GPS data. This means we also help save fuel, tires and brake
pads to keep the world a little bit more green.

Our tech stack contains a non-trivial amount of all of the following
technologies: Java (Spring/MyBatis/Hibernate) Ruby (Sinatra and maybe Padrino
or Rails soon) JavaScript (AngularJS/jQuery) SQL (T-SQL and maybe Postgres or
Mongo soon)

We're not dogmatic about the tech we use. We believe strongly in using the
tool that helps us accomplish the task in the best and fastest way possible.

We don't expect you to be familiar with all of the technologies we use. There
is a very strong learning culture at mobi. Therefore we do expect you to be
willing (nay, excited) to learn about the tech we use that you don't know and
to teach us about the tech _you_ use that _we_ don't know. We also expect you
to be comfortable with test driving the code you write, with a pair, the large
majority of the time. Of course, working in pairs doesn't _always_ make sense,
nor does TDD, and we're comfortable with those exceptions.

mobi offers competitive salary; competitive ping pong tournaments; free soda,
snacks and beer; unlimited time off as needed; great views from our downtown
office; monthly company get-togethers to celebrate our accomplishments

If you're interested, my personal email is in my profile. Here's an
explanation of roughly what kind of interview process you could expect:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5441267>

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive Companies in 2013"
by MIT Technology Review (<http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr50/2013/>). We
have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was
previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and
became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our
partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp, Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
(<http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure>), machine learning, NLP, algorithm
design, or Hadoop.

Our LA office is our headquarters and our new Palo Alto office is still small,
so new hires would have a huge impact on the culture there.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
grumps
Interactive Strategies is seeking a Full Stack .NET Developer in DC / DMV
area. Remote might be possible for exceptional proven candidates. No H1B -
Sorry.

We are 17 person full service web agency located in the heart of Washington,
DC.

We approach each project with a comprehensive strategy phase and then
determine the correct technology for the project. That often results in us
selecting Sitecore for the client's content management needs. For this
position, we are looking specifically for someone to assist on our .NET
ASP.MVC and Sitecore projects, and having production experience (jQuery, CSS,
markup) would also be quite helpful.

Requirements:

We don't care as much about years of experience as we do your talent and
passion. But here is the type background you should have:

-Deep experience with the .NET framework Sitecore CMS/DMS experience a huge plus

-Experience developing web applications using the Microsoft stack (MS SQL Server, IIS, .NET framework, ASP.NET, ADO.NET, C# or VB.NET)

-Experience in object-oriented programming Strong oral and written communication skills

-Web agency experience

-Ability to apply creative thinking to technology issues Curiosity to learn about new web technologies and approaches Experience in PHP, MySQL and open source frameworks a plus

Your Qualities:

-A team player with great communication and interpersonal skills

-Intellectually curious with innovative and creative problem-solving skills

-Well-organized and able to work under deadlines and multiple projects

-A highly motivated self-starter Able to work effectively with other developers, account management staff, and designers Someone who understands the importance of documentation, but can also figure things out on their own

Curious?

If this sounds like a place you would like to work, contact us at
programmer@interactivestrategies.com add the subject "Hacker News Post" or
checkout out the full listing
[http://www.interactivestrategies.com/netsitecore-web-
develop...](http://www.interactivestrategies.com/netsitecore-web-developer)

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
(<http://newrelic.com/jobs>)

We make the best SaaS application performance monitoring (APM) solution, for
mobile and browser. It gives deep visibility in production apps running on
Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, .NET, iOS and Android (with more platforms on the
way). Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work. Our answer is to
hire top notch people and then turn them loose to solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-B transfers are welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developer success, not
the other way around.

Come take a look. <http://newrelic.com/jobs>

------
urgeio2
BERLIN/GERMANY, NODE.JS, HIGH TRAFFIC SITE

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest standard of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking fun
+ we have Car2Go and Drive-Now (these are world's best smartphone-supported
car sharing systems with brand new cars at every corner, cheaper than owning a
car or riding a cab). In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care
system including health, unemployment and pension (when working as an
employee).

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin,
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird, Mozilla and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English! Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events, every week.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

=> <http://urge.io/jobs>

If you are doing Node.js or JS, apply today—we are looking for multiple
Node.js Software Engineers.

~~~
mcxx
I sent you an email last month, applying for the lead iOS engineer, but no one
replied. Are you still hiring for that position? Alternatively, would you
consider a candidate without node.js experience?

~~~
dylanhassinger
you had a month to learn it, what's stopping you! :)

------
mjames610
Praescient Analytics Washington D.C. Full-Time

Software Engineer

Currently our engineers are working with Java, SQL Database Solutions and
other cloud based technologies. At Praescient, you will get to work with smart
people who are passionate about what they do. You won’t have to worry about
meetings, will have a great deal of autonomy, as well as great benefits
including 100% coverage on your medical, dental and vision insurance. Much of
our work within Homeland Defense is cleared and we will be happy to sponsor
you for a Top Secret security clearance or hold your clearance if you already
possess one.

This opportunity will allow you to make sense of big data in a way that will
help impact decisions made by key leaders in the national security realm. This
is a real chance to help shape your customers’ mission. Bottom line—your work
will be used and launched.

If interested please submit your resume to recruiting@praescientanalytics.com

Michael James Praescient Analytics MJames@praescientanalytics

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android UI Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> For more info, email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
uuilly
Blue River Technology:

<http://bluerivert.com/>

[http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/10/agricultural-...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/10/agricultural-
technology)

Agricultural robotics startup. Khosla backed. Just hired our 10th person.

Buzzwords: Computer vision / machine learning / real-time systems / some
embedded / lots of mechanical / ROS / distributed systems / linux / C++ / Qt /
boost / python / matlab / white board drawing / some tractor driving.

We want to make something that has as big an impact on farming as the tractor.

It is a nice, clever group of people and it's been a lot of fun working here.
If it piques your interest, contact me through my profile.

Cheers...

~~~
Schwolop
I hope this "Who's Hiring" is a sign of things to come - so many more hardware
companies than previous months!

------
argon
Alameda, CA - Makani Power Inc. <http://www.makanipower.com>

Control Systems Software Engineer

Makani Power, Inc. is seeking a control systems software engineer to develop
the flight controller and simulation environment for a utility scale airborne
wind turbine.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES: \- Develop and maintain airborne wind turbine simulation
environment \- Develop fault-tolerant flight software architecture \-
Implement control system algorithms \- Write automated diagnostic tools for
flight critical sensors and actuators \- Write unit tests for key flight
controller and simulation components \- Work with close-knit team to develop
the software that controls the future of wind power

REQUIRED SKILLS: \- BS or MS in computer science or related field (Ph.D. is a
plus) \- Extensive experience with C/C++ \- Knowledge of control theory and
digital signal processing \- Experience developing high-reliability embedded
software

HIGHLY DESIRED: \- Experience with autonomous aerial vehicles or other robotic
systems \- Experience with C programming for real-time, embedded systems \-
Knowledge of MISRA-C, JPL, or equivalent coding standards for high-reliability
software \- Experience with real-time Linux or VxWorks \- Experience with
DO-178B software certification \- Knowledge of aerodynamics and dynamic
simulation \- Python and Bash scripting \- R/C plane enthusiast and pilot

Apply to: jobs@makanipower.com

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - Full-time - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb, a Max Levchin funded startup - featured on TechCrunch this year -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

Our mission is to change the way people search and interact with online
services, by connecting them together in a way that's more more usable,
efficient, and social (e.g., no more having ten tabs open to assemble the
information you need). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with search,
machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - leading our development of native apps on iPhone and Android

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Scientist - classification algorithms, search, machine learning, NLP

We're still in stealth but raised funding from Max Levchin, Drew Houston
(Dropbox), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and
many others.

We're all engineers (MIT, Cornell, Microsoft, Zynga...) If you're looking to
get into an earlier stage startup that solves complex problems and is making
something people will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com | <http://vurb.com/jobs>

~~~
necrodome
Greplin, all over again?

------
arohner
CircleCI (<https://circleci.com/jobs>) - SF or REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building Heroku for Continuous Integration and Deployment.
We have traction and revenue (and funding!). Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook. SF-local employees have
catered lunch every day.

\- Frontend Engineer - You'll work on improving the page responsiveness,
adding new features and improving the out-of-the-box experience and UX. Our
frontend is a single page javascript app, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
We have a lot of interesting design and data-visualization problems that need
to be solved, as well as A/B testing, landing page creation and funnel
optimization.

\- Junior Business Person - This job is very poorly defined, which means you
get to make it up! You'll probably be doing a little bit of sales, a little
bit of marketing and a lot of hustle. Knowing some HTML, JS or design are a
huge plus.

Check out our shiny jobs page at <https://circleci.com/jobs> . Include samples
of awesome stuff you've done.

~~~
arohner
Also, I forgot to mention we're also looking for Backend Engineers. Our entire
server is written in Clojure. We're looking for candidates with experience in
any "weird" language: Clojure, Scheme, CL, Haskell, OCaml, Erlang, Brainfuck.

------
slykat
Mobee (<http://www.getmobee.com/jobs>)

    
    
      - Location: Boston, MA
      - Stage: Seed, in process of raising A
      - Team size : 10 (5 technical / 5 business)
    

_Positions Available_

    
    
      - VP, Eng
      - Lead Designer / UI / UX [ can be remote / freelancer]
      - Director of Sales
    

All locations except Lead Designer and possibly Sales role require being
located in Boston.

Techcrunch coverage here: <http://goo.gl/m1GA7>

Mobee is gathering and organizing the world’s offline data. Sound familiar?
It’s built by former Googlers, who realized that not all of the world’s data
and information is available online. We gather this data through our
“smartphone army” and distill it into actionable insights that brands like
Gap, Subway, and Coke require but are unable to obtain.

Our team includes talented alumni from Google, SCVNGR, LevelUp, MIT, and UC
Berkeley. Our investors are seasoned entrepreneurs themselves with a track
record of several $100M and even $1B exits and have backed companies like
Pinterest.

We are a team of 10 and are looking for scrappy and talented folks to join us
in disrupting a stagnant, multi-billion dollar market. Come join us in our
awesome digs at the dome of Old City Hall in Downtown Boston.

saikat@getmobee.com

------
superamit
Photojojo (<http://photojojo.com>) - San Francisco, CA (we'll help with
relocation)

We're obsessed with photography, profitable, been around for 7 years.

We maintain a small team (8 FT) and we hire slowly and really stress fit and a
SANE work lifestyle.

We're located in the Mission, bike and dog-friendly, lots of standing desks
and Apple gear, etc. We've been in the NYT several times, a bunch of the
morning shows, WSJ, and appear regularly in tech and photo press.

Every year we take the company on a 2-3 week workcation. So far we've been to
India, Mexico, and Thailand.

We're looking hire a Full Stack PHP Developer (with experience working with
modern coding practices and frameworks) to join our small design and dev team
(currently one front-end designer and one back-end developer).

You'll be active in determining our product direction and get to learn from
all areas of the company. The work centers around our e-commerce store
(<http://photojojo.com/store>), our new education offering
(<http://photojojo.com/university>) as well as new projects and brands to come
soon.

More info & Apply: <http://photojojo.com/jobs/webdeveloper.html>

------
kanny96
Cambridge, MA | Cognii | Full-time, Intern, Remote

Cognii is transforming the education through natural language processing
technologies. We are a young ed-tech startup creating a leading edge
assessment technology to provide automatic assessment of a student's essay-
type answers.

Think of MOOCs and how you can play a critical role in making it more
acceptable. You will work with the experienced team (Nuance) towards
developing the compelling products and services for our customers. If you feel
that automatically extracting the meaning from a few words is boring and want
the challenge of extracting the meaning from a paragraph, then Cognii would
love to talk to you!

We are looking for the following roles:

1\. NLP Research Engineer(s) Background in following areas with a strong
commitment to developing practical applications : natural language
understanding - syntactic and semantic analysis - textual entailment and
assessment - machine learning - large scale data modeling - textual data
generation and filtering - educational technology experience is a plus

2\. Server Development Engineer Experience with scalable web app server
development and deployment - Server design and configuration - API design -
C/C++, Java, ruby, octave - Amazon AWS EC2 - MySQL and NoSQL, - Git -
Capistrano/Chef/Puppet - Load balance and monitoring

3\. Front End Development Engineer Design and development of front-ends for
learning apps on different form factors - Javascript, jQuery development -
HTML5/CSS3 - iOS, Android development a plus

Please send your CV or queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
tryan24
Boston, Ma- Full time, permanent Aereo - changing the way we watch TV! We're
looking for an expert level MySQL DB Developer to help design and maintain the
database behind a high-volume, high-performance consumer web application. You
will be part of a small team of developers building a world-class multi-
platform user experience.

Expertise in architecting and optimizing MySQL databases a must, including
server configuration and management in a highly-scalable environment.
Candidate must be proficient at writing performance-minded queries for in-
application use as well as complex queries for data-mining and deep analysis.

Knowledge of emerging and non-SQL database technologies a plus, as you will be
contributing to future design and technology decisions. General knowledge of
PHP and related web development languages highly desirable. Familiarity with
business intelligence tools and analysis a large plus. Part of your job will
be to help marketing and business types make sense of massive data.

Ideal candidate will be comfortable working collaboratively with a small team
as well as individually on self-directed projects. Aereo is located in
Boston's innovation district at 280 Summer Street. We look forward to hearing
about you! resumes to: careers@aereo.com

------
cedsav
Veer West / FormAssembly.com - FULL-TIME - REMOTE / H1B OK.

Web Developer

\-----------------

We’re looking for a talented and passionate developer to help improve and
expand our web-based application, FormAssembly. The ideal candidate can craft
code that’s robust and easy to maintain, switch between back-end and front-end
development, and keep usability and user experience in mind at all times.
You’ll work on our LAMP stack, as well as new projects with a clean slate, for
which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture, and tools. You’ll
work autonomously or with the team depending on the project, and will get many
opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

UX Engineer

\--------------

Designing user interactions around web form building and data collection is a
real challenge. If you’ve ever had to fill out a form online and cursed at
your screen, you know what we’re trying to improve. We’re looking for a front-
end developer / user experience designer. You have the technical skills
(JavaScript, HTML, CSS) that allow you to imagine, design, and implement new
features. You pay attention to details, and you’re an empathetic person,
capable of evaluating your work with the eye of a typical user.

\--

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling students to
large corporations improving their business processes. We're confortable
working with remote workers and have sponsored successfully H1B applicants in
the past.

To apply and for more info: <http://www.veerwest.com/jobs>

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time in Palo Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it extremely easy for teachers to teach online.
Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson recording studio, and
hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using it daily to learn
from each other anytime, anywhere.

Educreations is looking for some sharp, passionate people to help us redefine
online teaching and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12
and are funded by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top
angels.

We've set out to make a dent in the future of teaching and learning and if
this sounds like something you're interested in, get in touch.

We are looking for:

    
    
        Strong Python or Objective C Engineers
        Lead Visual Designer
    

<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

------
eli
Intern(s) - Washington, DC (Dupont Circle)

Industry Dive is a mobile-focused business-to-business media company. We
create apps, websites, and newsletters for executives in various industries.
See, for example, <http://www.educationdive.com/>

I'm looking for interns interested in any or all of the following:

    
    
      - Improving our our iOS or Android apps
      - Helping add features and improve our Django/Python CMS
      - Working with the CTO to scale our backend infrastructure.
      - Help design and traffic marketing materials and advertisements for clients.
    

Send me an email for more details: eli-at-industrydive-com

(We're also hiring business writers, editors, and for online sales -- it's a
growing startup!)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

<http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/>

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team of software craftsmen (10 of us right now) passionate
about making people's lives better through software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
      
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we're more concerned with using the 
        right tool for the job. In the past two months, I've worked with Objective-C,
        Javascript (Backbone+PhoneGap), and a little bit of Java and C#.
      
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives, activities, 
        and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare by design.
      
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
      
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, 401(k) + match, 
        quarterly profit sharing, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office with
        snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago, 2.5 hours from Detroit, and less than an hour to the beach.
      
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in the
        Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA. 
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
      
      - Affordable housing. If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the 
        Bay Area or NYC, you can afford a house here (or a much nicer rental). I bought 
        a nice house with a mortgage payment drastically lower than the rent of my 
        1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
      
      - A growing economy driven by technology, healthcare, and a growing list of startups. 
        The energy here around the growth in technology and the support for entrepreneurs 
        is infectious.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
      
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
      
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
      
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, send me your resume/CV and a little bit about why you’re
interested:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

~~~
zerr
I guess the business of writing custom software doesn't scale, like any other
dedicated service/consulting business.

What do you think about this?

~~~
ejdyksen
I'm not sure exactly what you mean. There are certainly larger companies than
Mutually Human. If one wanted to work for a large company, I'm sure many will
post in this thread… :)

However...

\- I'm learning new things all the time, at a faster pace than anywhere else
I've worked. The company is very focused on everyone's growth.

\- I actually have time for my family, personal projects, friends, etc, as we
really do keep our hours reasonable.

\- We have happy clients who love our work and are willing to pay well for it.

~~~
zerr
Oh, sorry, I didn't mean the company size. Under scaling I meant "write once,
sell million times", "have million clients", etc...

~~~
qwert302
I work at MHS also, and FWIW we have created products in the past and also
have a couple new products in the pipeline. We will probably never be a pure
products company - but we think crafting our own products a really great way
for us to flex our creative muscles and learn new things.

------
netfire
SpinGo - Web Software Engineer - <http://www.spingo.com>

Full-time, Remote, HQ in Draper, Utah

SpinGo builds web and mobile products that help millions of people across the
country discover local events.

We partner with media companies like the Chicago Daily Herald and the San
Diego Union Tribune who use our platform to inform and engage their users. We
have over 200 partner sites with more being added each week.

The Web Software Engineer will develop high-quality user interfaces to meet
the needs of our users. You will help improve our main calendar product and
build tools to help users submit and promote events and manage calendars. You
have the skills to build pixel-perfect, cross-browser interfaces and help
build scalable web applications. In addition to owning the development of the
SpinGo calendar product, the Web Software Engineer is expected to be self-
motivated, give accurate estimates and deliver quality code on time.

Qualifications

\- BS in a Software Development Field or Equivalent Work Experience

\- Ability to use critical thinking skills to solve development problems

\- Several years experience developing cross-browser web applications

\- Expert in PHP, Python, Ruby or JavaScript

\- Advanced knowledge of MVC-based architecture and frameworks

\- Advanced knowledge of JavaScript, HTML and CSS

Salary is $50K-$90K based on experience. If hired you will have a flexible
full-time work schedule and be able to work remotely from anywhere you have a
fast internet connection. Benefits include Health, dental, and vision plans, 7
paid holidays and 17 days paid time off and performance bonuses.

To apply, please send your resume to devjobs@spingo.com. Please provide
examples of relevant work experience.

------
saosebastiao
Amazon - Seattle WA

I'm looking for a Business Intelligence Engineer that can be my coworker in
the Amazon Supply Chain. We coordinate with multiple software teams on hard
problems, in a complex Systems Oriented Architecture, with huge opportunities
for savings (We speak in $M, not $k). A business-focused intuition is a must,
but we also require strong technical skills and an ability to understand how
our software models a huge supply chain. We use many different tools for the
job: Linux/ZSH, SQL, R, Ruby, Java, Optimization solvers, Geospatial
tools/libraries, and pretty much anything else that gets the job done (don't
forget email and telephones). We aren't afraid of digging deep into details
like log files, but we also aren't afraid of working with datasets that range
in the hundreds of billions of rows.

If that sounds like a domain you are interested in, contact me:
tooned||amazon<>com

~~~
mabbo
Amazon - Toronto, Canada

We're also rapidly growing our Toronto office, and are looking for Software
Development Engineers of all levels, Project Managers, Development Managers,
Web Developers, and UX Designer/Developers.

We have most of the same requirements that saosebastiao listed above. My own
team's domain focuses on the problem of taking a warehouse of randomly stored
items, plus a steady stream of customer orders (each for 1 to many items) and
finding an efficient way to have warehouse associates collect those items so
we can ship them all together to the right customer.

Other teams here work on a variety of other aspects of the software inside our
fulfillment centers, parts of the Fulfillment By Amazon (FBA) website, and the
tools used by the customer service associates.

If you're interested in Amazon Toronto, contact me. [The current username I am
posting with] at amazon.

------
wahnfrieden
Canvas Networks - New York, NY - Fulltime, On-site or remote

Canvas Networks is looking for an iOS Engineer to join a small, close-knit
team building DrawQuest — iPad's premier drawing community. We're venture
funded and backed by an incredible group of investors, who include Union
Square Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lerer Ventures, SV Angel, Founder
Collective, Joshua Schachter, and Chris Dixon.

We're investing in mobile and tablet in a big way and are looking for someone
to join our iOS engineering efforts. We're a young company with a brand new
product, so this is a good opportunity to grow with us as we grow as a
company, and a great time to join and make an impact.

We're tackling some interesting product and engineering challenges. To help us
iterate and sustain momentum, we practice continuous deployment to the extent
possible, which demands technical creativity with native Objective-C / Cocoa
apps. On our backend servers, we ship upwards of twenty times a day — iOS
development makes things more complex but it's an area we're interested in
improving.

We ask a lot of our developers, but we offer a lot in exchange:

* Perks and benefits. Free lunch, an office arcade (3 cabinets!), competitive equity and salary with full benefits (health, dental, vision), take-what-you-need vacation.

* A great working environment, including whatever tools you need. Big monitors, the hardware setup you want. Sit-stand desks if you're into that kind of thing.

* A voice in product development. Decisions aren't made in a vacuum. Be a key player in building an amazing product.

* Transparency into the business. We review financials as a team monthly. Meetings aren't held behind closed doors.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don't live in New York City,
we'll fix that.

<http://drawquest.com/>

Shoot us an email with your resume and portfolio to jobs@canv.as

------
pkh80
BatchGeo (<http://batchgeo.com>) - We aim to be the worlds fastest mapping
tool. We are small, profitable, and growing quickly!

We are looking for web developers. Preferably full stack developers who have a
keen eye for design. Strong JavaScript, and at least one server side language
a must.

We’re located near Portland, Oregon, a terrific place to live and work, but
you don’t need to be here, we think working remote is great too.

Show us your apps, sites, code, UI, designs, github account, etc. If you like
to hack, we’d love to hear from you.

jobs@batchgeo.com

------
lobasaurusrex
Austin, TX (On-Site or Remote with Occasional On-Site)

Ember Endeavour for the Effervescent

MyTennisLessons.com

A bootstrapped company with over $100K in revenue (and now a part of the
Austin Capital Factory accelerator). One awesome startup house in Austin, TX.
A boxer-pug puppy named Heidi Klum. And an awesome team of six friends and
colleagues.

We run a marketplace where students can purchase lessons online or over the
phone with a nationwide network of tennis instructors. SEO is our game and
over 75% of our customers come from organic traffic. Why tennis? Our founders
met on the University of Connecticut tennis team and have been instructors
themselves. We ran the business manually and with thousands of static pages
for a whole year while teaching ourselves to code and eventually adding
another rails developer to the team.

Summer nears and our application has come a long way. It works. But we want it
to do more than work. We want it to provide an amazing experience, for our
students, for our instructors, and for ourselves as we continue to build,
test, and iterate. We want an Ember App.

Here’s some reasons why: -We sell lessons for individuals or groups of 2-6 in
pre-set ‘lesson packages’, each with their own per-lesson-price. Which should
be displayed as the student chooses their options. With one line of code. -Our
existing tennis court location manager and schedule availability features are
just calling to be Emberified -Happiness is a readable code base -Page loads
are for suckas -And more

Think you can help get us there? Let us know. We’re a laid back group that
enjoys working hard and generating value. Ideally we’d like to find another
team member with some experience and looking to explore a new adventure. If
you’re interested, send an e-mail introducing yourself and providing some
links to code samples/contributions to michael@mytennislessons.com.

P.S. And yes, we know there’s other types of fitness professionals out there
who could use a similar service. Coming soon to a website near you ; )

------
stephenhuey
HealthPost - Houston, TX - openings in both dev & sales

In the past I've gone into more details, but I'm going to make this short and
sweet. We have 7 people. We're deploying to hospitals in 4 time zones and
growing rapidly. We value creative people who will help dream up new products
for our platform. We're pretty flexible, but at least at the beginning you
need to be comfortable spending a higher amount of face-to-face time in our
office.

Ruby on Rails Developer

At the moment, we want experienced web application developers who can point us
to relevant accomplishments and will be happy to show us their abilities with
a test project. We prefer friendly folks who are quick to ask questions and
help each other out. We need self-starters who would enjoy the opportunity to
brainstorm new ideas for our products and look forward to the opportunity to
interact with customers.

Experienced Healthcare Salesperson

If you are an excellent salesperson highly experienced in sales to hospitals,
this will be an outstanding opportunity for you. Customers are coming to us
and we have had to do very little in sales. Our potential pipeline is huge and
you could make a huge impact on our expansion. We need someone who already
knows what matters to the various stakeholders in each hospital and can
capably explain how our products are a win for all of them. A talented
engineering team is expanding the cloud-based software platform and also ready
to tackle any new ideas you bring us.

------
whiteinge
SaltStack

Salt Lake City, UT. Remote ok; local preferred.

<http://saltstack.com/>

<http://github.com/saltstack>

SaltStack is one of the fastest-growing open source projects in the world and
we need more talented team members to help us keep up with enterprise demand
and drive community momentum. SaltStack is built for faster DevOps for any
cloud and helps simplify and accelerate the configuration, deployment,
monitoring and orchestration of public and private cloud services and
resources.

Salt is written in Python and is renown for its speed, scale, flexibility and
consistency. Help us provide SaltStack to the world's largest development and
operations teams.

    
    
        * JavaScript / Python engineers
        - Throws down lots of Javascript
        - Throws down some Python
        - ES5, HTML5
    
        * Software engineers
        - Throws down lots of Python
        - Throws down a little C/C++
        - Understanding of socket programming a plus
        - ZeroMQ experience a plus
        - Linux experience
        - Cloud services and virtual system APIs and integration
    
        * Salt evangelism and OSS community
        - Throws down a little Python
        - Strong communicator
        - Understanding of system operations
        - Experience in open source community
    
        * Sales engineer
        - Experience in systems sales
        - Open source background
        - Strong communicator
    

Email jobs@saltstack.com

------
phillytom
Conshohocken PA (Philly suburb) | Monetate | Full-time, local only (will
relocate)

We're currently looking for an Operations Engineer to join our devops team -
you'll be key to helping us manage our cloud infrastructure and work closely
with dev team. <http://monetate.com/jobs>

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN in the past. Check out our blog at
<http://engineering.monetate.com/>

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

------
danlash
Atlanta, GA - Full Time - Developer - VersionOne - <http://versionone.com>

VersionOne produces a leading agile project management software product by the
same name. We are a small but growing team that focuses on continuous
improvement in our software as well as our process. Our main technology stack
is .NET but we use many tools, languages, and platforms including ruby, less,
jquery, d3.js, backbone.js, node, asp.net mvc, html5/css3, nhibernate,
jenkins, git, angular.js and more.

We are looking for passionate developers that are comfortable with practices
such as pair programming, test driven development and are great communicators.
We have a strong dedication to sustainable pace and team building - we have
catered lunches 2-3/mo, a keg of craft beer at all times, pool tables, table
tennis tables, foosball table, cornhole, arcade, extremely large bean bags,
and team events such as skeet shooting, paintball whirly ball and go karts.

If you are interested please contact me (a developer) at
[dan][.][lash][at][versionone][.][com] or visit our career page here:
<http://bit.ly/8y8CNx> (email is better). We also have some open source
projects here: <https://github.com/versionone/>

We have offices in Alpharetta as well as midtown Atlanta for your commuting
pleasure.

------
bitovi
Bitovi(<http://bitovi.com>) - Full-time, Remote (North America)

Bitovi is looking for awesome JavaScript developers to join our team and help
change the way companies build applications.

We are a JavaScript consulting company best known for our open source projects
JavaScriptMVC, CanJS, and jQuery++. We build applications for companies all
over the world, provide JavaScript training and are constantly improving our
projects. We also speak at and sponsor conferences like JSConf and jQuery
Conference and organize JavaScript meetups all over the country.

## You We want smart and articulate people: someone who will instantly work
well with our clients, and be able to have a beer with them afterward. And we
want people who can get organized and stay on top of things in a fast-moving
environment.

The most important ingredient, though, is passion. You should be ready to
defend your strong, well-formed opinions on such topics as the future of web
development, JavaScript, what a good web application looks and feels like, and
Star Trek versus Star Wars versus Battlestar Galactica.

You should have experience in JavaScript (that’s important) and jQuery (or
similar library), as well as CSS and HTML. Oh, and you should have had at
least one fever dream involving parentheses counting, memory leaks, and/or
Douglas Crockford.

## The Job You’ll have the opportunity to shape your role depending on your
skills, and desires. In addition to working on client projects, you’ll also
get the chance to develop your own ideas and work with intelligent and
talented people who want to make the web a better place.

A job at Bitovi includes:

Competitive pay and 4 weeks of vacation. Health and dental insurance, as well
as a gym membership reimbursement plan. The ability to work from wherever you
like and set your own hours. The perfect amount of travel: a week every month
or two.

To apply, send an email to jobs@bitovi.com and include a little about you,
links to some code and a resume if you still have one of those kicking around.

------
bowmanb
Arc90, New York/NYC/Manhattan, Remote-friendly

Java Web Services Developer: [http://arc90.com/jobs/server-side-web-developer-
with-java-sk...](http://arc90.com/jobs/server-side-web-developer-with-java-
skills-and-interest-in-clojure-c-or-python/)

Python Web Developer: <http://arc90.com/jobs/python-web-developer/>

Front End Designer/Developer: <http://arc90.com/jobs/front-end-
designerdeveloper/>

More info about working here: <http://arc90.com/jobs/>

If you're interested, send some links to your work; portfolio, GitHub, etc.
and a short note about yourself to jobs@arc90.com.

~~~
gjhiggins
FYI - "Python Web Developer" URL is 404ing and there's no mention of the
position in the site listing.

------
borascorp
PHP/LAMP Development - Newport Beach, CA, USA (Orange County)

The Boras Corporation, widely regarded as the premier single-sport athlete
representation firm in the world, is seeking a full-stack developer to expand
the capabilities of our internal web-based applications.

We need someone comfortable and experienced across the entire range of the
development process, from designing and polishing the user-facing bits to
hacking on the plumbing.

Initially, the primary focus will be bringing online older tools and datasets
originally built offline (Access, FoxPro, etc.) via PHP/MySQL. Following that,
creative thinking and problem solving will be key as we come up with more
efficient and effective ways to get the firm's work done.

A love of baseball (and sports in general) is useful since we work in that
world -- but it's not strictly required. We take great pride in being the best
at what we do, and most of us have played team sports at a high level. It's a
great place to work with low turnover, and we're excited to find someone new
to join our team.

This is a full-time position in our Newport Beach office.

Obviously we're not your typical HN poster, but if it sounds like a good fit
let us know at jobs at borascorp.com.

More information about us and our work:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Boras>

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup attacking the patient safety issues in hospitals.

We're looking for full-time Java Developers and UI/Web Developers to join and
help us build out a software platform that enables hospital systems to detect,
track, and analyze patient safety issues across hospital systems.

Check us out at <http://www.pascalmetrics.com>

Full job listing: <http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list>

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
ak217
DNAnexus - Mountain View, CA - Full-time, intern

DNAnexus is looking for ambitious, talented software engineers and scientists
with deep bioinformatics, Linux, cloud computing, or front-end expertise. You
will work on the technologies and applications powering our genomics cloud
platform. Read more about it at <https://platform.dnanexus.com/>.

At DNAnexus we are solving the most challenging computer science problems
you’re likely to ever see. Our smallest datasets are Gigabytes in size, and
you should be comfortable with the idea of working on an Exabyte-scale system.
Our distributed systems scale to 100,000 nodes and beyond. We are a well-
funded startup backed by Google Ventures, TPG Biotech, and First Round
capital. Our founders are world-renowned genomics and bioinformatics experts
from Stanford University. The engineering team is mostly Georgia Tech, MIT and
Berkeley graduates.

Ideal candidates will be experts in genomics, Linux systems engineering, or
front-end engineering, and know several of the following technologies: C, C++,
Boost, JavaScript, node.js, Python, Amazon Web Services (AWS), MongoDB,
Hadoop, GATK.

<https://dnanexus.com/careers>

------
pragone
New York - Full time or intern Rails devs

Aidin's mission is to bring transparency to the healthcare system and empower
patients with data to make more informed decisions on where they receive care.
We're backed by the best institutional investors in both consumer internet
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/aidin-seed-round/>. Aidin was born out of
Blueprint Health (3% acceptance rate), a Techstars affiliated healthcare IT
accelerator. We're surrounded by amazing talent as we currently reside in the
heart of New York City.

As a software engineer on a small team, you'll touch on every aspect of the
technology related to the company. It’s a broad job description and we’re
looking for someone who loves being part of a fast-paced, constantly evolving
work environment where your opinions and decisions will seriously affect our
technical direction. We’re looking for a technology generalist with interest
in specializing as necessary - It's more important that you love learning and
can adopt new languages/frameworks/APIs very quickly.

There are few companies poised to actually make an impact on people's lives,
but Aidin is one of them. Join a team of people committed to leave a lasting
impression on a part of healthcare that one day, we too will rely on. We
couldn't be any more excited about what we're doing, and so is the tech
community![http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-
ab...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-able-health-
companies-from-the-dc-to-vc-showcase/)

For more info email mike@myAidin.com, or feel free to contact me (info in
profile)

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 8mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. We're the only non-YC company that Paul Graham has invested in.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------    
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:

<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer  
    
    
      * Front-end Engineer  
    
    
      * Android/iOS Engineer  
    
    
      * Backend and Database Ops  
    
    
      

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

Join us in writing software that trades billions of dollars per day in the
foreign exchange market.

We are a very small team, all engineers, who design and implement our own
trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the networking code that
connects us to financial markets. We want to add employees number 2 and 3 to
our team in the coming months who will focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

<http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

~~~
zerr
Any chance for REMOTE [periods] from Europe?

~~~
ryporter
While we may be able to figure out a way to accommodate short periods of
remote work, we want the entire team in the same place most of the time.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only (with flexibility to work from home
on occasion)

Optim.al (<https://www.optimalsocial.com/>) is hiring full stack engineers for
our London office, working on real time bidding, analytics, data science and
front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in at least one of Scala, Python, Java, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F#, Kotlin or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jamie@optimalsocial.com or use the following Jobvite
link:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews)

No recruiters please.

------
ddispaltro
Come work at Rackspace near the Exceptional.io and Mailgun team in the heart
of San Francisco (2nd and Folsom), we have 14k sq feet and are expanding to
another 14k sq feet within 3 months. Rackspace focuses on building big systems
to serve builders and are incredibly customer-focused, dead set on building
useful services that operate at scale!

There are various roles, here are some of the details:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc...

* Development Managers: Frontend team

* iOS/Android Engineer: Building the next generation iPhone/Android experience at a B2B company

* Embedded Engineer: Build C compatibility layers, cross-platform software, software that runs on a server and makes sysadmin’s life easier. Business logic is written in Lua.

* Open Source, we have an “Open First” motto, so write code and release it!

* H1B transfers are fine, obviously the cap on applications this year limits applications 'til next year...

I was one of the Cloudkick founders and run the San Francisco office so please
ping me directly, daniel.dispaltro@rackspace.com

~~~
tych0
How open are you to hiring people without distributed systems experience? I've
interested in large scale distributed systems, but have no experience there.
(I'm currently a functional programmer by trade, so I feel like there are a
lot more MapReduce-esque insights left to be harvested.)

~~~
ddispaltro
Absolutely, shoot me an email!

------
ZachTwoSigma
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

At our core, we're a technology company applying our talents to the domain of
finance. We've created a system that combines artificial intelligence and keen
human insight—a system that's constantly improving and advancing. We're
looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our challenges
require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine learning,
and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime Achievement winner,
Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists, and International
Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our individual pedigrees, but
even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!
stacey.winning@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

~~~
AliAnvari
From: Postmaster <postmaster@twosigma.com>

This reply was generated automatically in response to your email. The user you
are trying to reach <stacey.winning@twosigma.com> no longer works for Two
Sigma Investments.

------
troysultan
Grooveshark (grooveshark.com) - Senior PHP Developer - FT @ Gainesville, Fl HQ
- email: troy@grooveshark.com

Grooveshark's Florida HQ is looking for a Senior PHP Developer to join us in
rebuilding our PHP team and efforts. This leader will take charge of
rebuilding our high quality, extensible, and scalable codebase. Can you handle
leading one of the most talented dev teams in the southeast?

THE JOB:

Maintain existing PHP code and API. Create new features and improve upon
existing ones. Improve on the speed, cleanliness, and security of existing
code. Identify and eliminate bottlenecks. Identify and implement new
technologies and strategies for scaling purposes. (This means freedom to adopt
new technologies you take a liking to and can vouch for.) Assist with code
reviews for both current and prospective employees. Work with cool
technologies like: memcached, MongoDB, Gearman, Redis, custom chat server
developed in-house, hadoop and plenty more (experience with this tech not
mandatory, but interest is!)

THE PERSON:

Enjoy writing high quality, easy to read, self-documenting code. Passion for
learning about new technologies. High attention to detail. High LOC/bug ratio.
Able to follow coding standards. Well versed in best practices & security
concerns for web development. More pragmatic than idealistic. Experience
developing on the LAMP stack (able to set up a LAMP install with multiple
vhosts on your own.) Extensive experience with SQL. Some experience with
Javascript, HTML & CSS (though you won’t be required to write it.) Some
experience with lower level languages such as C/C++. Experience with version
control software. Sense of humor. Love for music.

BONUS POINTS:

Well read in Software Engineering practices. Experience with an SQL database
and optimizing queries for high concurrency on large data sets. Experience
with noSQL databases like MongoDB, Redis, memcached, Nginx, Gearman, -
RabbitMQ, ActiveMQ, etc. Experience working on large scale systems with high
volume of traffic. Useful contributions to the open source community.
Experience with browser compatibility weirdness. Experience with Smarty or
other templating systems. Laser Tag enthusiast.

PERKS:

Make-your-own work schedule. In-house chef providing free meals everyday
(including vegetarian.) Free laundry service. Tickets to shows, concerts, and
events. The ride of your life!

------
ana_hilinsky
Buildrx (www.buildrx.com) is looking for freelance developers (possibly
contract to hire)! Anywhere in the world, we are based out of Oakland, CA and
Toronto.

\---

We're looking for experienced PHP freelance developers to add to the team. Our
clients include brands such as: Scion, Universal Music, True Religion Brand
Jeans, Juicy Couture, the SF 49ers and many other big brands.

Please pass this along to anyone who might be interested and available!

LOOKING FOR:

Experience with HTML/CSS/Javascript: -Experience making cross browser pixel
-perfect websites (including older browsers such as IE7 when required)
-Experience with jQuery -Some HTML5/CSS3 understanding is good, not necessary

Experience with PHP/MySQL: -Deep understanding of OOP, including at least one
major framework (Cake, CI, etc) -Experience working with Magento is a huge
plus -Experience with ORM (ideal but not required) -Experience working with
APIs (building them is a plus) -Experience working with Facebook (ideal but
not required) -Deep understanding of MySQL

Experience with Rails: -Also ideal, but not required

You will telecommute most of the time but would be great to find someone
either in the SF bay area or around Toronto for occasional in-person meetings.

Email me!- ana@buildrx.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're a search engine for tickets and live events. Think "Kayak for
sports/music/theater tickets."

Frontend Developer -- A big focus on Javascript, HTML/CSS, and crafting (but
not visually designing) user experiences and interfaces. Details here:
<http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/>

Android Developer -- Live event apps are where photo sharing apps were four
years ago. We're looking for someone to define the live event experience on
Android: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/>

------
flippyhead
Pathable (<http://pathable.com>) - Seattle or REMOTE

Pathable is hiring expert javascript engineers. We're innovating how single-
page applications are built and we need your help. Our industry leading social
networking application is focused on conferences and events. It's 75%
JavaScript and 25% Ruby. We support several open source projects including
Backbone and QuiltJS. We've embraced remote working to a degree you won't find
anywhere else. Learn more: <http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-pathable>

------
sethbannon
Amicus (<http://amicushq.com/>) - We empower great nonprofits to do what they
do, better.

At Amicus, you can do good and do well. You can improve lives and work on
interesting problems. For instance:

 __We helped win marriage
equality:[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/11/the-
soci...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/11/the-social-
network-effect-that-is-helping-legalize-gay-marriage/265793/)

 __We're well funded:<http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/amicus/>

 __We work on interesting problems...

    
    
       - A realtime collaborative community environment for supporters of non-profits to communicate, and provide each other encouragement. This will involve realtime javascript with node.js, socket.io, and backbone.js
    
       - Machine learning and/or statistical analysis on demographics and how they relate to outreach/fundraising effectiveness
    
       - Open source projects, including our own in house, soon to be open sourced, real time Model View Presenter javascript framework with bi-directional data binding
    
       - Realtime data visualization with D3, including D3's map projection, to create data visualization's to help client's understand the impact Amicus is having on their organization
    
       - And for lulz: A Minecraft mod/voxel.js project for devirtualizing virtualized servers. Basically a minecraft mod that allows you to control AWS instances by putting down/picking up blocks :-)
    

Sound interesting? Want to change the world for the better? Head over to
<http://jobs.amicushq.com/>

We're hiring developers across the stack.

------
f00biebletch
Skype - Palo Alto, CA - Software Engineer Fulltime, H1B

We are building large-scale elastic services to support the evolution of the
Skype network. The important part is that we have a lot of fun building and
owning distributed systems and are looking for engineers who can come in and
push their first feature to production within a few days of starting and who
can also help us get that duration down to hours. The stack is primarily
azure/.net/C#, although there is some node.js in the house and when we do UIs
we don't use biggish server-side stacks. But when we do server-side systems we
run them on 1000s of instances and support 10^5 req/sec all day, every day.

The key is that we own our own systems and hence our destiny. You can't ask
for anything more than that.

You can contact me at f00biebletch at gmail (quicker) or you can go through
the official posting (slower):
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&#...</a>

~~~
zerr
I think Skype (now Microsoft) should be the primary example for others, to
show that REMOTE employment should be pervasive these days.

------
waterside81
Social media researcher (INTERN, REMOTE)

Repustate (<https://www.repustate.com>) specializes in machine learning
technology and multilingual social media analytics.

We're looking for an intern to publish white papers highlighting interesting
trends or insights from social media. Work would include picking a few
interesting hypotheses about social media (e.g. "Facebook fans of Coke own
bigger houses") doing the research using Repustate's API (we have full access
to the Twitter Firehose as well as Google+ & Facebook's data) and other
company tools, then publishing a report based on your findings. We'll work
together to find which ideas are worth pursuing and then you'll have all the
freedom (and support) in the world to help you complete your report.

Ideally:

\- You are looking to get into data science

\- You are interested by statistics of some sorts and have used some stats
package in the past

\- You enjoy writing

\- You're OK with rolling up your sleeves and doing a little bit of
programming on your own

You can be located anywhere in the world - and we pay well.

Contact us through our website and mention this HN posting.

------
robbiemitchell
New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to personalize the world's education.

The Knewton infrastructure blends data science, advanced learning models, and
pedagogical expertise to enable real-time personalization at massive scale.
The Knewton API allows third-party learning providers to build new, innovative
learning solutions on top of the Knewton framework.

The adaptive group working on recommendation, analytics, and adaptive
instruction is now at 30 people, with at least 30 more rounding out platform,
systems, and full stack. The company now tops 110 people. We'll exceed 2
million full-time students on the platform by the fall, with multiples of that
waiting in the wings.

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

* Academic Content Expert

* Business and Market Analyst

* Data Scientist

* Senior Engineer - Full Stack

* Software Engineer in Test

* Sr. Security Engineer

* Senior Manager, Communications and Media Relations

* Senior Manager, Content Strategy

* Senior Product Manager

<http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/>

This is just the beginning. You can read more about the future here:
<http://bit.ly/Zj5xPv>

------
yanatan16
Under Armour E-Commerce - Baltimore, MD / Full-Time / On-site / Relocation
Available

Our E-Commerce development/operations team is looking for a Backend Engineer,
a Front End Architect, and a DBA (SQL/MongoDB). We have a small team that runs
a large E-commerce plaform (www.underarmour.com). We're in the process of
redesigning the site from the ground up so you'd be part of an exciting
process using the latest and greatest technologies. Here at UA, you can take a
cool idea to production in a couple weeks and have the freedom to make a
difference. We work closely with our Marketing, Merchandising, and Creative
departments to improve the platform daily.

Our office is right on the Harbor at Tide Point (in Locust Point). You can
commute on a free water taxi to work from Canton or Fells Point. We offer
competitive salaries with good benefits and a great workplace atmosphere.

You can apply at <https://career8.successfactors.com/career?company=ua> or
email bjohnston [at] underarmour.com.

------
kapnobatairza
New York City. Full time.

MaxCrunch (<http://www.maxcrunch.com>) is a fledgling startup that wants to be
the "eBay of local businesses". Help us build a platform that makes clearing
services and inventory up to the last minute fast, reliable and easy.

We are looking for a senior engineer to fill the CTO/technical cofounder
position to manage and coordinate a team of contracted devs based in New York
and a partner team based in Seoul, South Korea to launch web apps and android
apps in both locations.

You are someone with a full stack pedigree, who is product focused with an eye
for design. You want to be involved building a company from the ground up and
you are driven by your need to solve problems. You thrive in unstructured
environments where you can test your mettle as a leader. Speaking Korean is a
plus, but not a necessary qualification.

We can offer 125k-200k in salary with full benefits and a meaningful co-
founder stake in the company.

If you are interested, let's chat. You can reach me at: ceo@maxcrunch.com

\- Michael Salmasi (Founder/CEO)

------
lukas
CrowdFlower - San Francisco, CA (Mission District) INTERN, REMOTE, H1B all OK.

We are changing the way the world works by sending millions of tasks a day
around the world to our network of millions of people. You can learn more at
<http://crowdflower.com/company>

We're hiring front end and back end engineers (Rails/Bootstrap/Hadoop/etc).
Also hiring account management, sales, marketing and admin. You can check out
our jobs page here <http://crowdflower.com/company/jobs>.

------
garysieling
Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell) - Wingspan Technology Full Time, Intern

We are hiring Software Engineers, DevOps, and DBAs at all levels, from fresh
meat to veteran architects. Our product domain is web-based enterprise
applications for regulated industries. We are growing rapidly and gaining
market share. We write web-based software that provides our clients with
powerful and intuitive tools to manage their documents.

Our engineering team is diverse and senior-heavy - we have a few startup
veterans, a Haskell guy, some people who like speaking at conferences and
meetups, and even some game developers. We used AJAX before it was called
AJAX. The engineering “managers” aren’t really managers - they’re the ones who
architected the products and lead their maintenance. Engineers in charge means
no red tape or other silly productivity barriers like at larger companies.

<http://www.wingspan.com/careers/> Contact - gsieling@wingspan.com

~~~
dustingetz
Wingspan needs experienced functional programmers (we use scala; clojure or
haskell expertise would be similarly awesome) !! -Dustin at wingspan

------
pepsi_can
OwnLocal, a Y Combinator company in beautiful Austin, TX, is hiring.(FULLTIME,
RUBY, JS)

We're indexing the world's print, radio and broadcast media and bringing it to
the web in interesting ways.

If you have a soft spot for local newspapers, radio or tv stations, and you
like the idea of solving interesting problems in a different industry, then
check us out.

We're growing, we're profitable, we offer full benefits and great salaries.

Here are the details: <http://ownlocal.com/company/jobs/ruby-systems-
engineer/>

------
okhudeira
Pangea Payments - Chicago, IL

<http://gopangea.com>

\-------------------------------------------------------

Mobile Software Engineer

Job Description at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/33853/mobile-
software-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/33853/mobile-software-
engineer-pangea)

Pangea is an emerging payments company that is developing an innovative value
transfer system that leverages retail, mobile and web connectivity to address
the high costs and lack of transparency in the money remittance space. We aim
to empower the 2.5 billion global underbanked community that have limited
access to basic financial services.

Pangea is 1 of 8 companies selected for the inaugural class of the Impact
Engine, a venture accelerator led by Chuck Templeton, the founder of OpenTable
(NASDAQ: OPEN) with guidance from world-class mentors and entrepreneurs. We're
located at 1871, the entrepreneurial center at the Merchandise Mart.

------
hyoogle
Likeable Local - Portland, Maine preferred, NYC/Boston also possible We are
seeking both Full Time and Summer Internships!

Likeable Local is a tech-startup-spinoff of the award-winning agency Likeable
Media, and we are looking for Software Engineering Summer Interns and Software
Engineers that will have the opportunity to jump right in and be on a small
team developing features that will be visible and impactful and used
immediately.

We are looking for people that work hard, seek out new things, and love
challenges, problem solving, and learning. You want to be a substantial
contributor and are interested in the “full stack” of technologies from
details of server configuration, back-end, front-end, and mobile platforms.

Summer Interns: want to spend a summer in Portland, Maine? (Our development
all happens up here at <http://www.thinktankportland.com/> ). We are a close-
knit, work-hard, play-hard team and we'll be doing at least one trip to the
Likeable Local headquarters in NYC and also one Boston field trip for the
summer (a Red Sox game outing) so we're planning to balance out the hard work
and awesome learning experiences with some team fun as well!

Likeable Local offers an integrated software solution that allows small
businesses to create, enhance and manage their social media presence. Likeable
Local was founded in 2012 and has a deployed product that integrates with
Facebook and Twitter. The software is sold on a subscription basis, allowing
for attractive recurring revenue economics, and is already being used by a
growing customer base in its initial vertical, dentists, as a result of a
strategic partnership with Henry Schein.

You can apply here:
[http://likeablelocal.theresumator.com/apply/0HOlJC/Software-...](http://likeablelocal.theresumator.com/apply/0HOlJC/Software-
Developer-FullTime-Internship-Positions.html) or just email me:
hugh@likeable.com !

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for Full-stack, Front-end and DevOps
engineers: <http://jobs.silkapp.com/> (the profile for the full-stack role
will go live a bit later this week.)

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end. The team is
still small (~11 people), so you'll be able to make a large impact. We are
well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of Amsterdam.

------
jdevonport
PageHub. Based at our new London office.

We have two positions:

 __ __Lead Django Dev: Super exciting role for you to come in and put your
stamp on a new product we are going to launch, you will have full control over
how the product design and stack. This is an unusual role and has a lot of
potential for growth and experimentation. We are a Facebook PMD so the project
will involve the manipulation and management of large amounts of Facebook data
- churning and displaying it in real time.

 __ __Front End Engineer: Join us working on our front end user interface,
exploring creative new ways to render real time customer insight information.
Seeking: Front End Engineer - Backbone.js, D3.js, Django experience a plus!

 __ __

Awesome benefits, salary and stock. Drop me an email and have a chat if you
would like to know more. james@pagehub.co.uk or<http://pagehub.co.uk>

Look forward to hearing from you :-)

------
jdrock
Datafiniti - Austin, TX

At Datafiniti, you'll get to work on an absurdly ambitious problem - building
the world's first search engine for data. We solve challenges that push the
boundaries of what a search engine can do. Here are a few of the awesome
things we work on:

    
    
      - Managing thousands of cloud nodes
      - Processing content from billions of URLs
      - Automatically converting web page content to valuable data
    

We're looking to fill roles for:

    
    
      - Sales Engineer: work with our clients team to implement customer projects.
      - Data Engineer: improve the coverage and quality of our data.
      - Ops Engineer: improve the scale and reliability our search engine infrastructure.
    

More details at <http://www.datafiniti.net> and
<https://angel.co/datafiniti/jobs/>

------
elemeno
DictateIT - London (North), UK - Fulltime

We're the UK's largest provider of digital dictation services to the NHS,
having processed over 120 million lines of dictated letters and patient notes
in the last year over more than two dozen hospitals and NHS Trusts using the
platform we've built that covers everything from dictation caption through to
voice recognition and outsourced transcription and then to digital signing and
distribution. As we go forward we're using our platform as a way to give
hospitals better tools to manage their patient information and records and
help the NHS work more efficiently, as well as seeing what other services we
can build using our large corpus of medical documents as a starting point.

I'm building a small but dedicated team of developers who are excited about
what we're trying to do and interested in taking on new challenges while
trying to bring innovation and disruption to health care in the UK. We're
profitable and at the point where our growth is rapidly accelerating - we've
winning tenders left, right and centre and all of our current clients are
adding more users and departments to our current deployments.

Our current platform is front to back C# - WCF, ASP.NET MVC, WinForms and WPF,
with SQLServer on the backend.

I'm looking for solid C# and ASP.Net developers from Junior to Senior level,
though having specific C# experience is secondary to being willing to learn
quickly and being passionate about technology as long as you've got other
languages you're strong in.

Having experience in DB design and query tuning would be of special interest
as we're dealing with high volumes of patient information and 100Gb+ datasets
on some of our sites and we want to keep our system running as fast as
possible!

We're looking to hire several developers, offering between £25k-£50k depending
on skill set and experience. If you're interested or you've got any questions,
drop me an e-mail at tech.recruitment@dictate.it and I'll do my best to answer
anything you ask!

------
janjongboom
Firefox OS Core developer @ Telenor Comoyo (Oslo, Norway or Amsterdam,
Netherlands)

<https://comoyo.recruiterbox.com/jobs/11797/>

\---------

Like the idea behind Firefox OS? Want to work on the core system full time,
but want to be closer to the market than with Mozilla? Join a telco!

We have a dedicated team that spends it's time on hacking on Firefox OS in
collaboration with Mozilla (and some other telco's). We're based in Oslo (HQ)
and Amsterdam, and offer relocation.

------
yesimahuman
Madison, Wisconsin

Drifty (<http://drifty.com/>) is seeking a full-stack developer to help us
build web development tools that are empowering normal people to build mobile
apps and responsive websites. You may know our current tools Jetstrap
(<http://jetstrap.com/>) and Codiqa (<http://codiqa.com/>).

We have over 150,000 registered users, are profitable, and growing. There are
tons of really interesting opportunities in front of us and we need your help.

We are looking for someone that loves building with web technologies. We have
a ton of client-side application code in CoffeeScript and Javascript, and our
backend is Python.

We are a young company that loves to build things, but we value having fun and
having work-life balance.

If interested, please email max AT drifty DOT com

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo – NY, NY and LA, CA

Check out all our jobs: <http://vimeo.com/jobs>

\- PHP Engineers (NY)

\- Sr Mobile Engineer (LA)

\- Site Reliability Engineer (NY)

\- MySQL DBA (NY)

\- Security Engineer (NY)

\- Payments Engineer (NY)

\- Video Encoding Engineers (NY)

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to email our Tech Recruiter, tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
niklas_a
Instabridge - Stockholm, Sweden <http://www.instabridge.com>

"I don’t want to bias the judges – but this is really f __king cool" - Jason
Calacanis, LAUNCH Conference March 2013

We're building the largest Wi-Fi network on the planet and are helping people
get access to free Wi-Fi wherever they are on any device. We've been described
as the "Dropbox of Wi-Fi".

We're now looking for an iOS developer. Is that you? Then email us at
thatsme@instabridge.com.

------
bjhess
Harvest - NYC or Anywhere

<http://www.getharvest.com/careers>

\--------------------------------------------

We're hiring Ruby and Front-end devs to work with our small team doing big
things. Harvest is bootstrapped, profitable, seven years old, and planning to
be around for a long time.

About you:

You have written a lot of code. Teammates look at your commits for examples of
idiomatic and readable code. You write clearly about technical subjects. No
matter the language, grammar and style are important to you.

About us:

We will work together in small, nimble teams. Harvest has been distributed
from day one and you will feel like part of the Harvest family no matter where
you live. (Though if you're in NYC, you can work from our beautiful Flatiron
office.) Everyone has a voice and the power to make decisions that impact our
customers and our teammates.

------
blazzar
ROI - Cheshire, UK - Remote possible

We have over 140 people working on behalf of 12 major motor manufacturers in
the UK to support their sales activity. From an IT point of view we are a
small team within the business who customise Sage CRM systems (Classic ASP/C#)
for some of these motor manufacturers and are now looking to build our own
analytics and management product (technology stack not yet chosen, probably
not MS).

We are looking for a well rounded web developer who is comfortable with
HTML/CSS/Javacript/ASP/C#/SQL Server and ideally someone who also has Sage CRM
experience. UI design skills not essential. This is one of the first hires in
this area so will have a big say in the new products we create.

Remote working possible though would need to meet face to face occasionally.

If interested drop me a mail at lloyd - at - cogentic.co.uk

------
willf
Reverb Technologies, San Mateo, California: DevOps <http://helloreverb.com>

We're looking for a great DevOps engineer. You'd be a crucial part of our
development team. If you're interested, or just want to know more, send me an
email at will@helloreverb.com.

Reverb Technologies is the the company behind Wordnik.com; Reverb for
Publishers; Swagger, Atmosphere and Scalatra; and other specialness soon to be
revealed.

~~~
willf
Here is some more information:

Reverb is looking for a senior, hands-on developer capable of interfacing with
the Amazon EC2 API and others, who would be responsible for building internal
tools to manage our software infrastructure. This would include both back-end
workflow as well as user-interface components.

Duties and Responsibilities

Experience with Cloud deployment tools/scripts for AWS Cloud Services Nuts-
and-bolts understanding of RHEL, CentOS, performance tuning, monitoring Puppet
or Chef automated deployment tools Nagios, Cacti, other monitoring and
alerting systems Apache/Nginx support, configuration MySQL, Java application
deployment Strong knowledge of TCP/IP, UDP Experience managing high-
availability systems User interface development using javascript (Play-Scalate
a bonus) Low-level operating system exposure for application and
infrastructure deployment Experience with both performance and error
monitoring & alerting systems Track record in a high-uptime, high traffic
application infrastructure

------
nick_urban
Bespoke Post is looking for a full-time junior / intermediate Ruby and JS
developer

Location: New York City (no remote, no visa sponsorship)

Are you an intermediate web developer who is ready to take their skills to the
next level? Do you appreciate style and craftsmanship? Bespoke Post is a
nimble company with real revenue, doing things nobody else is doing in
ecommerce. You'll have the chance to level up your dev skills and to exert
significant influence on our technical direction.

Please be familiar with Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, TDD, SQL, git, etc.

Apply here: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/33447/rails-and-
javasc...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/33447/rails-and-javascript-
from-junior-to-senior-bespoke-post?a=Dw4nCRa&searchTerm=bespoke%20post)

Or email me: nick [at] bespokepost.com

------
tipbit
San Francisco or Seattle areas preferred, remote with discussion. Full-time.

Tipbit, Inc. <https://www.tipbit.com/jobs/>

We are seeking experienced engineers in: o Search engineering / linguistic
analysis / machine learning o Distributed systems / big data / scalability o
User interface development: phones, desktop, tablets.

Tipbit is a startup based in Seattle and San Francisco looking at vast amounts
of information from a variety of sources and across a variety of end-user
devices.

We use Erlang, Java, Objective C, C#, Python. ElasticSearch, Hadoop, OpenNLP.
Puppet, Jenkins, Git, Logstash, Graphite. We hope that you will bring even
more tools to bear.

We use a wide variety of open-source projects, and we contribute back to them
as we work – you would do the same.

------
agentcoops
Pellucid Analytics - New York, NY

We're a finance-oriented tech company looking for full-stack and front-end
engineers in New York City. We're a functional shop, definitely pro-fantasy
land, using Scala and Play for all our backend development---we're a sponsor
of Scala Days---and promise-oriented js on the frontend. We take open-source
seriously and have already released a macro-based Scala library for working
with Datomic (<https://github.com/pellucidanalytics/datomisca>).

You can find a full job description at <http://bit.ly/ZW45G3>. Please feel
free to contact me at my username at gmail.com if you'd like any more details
about the work/environment.

------
btucker
Brattleboro, VT / Cambridge, MA

User Interface Designer

Green River (<http://www.greenriver.com>) is looking for a designer to join
our team. We're a Southern Vermont-based consultancy which was founded in
2000. We started writing production apps in Rails in '05 and have grown to a
team of nine developers, two project managers, and a UX designer. We focus in
the areas of Education, Health and the Environment. We work on many great
projects such as a scoring system Starbucks uses to facilitate the inspection
of 90% of the farms they buy coffee from[1], an archive of all the LEED
certified buildings in the world[2], and storytelling software for people with
memory loss[3].

If these types of projects sound interesting, we'd love to hear from you.
You'd have the option of either working out of our beautiful Vermont office
overlooking the Connecticut River, joining our new Cambridge-based team,
working remotely, or some combination thereof.

We're looking for a team member who will:

    
    
        * Work directly with clients to design their software using storyboards, mocks, 
          etc.
        * Sketch, prototype, and implement user interfaces for tricky problems
        * Design graphics and information visualizations
        * Contribute to existing codebases and designs
        * Communicate effectively with clients and developers
        * Manage implementation of visual and interaction design
        * Stay engaged with the latest technologies
        * Think about & share ideas for improving how we do things at Green River
    

Required Skills and Experience

    
    
        * Solid understanding of user interaction design to maximize usability on 
          a variety of devices
        * Experience producing semantic, responsive design, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript
        * Experience working with developers to ensure seamless integration of front-end 
          and back-end functionality
        * Experience designing for mobile
        * Excellent communication skills
    
    

Email us: jobs@greenriver.com

-Ben

[1]: <http://www.starbucks.com/responsibility/sourcing/coffee>

[2]: <http://gbig.org/>

[3]: <http://www.timeslips.org/>

~~~
jonstjohn
Fascinating - I worked on the original database application for tracking CAFE
practices in the field as part of an internship program with Conservation
International. We worked with a coffee co-op and field office in Chiapas,
Mexico. It was entirely offline, based on Access, which was a strange journey
for a developer mostly doing work on the web.

~~~
btucker
Hey, that's awesome! Was that around '06 or so? We came on board not too long
after. Drop me a line sometime. ben@greenriver.com

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, CA

Addepar is hiring Ember.js developers to build our next generation
application.

At a high level, the current technology powering the financial world is broken
and outdated, and we’re trying to fix it. Affected most are public endowments,
pensions, foundations, and notable individuals without access to large
development budgets. Addepar builds tools to provide increased transparency
and more powerful analytical tools to people who manage complex investment
portfolios, helping them make better decisions and hopefully furthering
meritocracy in the world’s largest industry.

Our culture is led by our engineers and we’ve designed our perks around
enabling great technologists to build.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA - TourBuzz: SaaS Products in Photography / Real Estate / Property
Search

1\. _UX Design & Dev:_ Web, Mobile, HTML, CSS, JS, Flash. Be our first UX
hire.

2\. _Full Stack Dev & Team Lead:_ PHP, JS, Ember, Angular, pogtresql, etc

We are a profitable, fast-growing startup, 100% bootstrapped. Two co-founders;
presently a six-person team of 3 devs/3 biz. We help our customers succeed by
producing new value for them and the world. We take a crafstman approach to
building software. We're in it for the long term. Our customers love us. You
will enjoy your days, use lots of proven and new technologies, ship often,
work with great people, learn, grow and prosper.

<http://tourbuzz.theresumator.com>

------
daigoba66
Atlanta, GA - Clearwave - Software Engineer

We're looking for software development engineers who want to work on
interesting applications in the healthcare IT industry. We develop kiosk and
front-desk software that helps healthcare providers more efficiently handle
the patient when he/she walks through the door.

You'll be working on projects ranging from the web application front-end, the
.NET based back-end, and various healthcare integrations including HL7, X12
EDI, and other web services. Experience levels can vary. Full details here:
<http://www.clearwaveinc.com/careers-with-clearwave.html>

Contact me for more information: jdaigle at clearwaveinc.com

------
vivekpreddy
Sick of the recruiting industry? Want to make it better and help great
companies continue to grow?

Here at Entelo we believe that a primary barrier to growth for most companies
is the difficulty associated with discovering and assessing talent. Entelo
helps make proactive recruiting more efficient and effective and is currently
helping fast-growth companies like Square, Yelp, and Box grow their teams.

We're looking for motivated engineers, salesmen (or women!), and marketers
that are passionate about seeing the recruiting industry evolve.

For Engineers:

-Our current stack includes Ruby, Rails, Scala, MySQL, MongoDB, Resque, and elasticsearch and other big data technologies.

-We're also contributing to open source as much as we can (e.g. <https://github.com/gip/resque-telework>) and eventually plan to have open source contributions that don't start with "tele". :)

-In addition to Github we're using Asana internally to manage projects and we operate in a very flexible way.

-We provide competitive compensation, generous benefits, a beautiful office working environment in the Mission (SF) and catered lunches. We're backed by Battery Ventures and Menlo Ventures.

For Sales we're looking for people with:

-Experience selling to enterprise customers, particularly SMBs

-Evidence of outstanding performance (e.g. exceeding quotas, sales awards)

-Prior experience with recruiting or selling to recruiters

For Marketing we're looking for people with:

-Experience creating wonderful, educational content for business professionals

-A proven track record of scaling various marketing channels and analyzing ROI on marketing spend

-Ability to implement an maintain an analytical marketing framework that expands and improves conversion at each stage of the funnel

If you're interested in learning more, you can check out our jobs page
(entelo.com/jobs) or please send us an email directly at jobs@entelo.com

------
ecaron
TrackIF.com: Minneapolis, MN - Senior Web Developer (No remote, sorry...)
We're building a system that tracks the web! From new movies on Netflix to new
releases on GitHub to price drops on Amazon to new cars on eBay Motors, we're
unifying how people track the internet.

We're using the right tool for the right job. Our stack involves:

* PHP on Amazon AWS (deep backend)

* Ruby & Node.js on EngineYard (frontend & API)

* Native Android & iOS apps

* Chrome, Firefox & Safari extensions

And that's just in the first 4 months! We don't expect (nor want) anyone who
knows everything in our stack - just someone great in parts and willing to
learn/use the rest.

If you're even interesting in talking about the role, email me at
eric@trackif.com.

------
dfr76
<http://leagueapps.com> \- rapidly expanding platform for sports leagues &
events:

Senior engineer (Java, Scala, MySQL), SF or DC or anywhere:
<http://leagueapps.com/hiring/senior-software-engineer>

Designer (DC): [http://leagueapps.theresumator.com/apply/RCH7N4/Lead-UI-
Desi...](http://leagueapps.theresumator.com/apply/RCH7N4/Lead-UI-Designer-
Developer.html?source=PreApply)

Product Manager (DC): <http://leagueapps.com/hiring/product-manager>

------
andrewmcgrath
Checkout 51, Toronto Canada, full time, iOS/Android/Back-end developers.

Well funded, lots of real customers and options.

If you're comfortable with any/all of the following PHP, MySQL, Memcache,
Java, Android, iOS then you might find working with us to be fun.

We're got a bunch of great people (<http://www.checkout51.com/about>), fun
vibe and have a healthy growing user base of 250k users. Brands are signing up
all over the place, and we need great people to help us understand our data
which we ultimately feel is going to be the difference between the best and
worst companies in our market.

Andrew McGrath Founder / CTO

------
igurari
San Francisco (SOMA), CA

Full-time Engineer

Judicata - <http://www.judicata.com>

We are mapping the legal genome. Using data mining, semantic analysis, machine
learning and human computer interface technologies, we are extracting deep
meaning from legal documents and creating the most powerful litigation tools
in the world. We're a team of 7. We develop in Python, Django, JavaScript and
Java. And we've raised $2 million from Peter Thiel, Keith Rabois and SV Angel
(David Lee) - all former lawyers.

Requirements: 3+ years of experience. B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science.
Interest in U.S. law.

Contact us if you are interested: careers@judicata.com

------
orangethirty
REMOTE

Go programmer.

No BS. No VCs to de with. You work, you get paid. No dumb meetings. Well
funded business backed by 2 profitable businesses. MacBook Pro included.

You don't know Go? Want to learn it? Get in touch.

~~~
orangethirty
The position is no longer available. Please, no more emails. (:

~~~
zerr
Interesting. May I ask you - did you get a lot of emails from otherwise
experienced candidates (e.g. 8+ years C++, etc...), or maybe the noise comes
from the people who plan their first language to be Go?

Thanks

~~~
orangethirty
Both. This ad works better than any other ad in this thread. :)

~~~
zerr
So it was your intention to get an attention of such a wide audience. I mean,
some other posts here try to narrow the potential candidates pool.

In case you're interested - one of the main reason I didn't apply - I got an
impression that this company can't provide a silicon valley level comparable
compensations for senior engineers (I fall into "otherwise experienced"
group). I might be wrong though...

------
TomGullen
Full-time JavaScript Developer, London Scirra (<https://www.scirra.com>)

We develop Construct 2, an HTML5 game engine which has been downloaded nearly
600,000 times in little over 2 years of our existence. Although we haven't
been around very long, we're cash rich and have been operating profitably
since day 1.

We need a talented Javascript developer to join our small team in Twickenham,
SW London.

For information on how to apply, please see our webpage:
<http://www.scirra.com/careers>

We look forward to hopefully hearing from some of you!

------
msisk6
We have a ton of positions open at Rackspace (<http://rackertalent.com>).

But I'm specifically looking for a Linux Systems Engineer to help me with our
Cloud DNS API product. We practice DevOps and agile and work very closely with
developers and customers (internal and external).

This position is in the Austin, TX office, and there's a preference to be
here, but talent trumps location.

Details here: [http://jobs.rackspace.com/job/Austin-Linux-Systems-
Engineer-...](http://jobs.rackspace.com/job/Austin-Linux-Systems-Engineer-Job-
TX-73301/2561852/)

------
anson
San Francisco, Full time. H1Bs welcome.

We are also offering the first 25 people who apply through Hacker News a free
$100 Cardpool Gift Card (can be used to buy virtually any other gift card in
the US).

Cardpool.com (YC W10) is looking for software engineers to join our talented
team of 4 engineers (total team size ~15 + customer service and fulfillment).
We are also looking for a Senior/Director-level Account Manager to help
develop, launch, and manage new high-profile partnerships. This person will be
responsible for implementation, training, reporting, problem solving, growing
the business, presenting to executives, and much more.

Cardpool makes it ridiculously easy to buy and sell gift cards. In the last
3.5 years, the company has grown from 2 guys in a living room to a company
that helps hundreds of thousands of customers buy and sell over $100,000 in
gift cards each day. We have been featured on CNN, NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, NPR,
and The New York Times.

We pride ourselves on being an engineering-focused group (with experience @
Apple, Google, Amazon.com, Microsoft, MIT, CMU, UIUC, Harvard, and Brown) that
moves quickly and builds great customer experiences. Some of the interesting
technical and business challenges we're working on include real-time inventory
management, dynamic pricing problems, high-performance transaction processing,
security, data mining, API design, and ping-pong matchmaking algorithms :)

The ideal candidate would be excited by the prospect of working on a small
group of highly technical engineers and enjoy having a ton of responsibility
while learning something new almost daily. Experience working with Ruby,
Python, or Ruby on Rails is a plus but not a requirement.

Cardpool has an incredible team, above-market compensation, and a generous
profit-sharing program. We were acquired in 2011 and will appeal to candidates
who are looking to work at a fun small startup-like environment but with the
lifestyle (reasonable hours), benefits, and financial strength of a public
company.

To learn more, head to <http://www.cardpool.com/jobs> or email us at
jobs@cardpool.com (this goes straight to the founders).

Hope to hear from you soon! Anson, Founder/CEO/GM

------
azmat
CITYMAPPER. LONDON, UK.

\- Full-time/Intern.

\- Developers (Python, Web/JS, Machine Learning, Mobile).

<http://Citymapper.com>: We're reinventing the transport app, and making
cities simpler to use and understand.

Help us save citydwellers!

* The #1 transport app in London on iPhone (Android launched recently), active users and growth.

* Small team (google, startups, academia), lots of responsibility and upside.

* Funded/backed by top VCs/angels in London/Europe.

* We like solving problems the hard way (e.g. do our own routing), like open data for cities.

<http://citymapper.com/jobs> or jobs(at)citymapper.com

------
gentschev
Tribune Media Services - Software engineers

San Francisco, Chicago, Amsterdam - Full time, on-site or remote

\---------

We're looking for full-stack engineers to work on the leading TV, movie, and
celebrity entertainment data set in the industry. We're a small team that
feels like a startup, but with the resources and work-life balance of a big
company.

Find out more here: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34005/full-stack-
softw...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34005/full-stack-software-
engineer-tribune-media-services-tms)

Feel free to get in touch with questions or feedback.

Greg - ggentschev at tribune

------
twog
Campus Bellhops is seeking a dominant force as our CTO & leader of our
technology program to join the team as partner in Chattanooga, TN. Meaningful
equity & salary with full benefits means we want you to be around for a while
to help us build something great.

You:

* You are a generalist able to tackle a wide variety of problems and opportunities that come our way

* You thrive in a startup environment (lots of uncertainty, few processes or infrastructure)

* You love dealing with multiple programming languages, web services, analytics, databases etc and plumbing them all together

* You like rapid development, quick turnarounds and responding to changing requirements

* You feel right at home in a full stack environment

* You enjoy doing something that nobody else has done before

Us:

* We are hustlers, hard-workers, doers, and problem solvers

* We value the user experience

* Python is our main development language, and Django is our framework of choice

* We like open source, and open source our work where possible

* We like HTML5/CSS/JS and other emerging web technologies

* Some technologies we currently use are MongoDB and Google AppEngine

* Some tools we currently use are git + Github, New Relic, and Mandrill

What is Campus Bellhops?

College students need more than just a resume... they need a proven track
record. Campus Bellhops selectively recruits, trains and brands a large
student workforce at Universities across the country. We bring our Bellhops to
the marketplace through Campusbellhops.com, where our customers go to reserve
our student ‘Bellhops’ for moving help and other specialized services.
Bellhops are given access to our online system allowing them to claim and
execute jobs that fit their own schedule. Our customer’s complete individual
reviews that link to the Bellhops’ online profile, empowering Bellhops to
prove their fundamental business principles through a real life track record.
We will market these merit based online profiles to potential employers
looking for future professionals.

Check out our video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpH1Li3huho>

Contact us:

Get in touch at matt (at) campusbellhops.com

------
brendantompkins
Postion: Javascript / Front End Engineer Location: Norfolk, VA ipconfigure.com

ipConfigure is a privately-owned research and development software company and
a leading developer of IP video surveillance solutions. We’re looking to hire
a strong Javascript / Front-End Engineer, creating customer-facing widgets
working in our browser based video management system. The JavaScript developer
must have strong experience in JavaScript, HTML, and CSS. This is an awesome
opportunity to work leading edge technologies in the IP video surveillance
market.

Required Skills: \- Expertise in Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS \- Familiarity
with: TypeScript, RequireJS, Knockout, JayData, OData, LESS, CSS3, and HTML5
\- Visual Studio (Preferably 2012) \- Object Oriented design background \- Web
service programming (SOA, SOAP, REST) \- An active concern for quality
engineering, with experience building scalable web applications

Any of the following would be a big plus: \- Video codecs, MJPEG, MPEG-4 Part
2, H.264 \- Multimedia streaming (RTSP, progressive download) \- Network
programming (TCP, UDP, Unicast, Multicast) \- Code samples and portfolio of
designs \- Contributions to open source projects (for example a github page)
\- Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science, Engineering, or related discipline

This is a pretty cool opportunity at a fast growing company, and Norfolk's a
pretty good place to live to boot. If you're interested in learning more,
please email jake.foytik@ipconfigure.com

------
ahmedmoor
Frontend Designer/Developer needed - New York, NY

We are an early stage startup whose goal is to make it easy for observant
Muslims and others to access capital. Our ambition is global so we’re
targeting countries with diverse languages, ethnicities, and worldviews.

The candidate we’re looking for will take ownership of our platform’s frontend
development. That includes creating a logo, figuring out frontend workflows,
and designing and implementing a multilingual user interface and experience.

If you’re interested in learning more please contact us at jobs@liwwa.com

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg: <http://www.trendiction.com/>
<http://www.talkwalker.com>

No remote. Looking for more java developers in the field of: - distributed
large scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis - web applications We
crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients. You can contact me
directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

------
jmacduff
Buddy.com in amazing Kirkland, wa (between seattle and redmond)

<http://buddy.com/jobs>

Buddy.com is building the web services and server-side infrastructure to power
the world's device applications on any operating system. We have an amazing
product, happy customers, and incredible partners. We think big, we deliver
big, and we work with everyone from first time mobile app developers to some
of the biggest brands on the planet.

Today we might be working with a developer building the next great game;
tomorrow it might be a new shopping application. Our customers are literally
building everything you can imagine, and lots you can't - our web services
platform needs to be able to support it all.

Why else would you want to consider bringing your talents to Buddy? Well, how
about:

    
    
      - A fantastic working environment - our spacious offices are located in the Parkplace office building in  downtown Kirkland, putting us close to freeways, bus stops, restaurants and of course Starbucks
      - Free lunch of your choice every day
      - Free "Good-To-Go" pass
      - Company paid cell phone
      - Company paid home internet
      - Your choice of computer and office tech
      - Free snacks & beverages
      - Company provided healthcare including medical, dental and vision coverage
      - Own your schedule - take vacation as needed and enjoy our flexible working hours.

------
stoodder
RokkinCat - Milwaukee, WI Development Intern <http://www.rokkincat.com>

\--------------------------------

We're a small team of dev. entrepreneurs who do engineering and consulting for
other local startups and businesses with new product development. Our mission
is to help the area out by providing startup-minded tech talent to an area
that's lacking in that resource. Our team consists of recent college graduates
who all had day jobs but quite in order to pursue a career in
entrepreneurship. We enjoy working with startups, deving for startups, having
fun on the job, and most importantly pursuing our own ideas.

What we're expecting from an intern:

    
    
      - Local to the Milwaukee area
      - Current college student
      - Works on side projects
      - Willing to work on software for startups and learn about startup culture
      - Learn to create mobile and web apps
      - Basic understanding of version control
      - Deploy production-ready code to Heroku
    

What you can expect as an intern:

    
    
      - Learn new technologies 
      - Time to work on side projects
      - Learn about startups, startup culture, and best practices
      - Receive top-of-the-line hardware
      - Competitive salary
      - Ability to have fun and be a proficient iron miner in Minecraft
    

If you're interested please send resume and/or example work plus witty
commentary to:

work [at] rokkincat.com

\- Rick (Co-founder)

------
alanmcgee
Sharewave (<http://sharewave.com>) - NYC. Software Engineer, full-time.

[What we're building:] Sharewave is for entrepreneurs and private companies
who care deeply about their investors. It’s a beautifully simple way to
organize, visualize and share information with investors and shareholders. So
they can spend more time leading their business and less time on it’s
administration, no matter if they have one investor or one thousand.

[Who we are:] A team of 9 with financial, technology, and startup backgrounds
(we’ve worked at places like E*TRADE, Deloitte, Accenture, Morgan Stanley).
More about us here: [http://blog.sharewave.com/post/44974195141/the-sharewave-
tea...](http://blog.sharewave.com/post/44974195141/the-sharewave-team)

[Who we're looking for:] A front-end and/or back-end engineer to work directly
with our CTO (r0ml). Our technical challenges are more about flexibility and
customization and less about scalability. Some things we care about: \-
working knowledge of one of the following: Java, JavaScript, Postgresql,
Python \- proficiency with web and mobile technologies (OAuth, REST, Gesture
APIs, ec2)

[Specifics:] We’re working in a new co-working space in midtown Manhattan,
which hosts a number of startups and small businesses (along with unlimited
coffee, tea and beer). Compensation package includes salary, equity and health
benefits.

If you're interested, send your CV and relevant links (GitHub profile,
projects, etc.) to: jobs@sharewave.com

------
mrfrisby
I'm hiring designers to come work in Amsterdam for booking.com - the worlds
3rd biggest e-commerce property. You can read the job description here:
[http://www.booking.com/jobs.en-
us.html?st=details;job_id=105...](http://www.booking.com/jobs.en-
us.html?st=details;job_id=10540)

You can read a bit about the kind of people I'm looking for on my blog:
<http://mrfrisby.com/articles/hiring-designers/> where you'll also find slides
from a presentation I gave about design in our organisation:
<http://mrfrisby.com/articles/design-at-booking-dot-com/>

In additional to living and working on one of the world's great cities, we
offer: • Competitive salary and bonus scheme • Global relocation package, full
support for you and your family • 26 days paid vacation plus an average of 9
public holidays extra • Discount on hotel bookings • Opportunities to attend
conferences, internal and external trainings, workshops, etc. • Vibrant
company culture, including our annual Christmas all-hands conference and year-
end party!

If you have questions, you can reach out to me on twitter:
<http://twitter.com/stuartfrisby> or via stuart.frisby@booking.com

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, VP of Engineering and Software Engineer, Python, Erlang &
Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team,
and our platform has handled over £300 million of bets since launching in
2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall
Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the
Startups 100.

We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make
extensive use of version control, configuration management and automated
testing, which allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a
day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git.

For more info: <https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/>

~~~
jeffallen6767
you lost me at "disrupting"

------
transmit101
London - Mixlr - DevOps engineer

We're looking to meet a forward-thinking DevOps engineer to join us at Mixlr
and take responsibility for our comprehensive web and live streaming
architecture. Mixlr is a platform for social radio. We make streaming live
audio easy for tens of thousands of broadcasters streaming to millions of
listeners every month - this means our entire architecture has to be both
rock-solid and amazingly scalable. We've already moved mountains to make this
happen, and are hugely proud of the system we've built. Now we want to meet
the engineer who will take us to the next level of scaling.

We would like to meet a highly competent engineer who has a passion for both
music or radio and systems engineering, who will be responsible for
maintaining, improving and evolving our entire technical infrastructure. This
will include the configuration, deployment and performance-tuning of our live
streaming services, web servers, databases, testing services and overall
physical and virtual hosting.

Find a longer description of this role here: <http://mixlr.com/devops>

We're also looking to meet C++, Android and Ruby on Rails developers:
<http://devblog.mixlr.com/2013/02/01/were-hiring/>

Thanks but we are not seeking help from recruiters at this time.

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others).

Check out our tech blog at <http://blog.delphix.com>.

News coverage: [http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-
ho...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-hot-startups-
the-next-tech-boom-209026?page=0,2)

------
pgassee
San Francisco/CA, New York/NY, London/UK Remote/Re-location OK, Full-time

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs using our proprietary
technology. We have over 2000 companies like Asana, Eventbrite, Optimizely,
Zappos, Delve News, Path.com, etc. who are sourcing talent using Whitetruffle
to build out their teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact
that candidate contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the
match, and you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders,
CTOs, HR head) so it's fast without any spam. We're scaling quickly and need
to hire more great talent to keep up with our growth. All of us know how hard
it is to find the right job or the right talent efficiently, and we're doing
pretty well at solving this problem! Our office is based in Rocketspace (a
super cool co-working space) in SF and we work hard & fast, laugh a lot, and
have fun at our team lunches and happy hours.

Whitetruffle job openings:

1.Sr. Backend Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL, Python)

2.Backend Engineer (Python, MySQL)

3.Seasoned UI Engineer (angular.js, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Python)

4.Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS, Obj-C)

For all jobs, register (build your profile) at
<https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates> and try our service so we can have a
productive conversation. If your background and skills are a match, we'll
contact you!

------
mzone
Machine Zone - Mobile Gaming Startup in Palo Alto, CA (fulltime positions)

Check us out @ www.machinezone.com

We are focused on creating the most engaging free-to-play mobile social games
in the world. After launching in 2008 with Y Combinator, Machine Zone has seen
explosive annual growth with its highly successful free-to-play games,
including iMob, Original Gangstaz, Global War, iMob 2, Race or Die 2, and new
releases on the horizon. To date, the company has well over 40 million
downloads of their iPhone games. We operate profitably and have raised two
rounds of funding from Anthos Capital, Baseline Ventures, and Menlo Ventures.

Winner of the Crunchies Award (Techcrunch), we are a unique, highly talented
and ambitious team of free-to-play game experts and rock-star engineers, all
focused on building highly engaging mobile experiences for its gamers. We
continue to expand our teams and look for top talent around the world to build
not only the most exciting technical and social projects in mobile gaming, but
to help create the best gaming company.

We are currently looking for any and all sharp, driven engineers but are
particularly interested in people with backgrounds in: _DevOps/Systems
Engineering_ MySQL/Business Intelligence _PHP_ C++ Game Development *SDK
Architecture

We pay competitively and have excellent perks (including catered dinners, free
massages and house cleaning services, drinks/snacks, happy hours, etc.)

If you are interested please shoot a quick email with your resume and any
relevant links to akoike@machinezone.com

------
aturley
Are you a great software engineer who is looking for a job in New York City?
TheLadders is hiring.

<http://www.theladders.com>

At TheLadders we help match the right people to the right job; we can't do
that without the right software, and we can't build the right software without
the right people. We hire engineers who demonstrate an ability to work well on
a team, a desire to hone their skills, and the expertise to contribute to our
success. As a engineer you'll participate in the entire product lifecycle by
designing, implementing, and maintaining the systems that keep our business
running. While we're primarily a Java/Clustrix shop, we have projects in place
or in the pipeline based on Storm, Elastic Search, Scala, Erlang, backbone.js,
Couchbase, Riak CS, Datomic, Riemann, Sass/Compass, and iOS.

We are committed to taking care of our engineers. We offer competitive pay,
comprehensive benefits, and unlimited vacations. We also want to help our
engineers grow. Inside the office you'll see this in things like our
onboarding process ([http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-
a-r...](http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-a-
retrospective/)), code reviews, technical discussions, and our developer blog
(<http://dev.theladders.com>). Outside of the office it will take the form of
conferences and training programs, paid for by the company.

If you would like to learn more, please get in touch by emailing me at
aturley@theladders.com.

------
geori
Leadify - Jackson, MS (FT, LOCAL ONLY) - <http://leadify.net/careers.php>

We’re off to a great start, growing profitably at 15% per month with closed
deals from HomeAway, Match.com and other large brands. And we recently closed
a SEED round so we can beef up our engineering team and grow even faster. As
one of our first engineering hires, you’ll build our company and products from
the ground up.

Our front-end runs on PHP and JavaScript (heavy jQuery). We’re transitioning
our backend from PHP to Ruby. Our knowledge graph runs on Neo4J. Our analytics
are stored in MySQL and we use d3.js and HighCharts for reporting. And we have
a tendency to code the hard stuff (web scraper and natural language parser) in
Perl.

Positions:

We're looking to hire 4+ junior and mid-level software engineers. We prefer
generalists who can focus on one of our technologies:

1) Social Messaging * Allow our staff to deploy messages on major social
channels * Learn from the results of our messaging using powerful analytics

2) Knowledge Graph * Populate the graph using web scraping and natural
language processing * Give users great tools for curating the graph

3) Social Intelligence * Listen to social networks, analyze the data and
visualize keywords, trends and leads

Interested? Want to build top shelf tech in the deep south!!? Contact me at
harper@leadify.net

------
adrianhon
Six to Start - London, UK

<http://www.zombiesrungame.com>

\-----------------------------

We're an indie game developer based in London, and our flagship title is
Zombies, Run!, a running game and audio adventure that melds GPS and
accelerometer data with an epic story and fantastic gameplay. With 500,000
sales across iOS and Android and a pricetag from $3.99 to $7.99, it's the most
successful smartphone fitness game in the world - and it's been nominated for
awards by Develop, the Design Museum, SXSW, and more.

We want an Android developer who can help make our games - including Zombies,
Run! and a new project with the Department of Health - even better and even
more polished by using the latest software and hardware features in Android
4.0. And we want someone who can help think up and create entirely new game
concepts that use smartphones, tablets, and other wearable devices and
computers in novel ways.

In other words, we want your help to make the games of the future.

Why we're different: we get emails every day from people whose lives we’ve
improved with our games - people who’ve lost weight, become healthier, and
gained confidence. There’s nothing like knowing that your work is valued by
hundreds of thousands and is doing good in the world.

Email hello (at) sixtostart.com or see more details at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/33968/android-devs-
zom...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/33968/android-devs-zombies-run-
needs-you-to-help-six-to-start)

------
Wump
Screenhero (<http://screenhero.com>) - Collaborative screen sharing.

San Francisco, Full-Time.

We're rethinking real-time collaboration software, on every major platform:
Mac, Windows, iOS, Android, Web, even Linux!

Today, we're answering the question: "What's the best way to work together?"
Tomorrow: "What's the best way to play together?"

To realize that vision, we're looking for:

* Design Hero \- Own the UI, UX and creative direction of our products and the company. \- Design for every major platform. \- Solve really hard UX problems, centered around the question: "What's the best way to work together?"

* Engineering Hero \- Do you want to contribute to and own major pieces of the next real-time collaboration platform? \- Examples of some of the challenges ahead: reducing the screen sharing lag to 0, even in poor network conditions or on a mobile device. Writing mobile clients that meld the worlds of mouse pointers and touch together. Building a scalable architecture to support super low-lag video streaming to multiple parties simultaneously. \- Making it "just work." \- There's so much more. Email us.

* Growth Hero \- Lead the effort to grow Screenhero's active userbase by orders of magnitude. \- Understand analytics and measure the right things. \- A/B testing invite flows, leveraging existing social networks, guerilla marketing.

Joining today will be akin to being one of the first employees at Skype or
Dropbox.

Curious? Email us at everyone@screenhero.com

~~~
benhebert
Cool product.... excited to try it out :)

~~~
Wump
Thanks! Let us know what you think.

------
alexbrynza
EMC/Isilon - Seattle, WA. Full-Time, Remote, H1B

We're building the largest and fastest Distributed File System. We're open
source - FreeBSD. We're solving real world problems like scalability, multi-
tenancy, performance, etc.

+++++FreeBSD, Open Source +++++Systems Development +++++C/C++,Python +++++20PB
of Storage/single volume +++++File Systems, Operating Systems, Distributed
+++++UNIX/LINUX +++++Seattle, Santa Clara, Minnesota, Boston

Systems level engineers with C/UNIX background, email
me:Alex.Brynza@Isilon.com

------
eqdw
I'm a RoR developer working at a company in the Bay Area called Coupa
Software. We're a provider of e-procurement software, which is enterprisey
stuff that helps large companies manage their internal spending. Tech
reporters often describe us as "Mint.com for businesses" but that's only a
small part of what we do.

We generally target lots of very enterprisey customers, but we're still pretty
small and not-corporate. At the moment the dev team (including PMs, UX, etc)
is about 20 people. I like to think we're at a pretty good balance between
startup and big company.

We're currently hiring "Ruby on Rails Developer, Integrations Engineer, Front
End Developer, UX Designer, Visual Designer", but imho we're mostly in need of
full stack devs. This company is growing very very very quickly, and flexible
developers who can wear many hats are the best for that

We're in downtown San Mateo, 1 block from Caltrain. REMOTES, H1Bs, TNs (I am
one! from Canada eh?) are all ok. Competitive pay, 401k, health insurance. WFH
privileges, flex time, all that good stuff. An unlimited PTO system. And as a
personal anecdote: I've experienced almost no overtime here, and virtually no
pressure to overwork myself. Coupa respects a healthy work-life balance.
There's a lot of room for self-management here; work the way you work best,
show results, and you'll be given the freedom to do it however you like.

If anyone is interested, mail me at tim.herd @ coupa.com, paste your resume,
github link, maybe a cover letter if you're feeling generous :D. If you're
experienced with Rails (or someone who can get up to speed with minimal
training), we'd love to have you.

------
timbetimbe
We currently have an opening for a Front-end Engineer. Perks include shows for
free and working on rad projects using the latest and greatest. Our demo
allows us to not worry about older browsers so we get to have lots of fun on
each project.

Requirements:

Skills with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, Responsive design and all other kinds of
buzz words. You are self-aware, self-motivated, and self-disciplined. If you
were a robot you would be a sentient robot… aware of your own robot-ness. You
are a critical thinker who attacks and solves technical problems with the
tenacity of a bengal tiger. You see everyone you meet as someone you can learn
from. Except for those silver painted street performers. They have nothing for
you. A good sense of humor

Niceties (Not requirements!):

Familiar with client-side MVC frameworks (Angular, Backbone, etc) Know “The
Good Parts” of JavaScript Versioning systems (Git) Mobile development
experience (Appcelerator Titanium) You have committed code to an open source
project.

Why you’ll want to work with us:

Great pay and benefits. The opportunity to work on meaningful and challenging
projects. The chance to be a part of a growing company. The opportunity to
collaborate with an amazing team. Great new office space located in Old Town
Sacramento. We have a strong commitment to training.

If this sounds like a fit... Hit us up! groundctrl.com

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC and SF

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond. Our mission is to make
invention accessible.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We've got a brand new, fully custom office
space in Chelsea (and currently working on a new one in SF). Oh and we also
had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year. VC backed by Andreessen
Horowitz and Kleiner Perkins among others.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end, back end and mobile
developers. Designers too.

More details here: <http://www.quirky.com/about/careers> If interested, shoot
me an email greg at quirky dot com. Relocation is definitely available for
well qualified candidates (I moved from SF to NYC to work here!)

------
Peroni
Globaldev - London, UK

Since October of last year our dev team has grown by 20% and we are doing
everything in our power to position Globaldev as one of the most desirable
companies for developers to work for. You'd be hard pushed to find another
environment where you get to work on such a range of challenges. Everything
from everyday web development, through to full on engineering on our RabbitMQ
based email system that pushes out millions of emails every single day.

We have a development team based right next to Waterloo station in London and
our HQ is in Windsor, Berkshire but you don't have to limit yourselves to
those offices. We appreciate there are some outstanding developers out there
who are only interested in remote work and we are more than happy to consider
that option.

You can find a full job spec here:
[http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
En...](http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
Engineer.html)

You can find more info about who we are and what the company does here:
<http://globalpersonals.co.uk/about-us/>

You can also check out our tech blog here: <http://globaldev.co.uk/blog/> (our
ruby 2.0.0 post was linked in the official 2.0.0 release notes)

We're also on the lookout for a full-time, permanent QA to join our team so if
you know anyone, send them my way.

Email me if you'd rather not apply on our site or if you just want to find out
more about the role or the company: sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
alpha_ori
SwiftStack (<http://swiftstack.com/jobs/>) is hiring software developers at
all levels of experience in San Francisco, CA.

Why Join SwiftStack?

You’ll work on a product that touches millions of people’s lives even if they
don’t know it. The number of businesses using OpenStack in general and Swift
in particular grows and grows, and it includes big names that make products
that are used by both your little brother and your grandmother. You’ll work on
a product that makes core OpenStack technology accessible to businesses of all
kinds.

You’ll get open-source experience in a big way. At SwiftStack, we’re committed
to strong participation in the OpenStack ecosystem in general and to
contribution to Swift in particular. You’ll be a contributor to one of the
most important Open Source projects currently active.

You’ll confront interesting problems every day. Writing a system like Swift
and building a software ecosystem to surround it is the road less traveled. We
aren’t writing yet another glorified CMS or social app or phone game. Whether
it’s figuring out better algorithms for data placement, confronting a firehose
of monitoring data, or determining how to integrate most flexibly with
customers’ systems, there are always new and unusual problems to solve.

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@swiftstack.com. Send us your github
profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website – whatever will best
display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines of text why you’re
interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in you. We’ll be back in
touch shortly to get the conversation started.

------
smalter
iDoneThis -- anywhere -- full-time

<http://idonethis.com>

We make it easy for people at work to track and recognize progress.

We're looking for generalist web developers who are excited about our product
and building a company from scratch. Our stack is Python, Django,
Coffeescript, Backbone.

If you're interested, email me at walter@idonethis.com.

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi - <http://www.dimagi.com/>

Where else can your passion for programming and open source tools take you? At
Dimagi, literally anywhere. I've worked at Dimagi for two years and it's a
breath of fresh air. We're looking for talented, adventurous coders to dive in
to one of our core mobile health platforms already affecting hundreds of
thousands of the world's poor and underserved. Our team of top-notch coders
from MIT, Harvard, and Princeton has on-site experience in over 20 countries
covering East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian
subcontinent, and travel is an important part of every developer's experience.
Dimagi's prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction
over the bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine
place to work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

We're always open and ready to try something new. What else would you expect
from the company that packed up and moved to Brazil for the 5 coldest weeks of
the Boston winter? <http://bit.ly/JSerBp>

Come join us: <http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

------
malandrew
Famo.us

Fulltime in SoMa, San Francisco, CA. No remote.

We're building the equivalent of Cocoa/CocoaTouch/Android SDK for web
applications, while also exploring and enabling new concepts in interface
design (e.g. stuff like Clear todo app, Yahoo iOS Weather app). Everything we
build is HTML5 and Javascript based.

If you are a software developer with a passion for building operating systems,
high performance graphics, application frameworks and software engineering
tools come join us, because we're working on something big getting attention
from some of the biggest names in Silicon Valley (although we can't yet say
who).

We're series A funded and have plenty of runway and we've got many options on
the table that we're beginning to mine so we can extend that runway
indefinitely, while we build out our core product(s). We're at 10 people and
growing.

Experience with functional programming and especially functional reactive
programming is a huge plus. Our main language right now is in JavaScript,
because that is what runs in the browser. However, we're still very small and
use of only JavaScript isn't set in stone.

Apply for jobs via AngelList, <https://angel.co/famo-us#recruiting> , or email
tyler@famo.us

------
theflow
Podio - Copenhagen, Denmark

DevOps Engineer

Passionate about continuous delivery, chaos monkeys and the mean time to
graph? Podio is a collaborative work platform that helps you escape email
overload and document chaos. We are looking for a passionate DevOps engineer
to help us scale, make Podio faster and more resilient and the team happier
and more productive.

<https://company.podio.com/seniordevopsengineer>

------
azethoth
San Francisco, CA - Do (<http://do.com/jobs>)

Do is on a mission to build the best tools for small teams and businesses
across the world.

We're hiring developers and designers at any level for backend + frontend web
and mobile (iOS and Android). Tech: Ruby, CoffeeScript, Backbone, PostgreSQL,
Redis, iOS, Android.

And we're a Salesforce company. Solid funding, great benefits, competitive
comp, and a great team! Ping me at azethoth@do.com

------
nestlabs
Nest Palo Alto, CA --- Full Times & Paid Internships --- H1B OK, Relocation
Friendly, Full Benefits

After spending almost a decade working for Steve Jobs, Tony Fadell, the iPod
Godfather, decided it was time to rethink home-automation from the ground-up.
Last year, Nest established the first corner stone of this vision by releasing
its first learning Thermostats; recently, Nest delivered again by introducing
the second version of the Thermostat, which was lauded by the New York Times
as “gorgeous, elegant, and very, very smart.” [1]

Video of our Thermostat: <http://goo.gl/nrM2l>

To deliver on the vision of bringing Apple-like discipline to home automation,
we are currently looking for motivated individuals with any of the following
skill sets: -Mobile Developer: iOS or Android -Frontend developers: our
frontend stack is in Django, and we’re also using Ember.js, Backbone.js, and
more. -Backend Developers: our stack is finagle based, running on aws, and if
you've never played with Scala, we’re more than happy to teach you. -Algorithm
& Machine Learning Experts: the thermostats provide tons of data we use to
help people save energy. -EE people in Networking, System Integration,
Firmware...etc

more at: <http://www.nest.com/careers/>

We’re still a pretty small team but we’ve got big ambitions and are already
having a tangible impact (wait ‘til you see our energy saving numbers). If you
want to come change the world with us, please feel free to send us a note at
jose@nestlabs.com (or reply to this threat).

[1] <http://goo.gl/JHyo4>

------
jwingy
New York, NY - Brooklyn Museum - Front-end Developer (Full-time):

We’re looking for a creative individual to help us in a key role working with
a small team on our website, mobile, and in-gallery interactives. We’re
searching for someone who’s adept at the full stack and looks at legacy code
with love while finding creative yet sustainable workarounds to make us more
nimble and responsive.

In addition to maintaining our existing CMS, you’d be working on a variety of
web and in-gallery projects related to art, community, visitor experience and
open access. Recent in-gallery kiosks maximize webkit's CSS3 and JavaScript
capabilities to deliver the best visitor experience possible with web
technologies. Previous projects included Split Second: Indian Paintings, an
online experiment and in-gallery installation exploring visitors’ split-second
reactions to our Indian paintings collection; and GO, a Brooklyn-wide open
studio event where artists opened their doors so community members decide who
would be featured in a group exhibition at the Brooklyn Museum.

Skills checklist:

\- Deep understanding of user experience and interaction design.

\- Solid working knowledge of object-oriented programming principles, PHP,
JavaScript, and relevant frameworks like MooTools and jQuery.

\- Solid understanding of browser quirks and web standards up to and including
HTML5

\- Working knowledge of Photoshop

\- Familiarity with version control, e.g. SVN, Git

This is a fun, friendly, and fast-paced environment and we keep the commitment
to a 35 hour week. To apply send your resume, cover letter and salary
requirements to job.frontend@brooklynmuseum.org.

------
ryanrolds
Moonshadow Mobile is seeking an experienced JavaScript engineer to work in an
informal atmosphere where employees are rewarded for their skills, knowledge,
creativity and hard work, not their position or background. Our team is
diverse, dedicated and brainy. If you enjoy working on challenging problems
then Moonshadow may be the place for you.

We develop cutting-edge technology or "Big Data" visualization. Our technology
retrieves and tallies geospatial data at extremely high speeds, typically 100
times faster than traditional databases. Our "speed record" is mapping 150
million records per second per processor core. As a result we can visualize
databases with millions of records inside of Google Maps or Bing Maps in the
same time that it takes others to visualize a few thousand records. We
routinely bring up databases for customers with tens of millions of records.
Our customers are typically large government organizations or companies that
need to quickly understand or access large databases.

Please email your resume and salary requirements to jobs@moonshadowmobile.com.
Be sure to include examples of mobile apps, code, graphics and websites you've
worked on. This is an in-house position in downtown Eugene. No telecommuting.

Requirements: \- JavaScript, 3+ years

\- Experience with Node.js a plus

\- Strong attention to detail

\- Strong feeling for GUI Design

\- Experience with bug tracking tools (e.g. Redmine)

\- Understanding of the JSON format

\- Linux experience

\- PostgreSQL

\- Agile development experience a plus

\- Startup experience a plus

\- Mobile App development a plus

------
ankurpatel
San Francisco (SoMA), CA

Full stack developer (Software Engineering)

Internship (Software Engineering)

J-1 OK

<http://www.mytime.com/>

MyTime is Amazon for the services industry, helping people find and book
services online. We're a small, but fast-growing company with funding from the
likes of Mark Suster, Dave McClure and many others. We also have a base of
over 1200 businesses, growing everyday. It's the perfect opportunity for
anyone who wants to learn on the job and work at a fast-moving startup, and
help us try to hack our way to success.

We're looking for a self-directed, generalist software engineer, with some
experience developing web applications. All 4 engineers at MyTime are full-
stack, and we expect you to be as well. You should be well-versed in
HTML/CSS/JS, as well as server-side web application development. Our main web
application is built on Ruby on Rails, so experience with Ruby and/or Rails is
preferred, but if you are familiar with something like Django or Sinatra
instead, you should still apply! You should also have some experience with an
SQL database of any kind.

Email us at jobs@mytime.com Make sure you let us know about any projects
you've done.

------
lsc
So, uh, I'm looking for an entry-level sysadmin/data-center monkey. You could
call this an intern type position, but I don't care if you are in school or
not.

Prgmr.com rents virtual private servers, dedicated servers, and datacenter
space. Right now, we have 3 full-time folks, counting me, and two part-timers
but I'm the only hardware person, and only two of us are local.

So, there are several catches. the first? I can't afford a full time person
for at least two months. If you are willing to show up and work between then
and now? $15/hr on a 1099. After those two months (and after I'm done paying
for twice the co-lo I need) we can talk about going full time W2. (prgmr.com
pays for Kaiser, if you are full-time)

Now, I do have an arrangement with a local refurbished server and network
hardware dealer; I give him a good entry level person, he'll hire them full
time with health insurance and stuff (for a little more than I'm paying; not a
lot more, this is definitely still entry-level pay.) and he'll rent you back
to me on a per-day basis at a discount (sort of as a referral bonus to me.) -
so that's one way you can make this full-time before I stabilize prgmr.com.
Note, he's based out of mountain view, and I'm in Santa Clara and all of this
is very much hands-on work.

So yeah, what I need is someone I can teach how to handle my layer-1. I need
my shit wired up, I need it wired up neatly (I can train you in cable lacing,
but the neater you are, the better.) I need all my ports labeled inside my
network gear (I can show you how to do this; Serial ain't rocket science.) and
inside my PDUs.

This would be pretty good for someone studying up on their CCNA or something;
I probably have obsolete hardware I could give you for your lab, too.

I need someone I can train up to set up my IPMI out of band access. Again, I
can train, it's not hard. Again, experience using the command line helps a
lot.

I also need someone who can handle racking/stacking servers, dragging servers
to the car and back. You need to be able to safely lift 50lbs, (and more
importantly, you need to ask for help when you /can't/ lift safely. pester the
security guys; they will usually help, and if not, call me.) and you need
transportation that can handle 50lb servers. (meh, if you have transportation,
we can probably work something out with the hauling. I've got an old van I
loan people.)

You need to be able to handle ssh, and ssh with public key authentication with
minimal help from me.

So, the way I usually do this is that people email me, we go back and forth a
few times (I won't hire you if you can't communicate via email... sorry, just
one of my things.) then next time I need help I call you up. You show up and
work. I pay you (check, but if you want we can drop by the bank and get it
cashed for you same day... just when I pay cash the accountant gets mad at me)
If you do well and I need help again, i call you back; At these rates, (and
especially with this (lack of) stability) it's not fair to expect you to
interview for free.

So yeah. Entry level. If you seem teachable, I don't care if you are currently
unemployed.

I demand honesty, but not loyalty; by that, I mean I'm realistic. I'm not
going to be angry if you move on to a better paying job quickly.

Especially at first, while we're just doing 'as needed' gigs? I'm
understanding about your schedule; I don't demand you drop everything for me.
(Once you go full time, we'll have to talk more about this. I do eventually
want someone besides me to be hardware on-call, but I understand that needs to
be worth your time, and this offer probably is probably not good enough to get
you to let me drag your ass out of bed at 2am.)

~~~
loungin
It is refreshing to see posts like this that are willing to teach. Wish I
could do it. Have a good one, and good luck filing the position.

~~~
lsc
well, it's a trade-off with the money, usually. That, and ISPs/hosting
companies have traditionally been good places for entry-level folk. There is a
strong culture or tradition of mentorship, or at least, of hiring likely
looking folk and letting them run systems above their pay grade. (and to be
clear, this will be a lot of that, too; I mean, I don't expect you to know
this stuff off the bat, and I expect some questions, but I also expect a
certain level of ability to, you know, look it up and figure it out.)

Locally? I hear that he.net also hires new people and trains; they even have a
semi-formal training program. Some of it is public, too. Check out their IPv6
certification.[1] - but from what I hear, they have a lot more of that sort of
thing internally. They took my last PFY; I likely would have been able to keep
her if I had extended a full-time offer sooner, as they didn't offer great
money, but like I said, I've got two more months of being financially very
uncomfortable.

[1]<http://ipv6.he.net/certification/>

------
jmeekr
Fanium (<http://www.fanium.com>) - San Diego, CA

If you love Android, fantasy sports, and are alright with the idea of working
3 blocks from the beach (La Jolla business district) then Fanium is the place
for you.

We are looking to bring on an INTERN (with the huge possibility of being
brought aboard full-time if we just can't let you go) to help us with the
development of our native Android application, this summer or ASAP.

We are offering very competitive compensation with the possibility to let you
work remotely or to work locally with us here in La Jolla for the summer.

What we are looking from you:

\- Talented, motivated, and able to get along well with 22-24 year old recent
grads.

\- Java-seasoned with prior Android experience.

\- Comfortable on the command line and Git experience.

\- Linux/OSX is a plus, just because that's what we all use.

\- Like the idea of taking ownership over the development of our entire
Android platform.

A little bit about Fanium:

\- We are a team of 5 building out a mobile-centric platform to disrupt and
revolutionize the way fantasy sports are played.

\- We have spent the last several months building out our native iOS
experience (in RubyMotion) app, which we are launching on May 7th.

\- We are a product-driven, cohesive team that allows for major ownership over
the project you work on.

Feel free to email me (john@fanium.com) if you have any interest. I'm open to
speaking with anybody and am ready to look at any relative info (resume,
Github, etc.) so we can see if you're a good fit!!

------
macnix
We are behind howareyou.com, an online personal health record completely free
to all NHS patients.

We are committed to building the best clinical API
(<https://api.howareyou.com/>), highly available and secure. Our API is a
collection of services distributed across multiple infrastructures (including
AWS).

The right candidate will be interested in:

    
    
      * RESTful APIs - including the hypermedia component
      * non-web Ruby services - we’re big on EBI (Entity-Boundary-Interactor)
      * non-Rails apps - we are slowly phasing out Rails
      * client-side apps - our newest apps are all Angular.js talking to APIs
      * Service Oriented Architecture
      * hybrid infrastructure
      * Redis and Riak - masterless clusters is where we’re heading
    

You will be working alongside the best in their field from Google Campus, less
than 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street station.

For the best contractors, we are willing to pay £450 per day. All candidates
are encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

Company overview: <http://cambridgehealthcare.com/>

------
charlesmchen
FiftyThree, New York, Full time, H1B transfers okay, no remote.

Since we launched Paper for iOS in March 2012, it has been downloaded more
than 7 million times and Apple named it the 2012 App of the Year on iPad.
Paper is just the beginning, and we’re hard at work on what’s next.

We’re looking for app developers (but we’d also love to talk to web devs,
backend devs and designers).

• Love creating beautiful user experiences? We’re a design-driven company, and
you’ll have the opportunity to work closely with world-class designers. In the
last year, Paper won numerous design awards including the Apple Design Award,
IxDA, AIGA, and Crunchie. • Enjoy a technical challenge? Interesting problems
abound. • We’re a startup but we’re on sound financial ground. We offer
competitive salary, benefits, and equity. • This role will be based in our NYC
office. No remote, but we’ll help with relocation. If H1B, transfers only.

Apply at jobs@fiftythree.com

<http://fiftythree.com> Have a look at what our users are up to:
<http://madewithpaper.fiftythree.com/>

------
choxi
Bloc (<http://www.bloc.io>)

    
    
      * We're building a vertically integrated education platform.
    
      * We're looking for generalist developers (we're a Ruby shop)
    
      * We're a small team of 5 (all technical)
    
      * We pay market salaries and offer early-employee equity.
    
      * We have traction, revenue, and funding
    
      * Located in a really nice office in SOMA, San Francisco
    
      * Health, Vision, Dental + 401K
    

We work hard and take pride in the products we ship, but we also realize that
building a strong culture and team is the most important thing we could do to
have lasting impact. A few highlights of our culture:

    
    
      * You have a lot of ownership and opportunities to pursue your ideas
    
      * We value the pursuit of knowledge, which means we're pretty nerdy and frequently 
        get into conversations about philosophy, science, etc.
    
      * We're firm believers in enabling all of our employees to continue to grow and 
        master skills they're interested in developing.
    

Let me know if you're interested: roshan [at] bloc.io

------
mclarke
Disqus - San Francisco, CA

Disqus (<http://disqus.com> \- YC07) is the leading conversation platform on
the web, powering comments for communities on millions of sites. We help users
engage in discussions on large sites like CNN and IGN as well as many of the
tech blogs submitted on Hacker News.

This week, we launched Gravity (<http://disqus.com/gravity/>) as an experiment
in discovery and visualization of our huge network. It's built with D3.js on
top of our realtime service and postgres backend. We're inventing the future
of online discussions, and our massive scale has positioned us well to do just
that. tl;dr - we're more than just comments.

To change the future, we need your help. Like everyone else, we're hiring for
everything (frontend / backend / data). But we really need some additional
folks to join our small devops team. If you're passionate about any of the
following, shut down everything and contact me immediately (mike@disqus.com):

* Performance - help us run database queries faster, eliminate slow requests, remove bottlenecks

* Availability - improve the likelihood that when users visit a site, Disqus loads

* Automation - we use puppet with our homegrown external node classifier to manage hundreds of dedicated hardware devices

* Data - our cassandra cluster handles billions of writes daily

I'd love to tell you more about the cool stuff we're doing with nginx,
cassandra, and postgres.

If working on our ops team sounds fun, or any of our other positions at
<http://disqus.com/jobs/> are up your alley, please reach out to me at
mike@disqus.com.

------
dkadams
Baxter Planning Systems - <http://www.bybaxter.com/careers/> \- Austin, TX -
FULLTIME LOCAL

Have you ever wondered where parts originate to repair your air conditioner,
the ATM at your bank, or the MRI machine in your local hospital? To reduce
downtime, companies depend on a global supply chain of warehouses, delivery
services, and manufacturers to supply the service parts to maintain the
infrastructure of the modern world. Baxter Planning Systems is seeking
outstanding Java Developers to optimize and automate every facet of this
service parts supply chain.

Baxter Planning Systems offers a unique environment combining the flexibility
of a startup with the stability of an established company. Our developers are
involved in the entire product lifecycle, from problem description to design
and execution. 20 years of established business with numerous satisfied
customers provides ongoing revenue that isolates us from the anxiety of
funding cycles or the constant search for the next big deal.

Working closely with on-staff domain experts, our developers have the
opportunity to learn about the complexities of global supply chain management,
and offer their own solutions to the challenges it presents. Challenges like
planning optimal stocking levels for tens of thousands of parts distributed
across thousands of locations worldwide, combined with complex
interdependencies due to substitutability, regulatory issues, and the need to
minimize both downtime and cost.

The ideal candidate for Baxter is a smart developer who gets things done by
applying technology, especially open source, to meet our goals while
maintaining a healthy work-life balance. The development and QA teams work
closely with key stakeholders to formulate and manage development timelines
that are both realistic and produce high-quality application features. You
won't have to start from scratch either: we have a great infrastructure of
automated unit/integration/regression/UI tests, automated builds, virtualized
test environments, and a solid technology stack. But we recognize there's
always room for improvement and welcome the experience and expertise you'd
bring in improving our development practices, tools, and execution.

Regretfully at this time we are unable to accommodate 3rd party placement
agencies, H-1B sponsorships, long-term telecommuting, or relocation. Please
submit your resume and salary requirements to devjobs@bybaxter.com.

------
jroll
ZeroCater - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers, Lead Software Engineer

Come help us feed the world! ZeroCater is a team of foodies working together
to help companies feed their employees. We're looking to expand our small
engineering team to tackle hard problems and build awesome things. Some
challenges we're facing at the moment:

    
    
      - Automatically creating and sizing menus to fit a company's dietary restrictions (vegan, gluten-free, allergies, "I don't like onions").
      - Matching vendors to companies that are compatible in terms of budget, distance, and dietary restrictions, while ensuring variety from day to day.
      - Scheduling irregular meals without heavy account manager involvement.
      - Scaling our platform to keep up with our growing business.
    

Our stack is a pretty typical Python/Django stack running on AWS. Experience
with these specific technologies is not required, as long as you can learn
fast and ship product.

We're cash flow positive and backed by investors like:

    
    
      - Y Combinator
      - SV Angel
      - Justin Kan
      - Paul Buchheit
      - Keith Rabois
      - Yuri Milner (in addition to the start fund money)
    

We offer:

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Stock options
      - Daily lunch from the best local restaurants, caterers, food trucks, and popup kitchens
      - Health, Vision, Dental Insurance
      - Team-building activities like wine tastings and cooking classes
      - 5 hours of your very own Executive Assistant through EXEC (http://iamexec.com/) for personal use each month
      - Fine Alcohol Fridays and Reginald the Kegerator (Reggie to his friends.)
    

For more info on the jobs, the perks, and to apply via Jobscore (resume
preferred but not required), check out <http://www.zerocater.com/jobs/>.

------
jedberg
Site Reliability Engineer

Los Gatos, CA

Netflix -- we deliver movies on the Internet

We're looking for a few folks for our reliability org. This is not a
reliability engineering position like Facebook or Google however. At Netflix
our developers have the ability to push code whenever they feel it is the
right time, and we don't want to get in their way. Instead we want to build
tools that make it easier for them to follow best practices. We believe that a
good process is one that is easier for the engineer to follow than work
around, otherwise we haven't done our job.

The job is about 30% operational, where you'd be dealing with production
issues and be the call leader for major outages, 30% evangelism, where you
work with other teams to get them to adopt best practices and understand why
they do what they do, and about 40% coding, where you'd be writing tools that
help us maintain reliability, such as our alert routing system and automated
production timeline tools, as well as our famous Simian Army.

If this sounds interesting, send your resume to talent@netflix.com and mention
that you saw jedberg's post on HN.

------
pyrox420
Rockton, IL / Fulltime Web Developer AccuLynx (<http://www.acculynx.com>)

AccuLynx is a profitable startup that is growing rapidly and we need two full-
time web developers to help maintain and build upon our SaaS web application.
We have a small team (3.5 devs) and have some amazing challenges ahead of us.
The biggest being how can we scale efficiently to accommodate our growing
customer base.

Detailed job description can be found here:
<http://www.acculynx.com/about/jobs/#webdev>

Our team does not hire based on buzzwords or popular acronyms. We expect you
to have mastered at least one language and be able to master any technology,
language, or development environment in the future. If you are entry level we
will help bring you up to speed.

We'd like to see skills in our current stack: Asp.net WebForms (It is OK to
shudder...), C#, jQuery, Sql Server. We are quickly moving to Asp.net MVC,
AngularJS, and ElasticSearch.

The village of Rockton offers small-town charm and low cost-of-living, without
being far from larger metropolitan areas (Chicago, Milwaukee, Madison).

Benefits are top notch: Highly competitive salary (60k-95k), stock options, 15
days vacation, $5k/year to spend on continuing education (conferences,
classes, etc), choice of computer hardware (but must have two monitors),
choice of cell phone, MSDN subscription, gym membership, competitive medical,
dental, vision, 401K with matching & safe harbor contributions, relocation
reimbursement available. Our Steelcase Series 7 sit/stand desks are coming in
a few weeks with two extra for any new hires.

Email me if you are interested (mention HN to get my attention), my name is
Paul: dev@acculynx.com

------
marmot1101
Loves Park, Illinois. Cleo Communications Inc. Java shop doing MFT. We're
hiring Senior Software Engineers, Junior Software Engineers, QA, and Sales
Engineers. If you're talented and in Northern Illinois(or Southern WI for that
matter), we want to hear from you.

We offer competive salary, health insurance with company HSA contribution,
dental, good PTO schedules, and all other manner of niceties. Company info:
We're a well established company with many big clients. The company has been
around for 20+ years in various iterations with the latest product cycle about
10-15 years old. We've recently been acquired by a couple of Silicon Valley
backed gentlemen who see our potential and want to compete toe to toe with IBM
in the Managed File Transfer domain. We're revamping products, spinning up
marketing, staffing up and taking over the world. It is a startup atmosphere
in an established company. If this sounds interesting to you, contact me @
jorr@cleo.com. I'm just a Senior Engineer, but I'll get you to the right
people.

~~~
yogo
Your site isn't configured properly for the non-www request to /

~~~
marmot1101
Thank you for the heads up. I'll forward that to our site maintenance guy.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired FIVE full-time people and numerous interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including one just two months ago ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). We've got flexible hours, a
very engineer-driven company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We are still hiring interns for the summer (junior year or older). We are also
aggressively looking for international people interested in moving to the US
and can help you secure a visa.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
I applied for an internship and I never got a response :(.

~~~
rhgpet
me either.

------
paulormg
Chaordic Systems (www.chaordicsystems.com) - Florianópolis, Brazil | Full-
time, Intern, Brazilian H1B equivalent.

Every day, we improve the online experience of millions of e-commerce users.
Our SaaS products power leading e-commerces in Brazil, increasing their
results. We are driven by innovation and we work on the latest web
technologies including Data Mining, Big Data and Cloud Computing. We offer a
competitive salary, great benefits and free food (also beer) right at the
office!

* Some interesting numbers:

\- Hundreds of thousand API calls per minute (billions per month);

\- Tens of millions users in Brazil;

\- Tens of millions products registered;

\- Tens of millions recommendations generated each day;

To handle this massive amount of requests and data we use the latest big data
and distributed systems technologies, such as Hadoop and Cassandra, hosted on
a cloud environment.

* We currently have these tech positions open, among others:

\- Front End Web Developer

\- System Administrator and Software Developer (Cloud Engineer)

\- Software Developer (Web and Big Data)

\- Software Testing Analyst and Developer : QA

\- Software Integration Responsible

Check out our new awesome office that includes a bar with pool and poker
tables:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107368.264928353551123&type=3)

Interested? Full job descriptions and application @
<https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/>

Questions? drop me a note on paulo.motta@chaordicsystems.com

------
joshmcmillan
Gamaroff - London, UK

<http://jobs.gamaroff.com/>

Gamaroff is a primarily Rails development house working on desktop and mobile
apps for large international brands and agencies.

We're looking for skilled full-stack developers who are smart and interested
with using as much new cool tech as they possibly can. Whilst we primarily use
Rails, we have also been known to dabble in Node, Lua, Go and an assortment of
other languages on a per-project basis. From a front-end point of view, we use
CoffeeScript, SASS/Less/Stylus and a cornucopia of frontend frameworks on a
per-project basis.

Every Friday afternoon is dedicated to trying out new tools and software, and
we're constantly encouraging developers to learn and experiment.

We have a lot of really fun stuff going on right now and we're looking to
expand rapidly both in London and later this year in the US. Either get in
contact through the jobs site above, or you can email me directly:
josh@gamaroff.com. We can assist with relocation if we think you're a perfect
fit.

------
DGCA
Punchkick Interactive :: Chicago, IL

<http://www.punchkick.com>

\- - - - - - - - - - -

We're looking for experienced iOS and a Javascript developers to join our
team. If you're a great developer, talk to us.

Here are the job postings, requirements are not set in stone.

iOS: [http://www.punchkickinteractive.com/job/iphone-ipad-app-
deve...](http://www.punchkickinteractive.com/job/iphone-ipad-app-developer/)

Javascript: [http://www.punchkickinteractive.com/job/javascript-
developer...](http://www.punchkickinteractive.com/job/javascript-developer/)

About Us: We're a full service mobile development agency in Chicago, IL. We
work with Fortune level clients, helping them achieve their goals by providing
top notch mobile sites, web apps, and native apps. We're all very close, and
we really enjoy coming into work every day. We have an open office layout,
flex start times (8 am - 10 am), casual dress code, and half day Fridays in
the summer. Full benefits and all that jazz as well. Sorry, no telecommuting.

------
schung
Voxer is more than just a walkie-talkie app, it is one of the most used Push-
to-Talk and messaging applications in the world. Voxer iOS and Android apps
allow tens of millions of users across the world to communicate instantly.
We're making voice and multimedia communication faster, more efficient, and
more social. Our goal is ambitious - we're building the next generation
communication voice service at the intersection between PTT, phone calls, SMS,
conference calls, and multimedia messaging.

It's no small feat to achieve, to keep one of the world's fastest growing
voice applications humming along and growing at a phenomenal pace. But we are
50 dedicated individuals who are putting some of the most exciting technology
in the world to work right now - we are the world's largest Node.js site, and
we also run one of the largest Riak clusters in the world.

We are dedicated and solely focused on building the next generation of
communication. The problems we're facing are at a scale only seen at companies
like Twitter and Facebook and we're looking for exceptional people who can
help us tackle them.

We closed our first outside round of funding last spring, and our brand new
offices are right off Market Street in San Francisco. There's tons of
restaurants and shopping nearby at Westfield and Union Square to spend your
hard earned cash on, and if you're a musician there's a few outside on the
street that we wouldn't mind you teaching a few new songs to. There are plenty
of MUNI lines right outside, BART is a block away, plus the Ferry to Oakland
and Marin is a pleasant fifteen minute stroll or five minute bus ride away.

We are hiring across the board and looking for Front End Engineers, iOS
Engineers, Android Engineers, Server Engineers, and more!

Check out our site for a complete list of open jobs.
<http://careers.voxer.com/>

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco

We're "Amazon for services". It's a big vision and our sights are set high.
You can visit Thumbtack to hire any kind of person from home contractors and
DJs to French tutors or wedding photographers. A quarter of a million small
businesses around the country have joined the network. We've been in business
for four years, are essentially profitable, and growing quickly.

We're looking for great engineers to join our team. H1B and new graduates
welcome. We write in a mix of PHP, Python, and JavaScript. We value extensive
A/B testing, excellent software engineering, bottom-up decision making, and
collaborative development cycles.

The office is a fun place: we eat lunch together everyday (and dinners once a
week), all food is cooked fresh by our in-house chef. We brew beer, hack on
hardware, and play foosball in our spare time. The office is full of many
warm-hearted and wonderful people who will be your friends as well as your
colleagues.

Learn more at thumbtack.com/jobs and thumbtack.com/engineering

Any questions, please email chris@.

------
aaaron
AdRoll's lean, mean team of engineers are conquering problems in big data
(HBase), machine learning (Mahout), real-time processing (Erlang/Storm/Kafka)
and UX (Backbone). We're looking for smart, hungry folks across the board in
San Francisco.

* This last week we were named the "Best Place To Work" in SF (mid-sized tech). <http://blog.adroll.com/best-places-to-work-sf-biz-times>

* Our tech stack was featured on the Amazon's AWS blog a few weeks back: [http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/04/real-time-ad-impression-b...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/04/real-time-ad-impression-bids-using-dynamodb.html)

* We were recently named the fasting growing private company in California by Inc magazine: <http://www.inc.com/profile/adroll>

Email us at jobs.engineers@adroll.com or visit
<http://www.adroll.com/about/careers>.

------
adatta02
Setfive Consulting - Cambridge, MA (Central Sq.) Full time, full stack LAMP
engineer

About the gig:

At a high level, you’ll be joining our team as a junior engineer to work with
our clients to tackle their problems and help them achieve their business
goals. In doing so, you’ll get the opportunity to work with a diverse set of
clients and be involved in projects at every stage of their life cycle. In
addition, you’ll be expected to manage your own projects, interact
professionally with clients, and deliver quality code on schedule.

Experience and Skills:

\- 1-2 years developing code on the LAMP stack w/ modern PHP (v5.2+)

\- Experience building MVC driven web applications using a modern framework
would be a plus

\- Familiarity with MySQL

\- Javascript with either jQuery (preferred) or Prototype

\- HTML/CSS

\- Source control, preferably git

\- Previous experience interacting with clients would be a definite plus

Compensation/Perks: \- Depending on experience, market rate with an additional
performance bonus.

\- End of year bonus based on overall revenue

\- Paid health care

\- 401(k)

\- Open schedule – set your own hours

\- Generous paid time off

\- Personal development time to experiment with new technologies or work on
your own projects

Interesting? Shoot us an email at hiring@setfive.com

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (That's right! Orange County or the OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO
(full-time)

SendGrid <http://www.sendgrid.com>

\-------------------------------------

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day. We have been growing really fast since
launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome company we are
building.

\-------------------------------------

All Jobs - <http://sendgrid.com/careers.html> Software Engineer (multiple
teams) DevOps Engineer QA Engineer Technical Writer

\-------------------------------------

Ruby on Rails, Python on Twistd,, MySql,Linux, SOA, Agile (We are technology
agnostic - doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\-------------------------------------

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people. -Socrate-
soc@sendgrid.com

\-----

------
craigmccaskill
WiFast (<http://www.wifast.com>) Mountain View, CA We're a well funded 15
month old startup just starting to poke our heads out of stealth mode. We're
reimagining what internet access looks like in the modern world. We've proven
and prototyped a lot of the necessary components. They work.

We are looking for true generalists. Yes, some of our work is in Python and
Django, but we also have to work with embedded device C code, internal APIs
for client applications, networking and firewall configuration and at times
even finding and working around the occasional kernel panic. Silly kernel,
everything is going to be OK. You are;

* A Polyglot Programmer. Contribute all up and down the stack, from JavaScript and Python to C and shell scripting, from traditional MVC web development down to TCP/IP, DNS and iptables.

* Autodidactic. Learning is fun. Prepare to do a lot of it. We have way more components than team members and we intend to keep it that way.

* Autonomous. Be comfortable working with minimal oversight. We don’t have any PMs and we don’t plan to hire any for quite some time. Downside: you don’t get a spec. Upside: you don’t get a spec.

* Product-focused. Understand and appreciate the human-facing side of the business. You are comfortable thinking through what needs to be prioritized next and how that affects our customers.

* Attentive to Detail. You know when to git merge and when to git rebase, and it makes a difference (nobody likes a messy commit history). Your code feels obvious in retrospect. You take pride in your work.

* Test-Friendly. The best way to make sure we're creating value for our users is to make sure our changes don't break things.

More info on the website, if you're interested you can apply on the site or
you can contact me directly at craig at companyname.com for more information.

------
willholley
Bluewire Technologies - Bristol, UK <http://www.bluewire-technologies.com/>

We are a small (currently 6), established team building innovative software
for health professionals in the UK. There are many interesting challenges
around data modelling, UI / UX, scaling, mobile, security - it's an exciting
space to be in! We're passionate about providing healthcare workers with
world-class clinical software, and we're in it for the long-term. The working
environment is relaxed, but we get things done. We'll give you great kit and
support you working from home as and when you want to. Salary is competitive
and depends on the candidate.

We're always interested to hear from any talented engineers, but specifically
we have a need for:

A front-end / mobile engineer. You would suit this position if:

    
    
      - You've worked on at least one web project of significant complexity.
      - You know what jQuery, backbone and SASS are and when they are useful.
      - You know how to architect for performance and can reason about trade-offs.
      - You are already building mobile web applications or keen to learn.
      - You like to take responsibility for UI design and improving the user experience.
      - You've led a small development team before or have an interest in taking a step in that direction.
    

A lead devops / sysadmin:

You'd be responsible for deploying, monitoring and tuning our web-application
on customer servers - currently 40 servers over 14 sites with an expectation
that this will increase significantly in the next 18 months. At the moment
this task is performed by a member of the development team and we are now
reaching a scale where we need somebody in a dedicated role. You'd be
responsible for scheduling and deploying builds to staging and production
environments, "owning" the the release management processes and working with
our developers to troubleshoot performance / reliability problems as they
arise. You'd suit this position if:

    
    
      - You understand how to administer SQL Server and use the performance profiling tools.
      - You can troubleshoot IIS and understand how it interacts with ASP.NET. 
      - You know how to use Windows performance counters to diagnose problems.
      - You're a methodical problem solver and enjoy working with customers.
      - You appreciate the relationships between people and task automation.
    

If this sounds like you, shoot me an email: will@bluewire-technologies.com

------
expectlabs
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome) Expect Labs

(<http://www.expectlabs.com>)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Expect Labs is a startup based in downtown SF that is building a product
called MindMeld (www.expectlabs.com/mindmeld). We're backed by some of Silicon
Valley's most well-known investors as well as some of the technology
industry's largest and most influential companies. Our investors include
Google, Samsung, Intel, Telefonica, Greylock Partners, Bessemer Venture
Partners, IDG Ventures, KPG Ventures, Quest Venture Partners and several
prominent angels.

\-------------------------------------------------------

Open positions include:

\- Back-end Software Engineer

\- Front-end Software Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UX/UI Designer

\- Product Manager

\-------------------------------------------------------

If you want to work on cool things, we'd love to hear from you. Visit
<http://www.expectlabs.com/jobs> or shoot us an email at jobs (at) expectlabs
(dot) com. Thanks and good luck!

------
committee
Positions available in: San Francisco, CA; Palo Alto, CA; New York, NY;
London, UK; Chicago, IL

<http://www.optimalsocial.com/>

Vision - Optimal, Inc. provides unparalleled audience data to help marketers
manage and optimize their social advertising campaigns, all in real-time.
Optimal was named the 9th fastest-growing, privately-held company in the San
Francisco Bay Area in 2011 by the San Francisco Business Times and PwC. We are
a Facebook Preferred Marketing Developer and are working closely with other
major social networks, but our vision is a more general one – to be the
numerati behind what it means to engage in a world where people are
voluntarily social and highly mobile.

Culture - We are growing very rapidly and occupy a unique position in the
social advertising ecosystem. Optimal is seeking top-caliber, motivated
individuals who view optimality as a way of being, whose curiosity embraces
both theory and practicality, and who are enthusiastic about applying their
talent to the future of social media: open graphs, real-time, big data, and
word-of-mouth at scale. Our culture is built around an intelligent and
professional look at the wider world of online and social media, but we are
also a group that doesn’t take ourselves too seriously. If you want to work
with smart people and change social marketing forever, come and join us!

We're currently seeking candidates for these positions (H1B welcome): Java
Engineer and Cloud Ops Engineer.

We're also hiring for non-technical roles within Operations and Sales (i.e.
Account Managers, Analysts, Social Media Analyst Interns, and Business
Development Directors).

Check it out and apply here! - <http://www.optimalsocial.com/careers/>

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out directly to me: derek AT
optimalsocial dot com.

------
mrduncan
Yammer - San Francisco, London

At Yammer, our mission is to change the way people work, and that mission
starts with us. We use our own product every day to promote and encourage our
culture of openness and transparency. Yammer provides each user with a voice,
empowering individuals to share ideas, ask questions, and voice concerns.
We're passionate about building a great product that people love to use, and
we're looking for similarly product-minded engineers to join us.

We work with all kinds of languages (Java, Ruby, Javascript, to name a few)
and technologies (anything from Postgres, Riak, and Berkley DB to Rails,
Dropwizard, and Backbone). We're also never afraid to try new things but not
just for the sake of trying new things.

We've got all the standard perks: free food, free booze, lots of dogs, and
amazing benefits.

Check our our blog or shoot me an email (mduncan@yammer-inc.com) - I'd love to
talk.

<http://eng.yammer.com/blog/>

------
mpdaugherty
AngelList - San Francisco, CA

We are a small team making a big impact. Naval and Nivi (and really, everyone
on the team) have been involved with multiple startups and want to create a
community where we can set founders and investors up for success. We’re
looking for like-minded, full-stack engineers and designers to join our team.

To learn how we work, read up on our blog here:
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/1-man-startups>

A few other words we live by:

• Ask forgiveness, not permission

• You break it, you bought it

• S/he who codes, rules

• Low inventory

• Be real

• Sweat the details and corner cases

• You must code

• Do what you think is right (and be right)

Fun interview questions are here <https://angel.co/help/interview>. And Yishan
has good ideas here <http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-
management.html>.

Apply via AngelList ;)

<https://angel.co/angellist/jobs>

------
imcqueen
Synapse Group Inc. We're a part of Time Warner and based in Stamford, CT.

<http://www.synapsegroupinc.com>

We're looking for a blend of web development and marketing skills to help grow
their online marketing operations group. It's a good role for anyone with an
interest in maximizing business performance through a scientific “build and
measure” approach.

Here are the details from the careers site. Feel free to reach out to me
directly if anyone is interested:

-Iain (imcqueen at synapsemail dot com)

\--Begin Corporate Description--

As a member of the web production team you will:

\- Build (A/B and multivariate) marketing tests using HTML, JavaScript and CSS

\- Analyze test results using industry leading tools like Omniture Site
Catalyst and SiteSpect

\- Distribute performance results to the proper clients and stakeholders

\- Mobilize testing wins into scalable solutions that can be leveraged across
all areas of business

\- Collaborate with the Synapse online marketing team to brainstorm new
testing opportunities

\- Research and prototype new ideas by building proof-of-concept applications

\- Oversee a portfolio of active promotions

Job Requirements:

\- Bachelor’s degree

\- Proficient in front-end technologies including HTML and CSS

\- Expert level competency in JavaScript

\- Strong verbal and written communication

Things that will make you stand out:

\- You've contributed to an open source project

\- You have an entrepreneurial spirit – tell us about your side project

\- You have mobile development experience (iOS, Android or mobile web)

------
mattt416
WFH.io (<http://www.wfh.io>)

A simple site listing remote development, operations, and support job openings
with links back to the employer's job posting.

Any feedback appreciated.

------
elbii
Elbii | Mountain View, CA | full-time | 50% local / remote

Call us at (650) 735-2448 or email jobs@elbii.com

Elbii is a tiny, garage-based web consulting shop located in the heart of
Mountain View. We're a friendly bunch who enjoy debating things such as
ancient aliens, psychadelics, and Burning Man builds at least as much as
scalable web architecture and privacy theory.

Looking for web engineers and designers of all disciplines with a preference
toward those who wield master knowledge of Rails, Backbone.js, Node, and/or
HTML5/CSS3.

We're a young, energetic team of analytically-minded folks obsessed with
focused, creative productivity. We offer competitive pay and a workspace
stipend to spend however you like. You'll get to pick which projects to work
on and enjoy a flat hierarchical structure that promotes individualism over
corporate homogeneity.

A few more details can be found on our jobs page: <http://elbii.com/jobs.html>

------
brianr
Rollbar (<https://rollbar.com>) - San Francisco (SOMA)

We're hiring a back-end engineer to be employee #2. You'll own the
reliability, performance, and scalability of our systems, spending about half
your time on infrastructure automation/maintenance and the other half building
and improving back-end systems.

Our tech stack currently includes Python, Node.js, MySQL, Redis, Memcache, and
Beanstalkd; plus Nagios for monitoring and Fabric for automation.

One key challenge we're having is ensuring uptime in the face of datacenter-
level issues (we've had some) -- our customers rely on us to tell them when
they're having problems, so we really need to be rock solid, at least on our
API and data processing tiers. So far we're in 6 datacenters with DNS failover
and a few other techniques, but there's much much more to do.

If this sounds interesting, email brian@rollbar.com and let's find a time to
talk or meet up.

------
Stately
Images&CO in London, UK

Web developer

Role and requirements

4-5 years experience as web developer.

Understand and implement front end templates from layered PSDs.

Translate wireframes, comps, and functional requirements into functional
HTML/CSS/JavaScript.

Develop responsive ecommerce and CMS websites, applications and standalone
mobile sites across current and emerging devices and mobile operating systems,
using and/or combining frameworks and custom code.

Good PHP and SQL skills and experience.

Apply emerging technologies such as HTML5, CSS3, Canvas 2d API, Geolocation
and WebGL.

Review standards and frameworks for effective integration. Work as part of a
team, communicate, report and deliver to plan.

Desired

Drupal and Magento experience ideal.

Objective-C and OpenCart a plus.

Good knowledge of hand-coded (X)HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, JSON.

Knowledge of JavaScript/UI libraries and how to implement in AJAX solutions.

Experience working with CMS and ability to write cross browser compatible
code.

Understanding and experience of SEO and accessibility in web development.

Understanding of web standards and experience of implementation.

Writing function and high level scope.

Git version control.

Apache/IIS and hosting setup.

mail@images.co.uk

------
morkva
Xsolla (<http://xsolla.com/>)

We are looking for Web Application Developers with experience in Web,
including HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, Bootstrap.

Requirements: \- Excellent verbal and written communication skills \- Full
SDLC development from scratch including analysis, design, development,
implementation \- Developing web applications using PHP5, object-oriented
programming, etc. \- Does backend database development using SQL \- Should be
able to troubleshoot and self manage code \- Ability to cleanly separate HTML,
CSS, JavaScript and backend code \- Ability to make designs cross-browser
compatible using standards compliant markup \- Ability to translate designer
mockups into working code

We are located at Sherman Oaks Galleria, Sherman Oaks, California. Gym, movie
theater, restaurants - everything is a walking distance from the office.

If interested a.menshikov at xsolla.com

------
mknoke
Berlin, Germany

Looking for Product Managers with a tech background. Experience as a Product
Manager is a plus but more important is that you are passionate about
conceptualizing great products.

Our company is helping to monetize mobile&online games, we get a couple
million users per day (growing fast).

We have a friendly environment, flexible work hours, requirement to work on-
site but not all the time, very international team - only a minority of our
employees is German. Will help with relocation, German language course and
work permit as necessary, this has become very easy. More info here:
<http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers/jobs/>

Job description here: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/technical-
product-ma...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/technical-product-
manager-m-f/co_fPgQLur4yV7eJe4bk1X?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
brandnewlow
Perfect Audience (<http://perfectaudience.com>) - We help great companies
market smarter by using their data.

San Francisco. Full-time.

We're looking for full-stack developers. Perfect Audience is a self-service ad
platform that lets businesses get more sales and conversions by retargeting
lost visitors on Facebook. We're developing a real-time bidding platform that
companies outside the Fortune 500 can get value from without needing tons of
handholding.

What you will get to do:

* Architect, develop, and test key infrastructure

* Balance performance and design tradeoffs, without compromising quality

* Scale up webapps and services for rapid growth

We offer a generous salary and equity grant, free lunches, your choice of
snacks in the kitchen, and a desk in our sunny, beautiful office in downtown
San Francisco.

Office pic: <http://i.imgur.com/aL4Mc.jpg>

Want to know more? Write to jobs@perfectaudience.com

------
jjazwiecki
Want to work with Django, ElasticSearch, and EC2 at a profitable, growing
startup? We're looking for a web developer who will mostly work in Python and
wants to explore new tools around building a more service-oriented
architecture. There's a budget for picking out your own hardware & software
and benefits like profit sharing, health insurance, and a 401k with a match.
The office is near Washington Square and St. Marks Place in lower Manhattan
but occasionally working from home is an option.

I'd also love to find a hardass project manager who can say no without saying
no and tinker with the browser inspector & flat files with an end user to
figure out what they really want.

Required: experience with Django and DVCS

Bonus: you've done cool stuff scaling with AWS or you have experience with
Haystack & Elasticsearch

Absolutely no recruiters or solicitations from offshoring companies, please.

Email webdevjobs at backstage dot com.

------
auston
Miami, FL (full-time, intern - LOCAL ONLY)

1SaleADay - <http://1saleaday.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

1SaleADay is the place to shop for deep discounts every day. We curate
products for our customers in a few different categories & have been steadily
growing since inception.

\-------------------------------------------------------

1SaleADay is looking for a ruby on rails developer to join the web development
department. We are looking for a developer with significant know how,
curiosity & experimental experience to work on our customer facing website &
back office web applications. Your work will be used on multiple devices &
third party platforms.

As a developer we believe your most important trait should be the ability to
deal with ambiguity, followed by a militant discipline for thorough testing.
It's also very important that you have great communication skills because you
will be acting as your own product manager - requiring you to coordinate with
other departments within the organization.

If you believe that:

    
    
      * PHP is shallow and pendantic (this is a joke, we're all polyglots here)
      * Passable isn't the same as passing
      * That you can always be improving your body (of work)
      * Code clarity is more important than code brevity
    

and you have a proficiency in:

    
    
      * Ruby 1.8+
      * Rails 2.3+
      * Database architecture
      * SQL Queries
      * Gem architecture & development
      * GIT Version control
    

plus you have familiarity with:

    
    
      * MongoDB
      * Queue systems
      * Code refactoring & optimization
    

\-------------------------------------------------------

You should reach out to us: dev@1saleaday.com!

\-------------------------------------------------------

* BONUS SECTION *

\-------------------------------------------------------

If you have most or all of the above & experience in:

    
    
      * Deployment Architectures for Ruby on Rails
      * JavaScript
      * CSS 2 & 3
      * XHTML & HTML5
      * CSS Frameworks (LESS or SASS)
      * Using Templating Languages (HAML?)
      * Twitters Bootstrap Framework
    

\-------------------------------------------------------

Email us anytime: dev@1saleaday.com

------
danso
Skift.com - Data Developer; New York City, NY

We're looking for a developer who has a strong interest in data and news. Ruby
preferred, but we're flexible. Full job description here:

<http://skift.com/jobs/>

Skift is a travel news and intelligence company looking to provide services
and information to help the travel industry and professional travelers make
smart decisions about travel. We are building the travel industry’s best
competitive intelligence data platform that will provide insights and
intelligence on how travel brands are operating. Because the travel industry
encompasses nearly every area of endeavor, including business, government, and
leisure, the datasets will include everything from public financial reports to
airline arrival performance statistics to how companies use Twitter as a 24/7
instant customer-response service.

------
jdelic
DevOps oriented System Engineer - LaterPay, Munich, Germany (needs legal right
to work in the EU)

If you have experience with Puppet, Python, Git, Git Flow and PostgreSQL all
of which, together with Cassandra, Nginx, Django and Tornado are in active
production use in our colo facility in Munich, then we offer super-interesting
work, competitive salaries, full health care, 28 days of paid vacation and we
will do our best to help you move to Munich.

We are an international team from Portugal, Brazil, Germany, Australia and the
UK and develop next-generation micro-payment systems. Currently we can't offer
remote work in this ops position, because we still have physical servers in
Munich.

If you're interested send your CV, GitHub and/or ServerFault/StackOverflow
references to jobs@laterpay.net!

Also, if you're a student in the Munich area, who is interested in devops,
don't hesitate to talk to us, too!

------
United857
Amobee -- Silicon Valley -- H1B, Intern, Full-time

I'm the technical lead at Amobee on our PULSE 3D platform, looking to disrupt
the way we consume and create mobile advertising. We're looking for developers
on HTML5, WebGL, iOS, and Android to build the next generation of rich media
as well as touch-based content creation tools from the ground up.

We believe that ads should actually be fun; as fast, interactive and
personalized as the best games and apps. That's why we built the world's first
3D platform for display advertising. Our startup, AdJitsu, was acquired by
Amobee almost a year ago. Our team continues to operate like an autonomous
startup, with the added benefit of our parent company's resources.

Our PULSE 3D platform combines WebGL (or native OpenGL on iOS) with HTML5 to
create a designer-friendly environment for building interactive experiences
powered by programmable shaders. You can have a look at some of our ads here:
<http://amobee.com/3d>.

As a startup within a startup (we're a team of six people including three
engineers with a lot of autonomy), you'll have the chance to own and solve
problems such as:

* Build the next generation of realtime rendering and user interaction on mobile * Rethink content creation tools, from the ground up, for multi-touch interfaces * Design immersive, sensor-driven user experiences for clients * Analyze billions of data points from user interaction

We touch everything from SIMD assembly and fragment shaders, to Hadoop and
Pig, and almost everything in between. Objective C, C++, HTML 5, Javascript,
WebGL, Python, git and more are tools we use every day.

Our client include brands like BMW, Samsung, Autodesk, and Nokia. Our team
brings experience from Apple, Cooliris, Dreamworks, Microsoft, Namco Bandai,
NVIDIA, Ubisoft, and more. We're backed by the likes of Accel, Sequoia, and
Singapore Telecom.

If this whets your appetite, get in touch with me and let's talk!

------
wcfields
Outbox Technology is hiring (<http://www.outboxtechnology.com>). We provide
ticketing services for major arenas including the Staples Center in Los
Angeles, the O2 Arena in London, and the Bell Centre in Montreal.

Outbox offers the best ticket selling tool in the world. With signature
interactive seat maps, 3D customized venue plans, one page checkout and the
Linux Platform. Outbox engineers use state-of–the-art tools to develop the
best browser-based ticketing tools. Our Linux platform leverages the power of
the Python programming language to quickly develop new products and features.
Our Information technology team manages our hosted platform in two secure data
centers. This platform is built around powerful Linux and Windows servers
connected to fully-replicated SAN instances and Cisco networking devices.

We are hiring in Montreal, QC, Los Angeles, CA, and London, UK. I work in the
LA office and will be reviewing resumes for the Configuration Analyst (A L3-L4
Help Desk that requires knowledge of SQL and Python). Put that you found the
job on HN in your cover letter.

[http://www.outboxtechnology.com/career-
opportunities/montrea...](http://www.outboxtechnology.com/career-
opportunities/montreal/)

* Software Programmer (Linux)

* Application Support Analyst

* System Administrator

[http://www.outboxtechnology.com/career-opportunities/los-
ang...](http://www.outboxtechnology.com/career-opportunities/los-angeles/)

* Configuration Analyst

* IT Specialist

* Client Services Specialist

<http://www.outboxtechnology.com/career-opportunities/london/>

* Fulfilment Manager

* Client Support Specialist

* Configuration & Application Support Analyst

------
orangethirty
REMOTE - Must me Fluent in English. Must be an US resident.

Protocademy.com is growing. I need a hacker who enjoys teaching others how to
hack. Great hours, and benefits. Good pay. No shenanigans. Better yet,
Protocademy.com is profitable.

Here is what you need to know:

Various languages. How to work with frameworks. How to explain things. How to
work with source control (Git, etc) How to setup servers for deployment.

You need to be patient, and must enjoy helping others grow.

Protocademy.com has been operating in stealth mode for months. You have not
heard of it. In fact, the blog is not even finished. But it is quickly
growing. Gaining a good amount of _paying customers_ every day. It is on its
way to silently take over this market. Your paycheck will be safe. No weird
wait-30-days-until-cashing-it-in. I can also pay you through Paypal.

Just email me (in profile) with questions. I'll gladly talk to you about it.

------
mrbird
Suitable Technologies, makers of Beam remote presence robots --
<https://suitabletech.com> \-- Palo Alto or REMOTE (see description)

Suitable is looking for an experienced Python and Django engineer to help us
build the web infrastructure to support our devices around the world. This
position can be in Palo Alto or remote.

Suitable is also looking for a talented, motivated system and network
administrator to support our product and software development teams, implement
and maintain our production web-based environment, and maintain our internal
corporate network. This position must be local to Palo Alto.

More detailed descriptions are available on our site:
<https://www.suitabletech.com/company/>

Please apply through the site or by emailing: jobs (at) our domain.

~~~
zerr
For the C++ engineer position, is a part-time setup possible (say 25-30
hr/week) in case of REMOTE?

------
stephendaimler
NYC / New York City - full time

<http://www.priceline.com>

Priceline is looking for front-end devs. We're rethinking every aspect of the
Priceline web and mobile experience.

I just came from a startup and it's a great fit for me because I get many of
the things I like about being in an early-stage startup: ability to
experiment, learning by doing, casual/fun/collaborative environment (all
executive supported/encouraged). And then there are the added benefits of a
successful co: great compensation, plenty of resources, brand that will look
good on your resume, and lots of traffic to experiment with!

Please go here to learn more: <http://jobvite.com/m?3y2OPfwX>

I'm a PM but happy to answer questions or point you to a developer to chat. My
email is stephen dot daimler at priceline dot com.

------
londont
ZenPayroll

UX Designer, Full Time, San Francisco - funded $6.1M

<http://www.zenpayroll.com>

jobs at zenpayroll.com

\-----------

We're building the future of payroll. We launched in 2012
(<http://zenpayroll.com/press>) and raised $6.1M in our first round of
financing so we could focus on building a long term foundation for the
company. Our investors include the CEOs of Dropbox, Yelp, Yammer, Box, among
others, as well as Google Ventures and Salesforce (full list at
<http://zenpayroll.com/investors>). We currently have a product that our
customers love, and we're processing millions of dollars in payroll every
month. Our founders are second time entrepreneurs from Stanford who have had
two prior exits. We're hungry to build something truly great and we're in this
for the long haul.

At ZenPayroll, you will:

(1) Be an owner of what you build.

(2) Conceptualize, design, and build product experiences that make users
smile.

(3) Design a product that processes millions and millions of dollars in
payroll.

(4) Understand customer pain points, come up with solutions, and then
prototype, iterate, and launch frequently.

(5) Design and build landing pages, email campaigns, icons, infographics, and
application features.

If solving a real pain point for millions of people gets you excited, we'd
love to speak with you.

To apply, send a note to jobs [at] zenpayroll [dot] com and include your (1)
portfolio, LinkedIn, GitHub, resume, and/or any project/portfolio pages. (2) a
note on why you are interested in ZenPayroll, and (3) share with us something
you've done which you are most proud of and why.

This job is located in San Francisco, CA. You must be local or willing to
relocate (we'll cover the cost).

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Intrans

Ruby Engineers, Mobile Engineer, interns

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that by deploying the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping. Over $30 billion
dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US, without it, the
country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive market, it's hard
to believe that the entire industry today still runs on phones and fax
machines, but until now, it has. This means hundreds of millions of dollars
worth of freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry. We are changing that.

If you're ready to change the trucking industry, send your resume and GitHub
profile to jobs@intrans.com. We're also looking for summer interns
(engineering & sales).

~~~
geuis
This is a startup likely to be acquired sooner rather than later, if they do
it right. There is a huge amount of legacy leftover in this industry. An uncle
lives in Seattle doing COBOL on some very, very old systems related to
shipping and trucking.

------
mhowland
Virtual Fan Network (VFN) We’re launching sqor.com soon!

Dig sports? We’re an early stage Sports startup with incredible athlete
relationships; our goal is to totally change the way athletes engage with
their fans. Located in downtown SF, well funded, very well connected.

We’re looking help in three areas.

Back end

We use a python stack on top of Pyramid, that said we’re open to pretty much
any technology that can make our team more productive and our users more
engaged.

Front-End

We use backbone, jquery, SASS ya know the good stuff.

Product Management

Want to help define how athletes engage with their fans in the digital world,
awesome. We’re looking for an awesome product person to help craft the
experiences of both the fan and the athlete.

Check out what Brett Farve thinks here:

<http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130422-905715.html>

If you’re interested shoot me a note and your cv/resume/github profile:

matt@sqor.com

------
aaroneous
ShopPad (<http://www.theshoppad.com>) - Oakland, CA

In the past six months we have helped thousands of eCommerce sites deliver
tablet-optimized experiences that delight their shoppers. Now we are ready to
grow the team and make our first hire.

We are looking for a backend developer who loves Javascript, is familiar with
PHP and light linux system administration, has an eye for design, and is ready
for the awesome adventure that is early-stage startups.

We are two successful serial-entrepreneurs, and are well-funded with an
incredible team of seasoned advisors and investors. Our office is in the Jack
London Square neighborhood of Oakland (minutes from BART, ferry & 880
freeway). We offer unlimited vacation, remote work options, meaningful equity,
competitive salary and benefits.

founders@theshoppad.com

------
RebeccaStills
[HIRING] Mid-level & SR Software Engineers in VENICE BEACH.

Check us out: <http://tcrn.ch/11Jjz03> <http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ>

Do you want to love where you work and live? Interested in working with bright
and talented individuals who have a passion for solving difficult CS
problems...we want to speak to you! If you are a developer with a minimum of a
5 years experience or an engineering manager looking for a new challenge in an
exciting industry, please contact me.

We hire smart engineers! We work primarily in Python / ROR / Javascript and
are seeking engineers who like startup culture, owning a product, as well as,
mentoring and growing teams.

Office locations: Venice, CA Boston, MA

Industry focus: CMS Adtech YouTube platform Video distribution / monetization
Music Sports TV

------
pushpins
_Pushpins_ (<http://www.pushpinsapp.com>).

Don't you want to be a part of a company that accounted for a whopping 5% of
all e-commerce spending on Thanksgiving and drove over 3% of e-commerce during
through Cyber Monday?

At _Pushpins_ we are building a revolutionary digital advertisement platform
allowing users to save money on their retail purchases. We were recently
acquired by Performance Marketing Brands (parent of Ebates/Fatwallet) and will
be leading their mobile efforts going forward.

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Full-Stack Engineers
      - Mobile Engineers (iOS/Android)
      - UI/UX Designers
      - Product Managers
    

Our office is based in SOMA, blocks from CalTrain. We offer a generous salary,
equity, and benefits package.

Email us at jobs@pushpinsapp.com if you are interested.

------
otb
New York, NY - Full Time

Capture (<http://capture.com/jobs>) is looking for front-end, API and mobile
engineers.

Capture is re-imagining the relationships between real people, photos and
videos, and the media outlets who love to broadcast original stories.

Front-end

* EmberJS with Sass. CoffeeScript, too, if that's your cup of tea

* Enjoy clean and fluid UI implementation

API

* Rails with TDD and ElasticSearch

* Ops experience a plus

Mobile

* iOS or Android and a commitment to pixel-perfect polish

* Desire to learn Android if not active currently

We have a great office near Madison Square Park in the Flatiron. We offer a
great combination of flexible work hours, a great team, equity, salary and
health benefits. We also do weekly lunches and happy hours. Since the weather
has been nice, we've been hanging out in the park.

Reach out to me directly - owen AT capture.com - with the usual: links to
projects and/or your GitHub account.

looking forward to chatting.

-Owen, VP Eng. @ Capture

------
joelg87
Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>) - Anywhere in the world (we're a distributed
team of 11 people across the US, UK, Hong Kong and Sydney).

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have over 650,000
users and are on a $1.3m+ annual revenue run rate. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we are looking to pass a million users in
2013. We are expecting even faster growth in the coming months through our
mobile efforts.

We need help on 2 areas right now:

1\. Android:

    
    
        - Android is our second highest source of signups for Buffer, only
          trailing behind Web which was our original platform.
        - our users love the app, which has a 4.3 rating on Google Play.
        - the app has 100k+ total downloads and 3k daily active users.
        - we work with Google Play, Kindle and Blackberry stores.
    

2\. Full stack:

    
    
        - we get 1,500-2,000 signups per day on the web
        - we have 160,000 weekly active users for our Chrome extension
        - 4,500 API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Instapaper
        - we ship to production multiple times a day
        - we have a data-driven process, with Einstein, our custom
          built a/b testing framework
        - ideally, experience in: PHP (Codeigniter)/Python, MongoDB,
          Backbone.js Javascript, CSS, HTML
    
    

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on.

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

    
    
        - work closely myself on Product and Sunil on technical
          architecture
        - ship to thousands of users and iterate quickly
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers
          on issues and features
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great
          approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and
          support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup before (would
          be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are totally transparent. We raised $450k, we currently
          have 650k users and generate $110k/mo. Ask me anything else!
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we
          have a formula for the distribution.
        - we're all very focused on self improvement - we have daily
          standups where we discuss our current improvements. This
          could be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging,
          exercise, learning a language, etc.
        - culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/joelg2/buffer-culture-01-16707113
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.

Equity: 0.5-1%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send a note to Sunil (our CTO) about yourself,
why you’re interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile,
Android Apps, projects and background): thenexthacker@bufferapp.com

\- Joel (Founder/CEO)

~~~
epicureanideal
What does living cost have to do with the value a developer produces? It
doesn't make much sense to me why a developer in a low cost of living area is
worth less in terms of what features they develop for the company. I say this
as someone who lives in a high cost of living area, so I'd be at the higher
end of your scale and this is not a self serving comment.

~~~
icodestuff
If the best developer for the job happens to be in Manhattan or SF, s/he won't
take a job paying Detroit or Wichita salaries.

~~~
epicureanideal
Right, but if they don't produce more than the "normal Wichita salary" then
you probably shouldn't hire them. If they produce enough value to be worth
$150,000 per year let's say, then you pay them that. If they don't, you
shouldn't pay them that much whether they live in SF or Detroit.

If they do produce enough to be worth $150,000, why pay them less just because
they live in Wichita? Supply and demand, sure, but it just seems odd to me to
explicitly say that you're paying less if someone lives outside of a major
metropolitan area. I prefer to be (or think that I am) paid based on the value
I produce (value pricing) rather than what it costs to keep a roof over my
head (cost pricing). Whether or not this is the case also influences my
understanding of how a company thinks about me.

------
saetaes
San Mateo, CA - Media Service Performance Engineering

Akamai (<http://www.akamai.com>) has a number of open positions around the
globe, but we're specifically looking for talented engineers to join our Media
Service Performance team. A brief description is below, but I've worked in the
Service Performance group for a number of years and can try to answer any
questions you may have about what we do. Reach out to me via my personal email
address in my HN profile.

Overview: Media Performance is the Akamai group with end-to-end responsibility
for ensuring that our Media services are performing well. A well-performing
service, in addition to being fast and available, also needs to be robust and
well-operated. Media Performance team members need to have very strong
communication skills to enable them to work across all areas of the company
(especially engineering, operations, networking, and technical services).

Responsibilities: * Collect and analyze data from a network serving 10s of
millions of hits per second to discern trends and anomalies. * Work in a
distributed network / content delivery environment on Linux and Windows,
applying advanced skills in network diagnostics and debugging tools, and the
related network protocols and implementations, routing protocols, and
application level protocols to measure, analyze, characterize and improve
performance, robustness, availability and scalability of large distributed
content delivery systems. * Identify and implement new approaches to improving
performance and reliability, including scoping, designing, and implementing
software features for new and existing software systems, from kernel changes
to distributed server applications. * Prototype substantial system
modifications to serve as proofs of concept for large system development
initiatives. * Work in and with teams across all technical areas in the
Company including engineering, customer care and professional services to
enable innovative new solutions in both live and test network for complex
issues that span multiple technologies and services often to meet specific
customer needs.

------
michool
London, UK — Python / JavaScript — Full time

Crowdscores is hiring Python and JavaScript engineers to join our small,
London-based team.

Our mission is to provide the fastest real-time sports data through web and
mobile apps. Our product centres around crowdsourcing and aggregation and the
social side of football fandom.

We are looking for smart, self-motivated people interested in helping develop
our growing product and influence our technical direction within our still
young company.

We are looking for:

\+ Front-end engineers (Javascript + HTML5 + CSS) to push forward our rich
client web app development.

\+ Python developers to join our exceptional backend team working with big-
data, real-time processing and API development.

More info here: <https://crowdscores.co.uk/jobs/>

Contact us at jobs@crowdscores.co.uk if you’re interested!

------
jaymod
Epoxy (<http://epoxy.tv>) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full time ideal, intern,
remote and h1b considered)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer: Rails, Node.js and more

Dev Ops contractor

<http://epoxy.tv/jobs>

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel, Google/YouTube and Team Downey.

There are a number of senior engineering positions we'd like to hire for
specifically, but we're absolutely interested in hiring smart people who don't
exactly fit any of those particular positions. In general, we look for:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, a related degree from a top-tier program or the equivalent experience and mastery in industry

* Substantial real-world engineering experience with products shipped

* Strong, well articulated opinions on product design and engineering issues along with genuine flexibility and enthusiasm for approaches other than your own

* Preference for fast-moving markets, products, teams and the sometimes-ambiguous and fickle nature of early-stage startups

* High personal value on culture and culture fit in a job

* Deep sense of personal product ownership and long-term interest in developing technical and soft skills

We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby on Rails, node.js,
Backbone.js, MongoDB, and friends. Sound like something for you? Check out
more complete descriptions at <http://epoxy.tv/jobs> or drop us a line at
jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
thinker
Mountain View, CA. Full time.

DNAnexus - <https://dnanexus.com/careers>

DNAnexus aims to become the data platform of the genome era.

We are funded by top investors TPG Biotech, Google Ventures and First Round
Capital. We have a small team of ~25 people working on challenging problems in
cloud infrastructure, security, genomics, interactive visualizations and more.

Experience with DNA isn’t necessary, but really strong software engineering
aptitude is. We are looking for talented people to fill these roles:

\- Vice President of Engineering \- Software Engineer in Test

\- Systems Engineer

\- Front-end Engineer

\- Bioinformatician

Here's an article that would help give an idea of the kind of work we do:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/02/genetic-data-
gl...](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/02/genetic-data-glut/)

------
thijser
Utrecht, The Netherlands - Java/Android Software Engineer

<http://www.apptornado.com/jobs>

We build the AppBrain app discovery platform, the AppLift app promotion
network and a bunch of fun Android apps that have been downloaded tens of
millions of times.

------
MattGrommes
Shopzilla - LA or San Diego

We're looking for Java engineers, front end developers, and QA people.
Shopzilla is both a fun place to work and a chance to work on large scale
systems with super smart people. We do tons of different things on lots of
teams so it's not all just making websites.

We have great benefits, fun times _, free food, a game room in the LA office
(near Santa Monica) and an ocean view in the San Diego (downtown La Jolla)
office.

Check out [http://about.shopzilla.com/our-careers/careers-us/zillans-
wa...](http://about.shopzilla.com/our-careers/careers-us/zillans-wanted) for
more info or email me at mgrommes @ shopzilla if you want to hear more.

_ parties, rock-paper-scissors tournaments, catered milkshake get-togethers,
team bowling outings, more parties, etc.

------
smartt
Kirkus Reviews (<https://www.kirkusreviews.com/>) - Austin, TX

I'm hiring for a DevOps/Backend Support/Developer role at Kirkus. This person
would take over day-to-day operations of the infrastructure (ie., monitoring,
scaling, backups, security, etc.), help improve our internal tools/reporting,
and lend a hand wherever needed. We're a (very) small team, so you'd need to
be comfortable taking on a range of tasks and being mostly self-led; and
you'll have a better chance of fitting-in if you're interested in books,
reading, literacy, etc.

We're using: AWS (EC2/S3/RDS/ELB/CDN/etc.), Ubuntu, Nginx, Django/Python,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Graphite, Fabric, etc.

Ping me (I'm sure you can find me) or careers@kirkus.com if interested.

------
davidkopf101
Remind101

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

With millions of users in over 10,000 schools, Remind101 is using accessible
communication technology to connect teachers with students in real time and
keep parents involved. We’re one of the fastest growing, venture-backed
startups in education and are preparing to expand outside the US and Canada.

Backed by published research and user testimony, our product improves grades,
keeps students engaged and most importantly, solves a real problem for
teachers, which at the end of the day is the true enabler.

# WE ARE LOOKING FOR

    
    
      Ruby on Rails Generalist | http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/504
    
      iOS Engineer             | http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/508
    
    

# If you're interested in the position, please email David@remind101.com or
apply using the links above

------
eliekh
Woopra (<http://www.woopra.com/>) - Leading customer analytics company. We
just moved to a new bigger space in the heart of SoMa SF (1 block away from
the caltrain station). We're looking to fill 2 positions:

 _Frontend Engineer_

Requirements:

    
    
      - Strong knowledge of HTML, CSS (SASS), JavaScript (not just jQuery)
      - Good sense of design/UI
      - Experience with building web applications - not just simple DOM manipulations
      - Experience in design patterns and OOP inheritance
      - Knowledge of version control (git)
    

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Develop and maintain the client side application
      - Improve the client side architecture
      - Help establish and adhere to coding standards
      - Investigate and optimize client side performance issues
    

Pluses:

    
    
      - Front-end testing experience (mocha, jasmine, selenium, etc)
      - Side projects
      - Experience with MVC JS frameworks (Backbone, Angular, Ember, etc)
    

_Sysop Engineer_

Requirements:

    
    
      - Experience in high availability, high performance and high scalability
      - Experience in distributed systems ( databases, parallel processing)
      - Fluent in Linux systems (Red Hat flavors is a plus)
      - Deep knowledge of internet protocols layers and standards (TCP/UDP, HTTP) 
      - Experience in Java
      - Experience in Chef or Puppet.
    

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Own monitoring & alert configuration to detect, triage and resolve issues quickly
      - Take charge of outages, lead calls until they are resolved, and make sure the root cause has been found and fixed
      - Perform data analysis to detect trends in usage, errors, etc. and triage production issues appropriately
      - Setup automated deployment with versioning
      - Manage AWS services
      - Manage colocated infrastructure
      - Assist in integrations with 3rd-party providers
    

To apply, visit <http://www.woopra.com/careers/> or email us at
careers@woopra.com.

------
shadchnev
Makers Academy (<http://www.makersacademy.com/>) – London, UK.

Makers Academy is a highly-selective, 10 week full-time program that teaches
web development. Our applicants are usually entrepreneurs who want to be their
own tech-cofounder, people looking to change careers, freelancers looking to
diversify their skill-set or people that are simply passionate about learning
to code. We have a new cohort starting each month.

We're looking for full-stack Ruby developers to become instructors for future
classes (contract, may lead to permanent). You'll be pairing with students,
conducting workshops, demonstrating how to use a storyboard and merge code
changes.

If this sounds like fun, drop me a line at evgeny@makersacademy.com.

------
sameersegal
Artoo - Bangalore, India www.artoo.in

Position: Hackers for Impact (<http://sameersegal.github.io/posts/Dark-
Knights/>)

Techstack: Emberjs + D3 + Socket.io, Android , CouchDB, AWS + Chef

Artoo develops intuitive technology to serve people who live on less than $2 a
day. We work across rural primary healthcare, financial services and
distribution.

If you like rolling up your sleeves and getting your hands dirty, then this is
THE opportunity. You will spend time not only developing the platform and
apps, but will also spend an equal amount of time in the field -- working with
users: designing around their literacy challenges!

You will get to see your impact and how you are dramatically improving quality
of lives.

Please drop me a line at sameer[at]artoo[dot]in

Cheers

------
abstractwater
Goodreads (<http://www.goodreads.com/jobs>), San Francisco, Full-time

We're hiring engineers. If you want to do Rails, iOS, Android development and
revolutionize the book-reading world, apply at the link above or send an email
to jobs@goodreads.com for questions.

    
    
      - work with other book nerds 
      - small team of engineers (15 rails, 1 iOS, 1 Android)
      - agile development in 2 weeks sprints
      - your work will have high visibility
      - work on performance, growth, scalability problems
      - competitive salary and benefits
      - enjoy tech talks by your peers, as well as catered lunches and monthly book perks
      - if you are a reader and book lover, that's a big plus!

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, San Francisco Bay Area (Palo Alto)

We're developing and supporting the open source and document style database:
MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M, including strategic investment from
Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in size while revenue grew 4x. We're
solving huge data problems for companies like Disney, eBay, Craigslist,
foursquare, and over 500 others…recently closing out additional very BIG name
companies.

...with that said... looks like a very bright future for us... Feel free to
reach out to me if there is any interest working here.

...still reading?... We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds
Feel free to reach out to me at jason.chen@10gen.com so we can setup an
informal chat.

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - <http://ifttt.com/jobs> \- San Francisco, CA

IFTTT is looking for experienced engineers to help build the next generation
of its platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core
architecture of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll
get to work on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven
group of developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team
culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
60 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

We recently secured a new round of funding, and we work hard to do right by
our employees. New hires at IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full
benefits, sane work schedules, and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than
that, we offer interesting, deep projects and an amazing team experience. We
operate on the philosophy that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and
to this end we’ve assembled a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded,
talented people who happen to be great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the
next one.

------
bretthellman
Hall.com Location: Mountain View CA

Hall is the next big enterprise communications company. We're looking for
people who care deeply about real-time communication and building products
that delight our customers.

Open Positions

* Android Engineer: <https://hall.com/jobs/mobile_engineer>

* iOS Engineer: <https://hall.com/jobs/mobile_engineer>

* Software Engineer, Generalist: <https://hall.com/jobs/software_engineer_generalist>

* Lead Designer: <https://hall.com/jobs/lead_designer>

Lets Chat! Email me directly at brett @ hall-inc.com

------
mteper
Elanex (<http://www.elanex.com>) -- Team lead / full stack .NET engineer

Elanex provides high quality translation services for individuals and
organizations of all sizes, worldwide. We are a distributed organization and
welcome contributors world over.

Join Elanex and help us advance our powerful platform that spans big data
management and search, workflows, scheduling, linguistic tools, crowdsourcing,
process automation, and much more. We offer a challenging and fast moving work
environment, competitive compensation, unequal flexibility, and great
opportunities for learning and advancement.

This position is not yet posted. Ping me on Skype, MichaelTeper, if
interested.

-Michael Teper CTO

------
nathanh
New York, NY (full-time)

Kinsa - We're on a mission to track and stop the spread of disease.
<http://kinsahealth.com>

Did you ever wish you could save lives by doing what you do best? At Kinsa,
you can. We’re looking for help transforming how people care for themselves
and their families.

In the short term, we're looking for a:

    
    
        - Lead Mobile Engineer
        - Lead Electrical & Hardware Engineer
        - Generalist Software Engineer
        - Visualization Engineer
        - Product Manager
    

Please contact nathan@kinsahealth.com if you're interested and check out
<http://kinsahealth.com> for a bit more background.

------
davefp
Shopify - Ottawa, Toronto and Montreal

<http://shopify.com/careers>

Shopify is looking to grow the team responsible for building the future of
Shopify. We’re in search of back-end developers with a passion for solving
hard problems with performant code. If you are interested in creating great
products, building new features and improving the existing Shopify features,
then please apply!

Developing Shopify

Shopify is the longest continuously developed Rails app on the planet and we
care a great deal about code quality. Shopify, in contrast to most other rails
shops, always runs on the latest rails version. Many core rails features have
been developed within Shopify and have later been added to the Rails
framework. We often go back and improve core parts of the Shopify codebase to
make it better or more lean. We can do this because we have a positively
massive unit test coverage which will immediately sound the alarm when
something goes wrong.

We ship on quality instead of on time. When a feature is ready we deploy it
immediately to everyone or use an internal system to roll it out to a certain
percentage of customers. Various teams deploy new code many times throughout
the day.

Shopify's production scale is massive. We host tens of thousands of online
stores and regularly see hundreds of millions of requests a day. When you push
out new code tons of people will see what you made within seconds. Operating
on this level is hard but incredibly rewarding.

Responsibilities:

* Write back-end code in Ruby and Go.

* Work with a world class design and product team.

* Providing beautiful and fast code that improves the code-base of our products in meaningful ways.

* Use TDD to write rock-solid code, utilizing our huge test suite to make changes with confidence.

* Rapidly fix bugs or take your time to solve hard problems well.

* Deploy code to hundreds of servers and tens of thousands of customers in your first week.

* Never stop learning. Shopify is an environment of constant personal growth.

Qualifications and Desired Skills:

* Know Rails or be ready to learn it quickly.

* Proficiency with UNIX commands.

* Knowledge of relational databases and SQL, we use MySQL.

* Strong commitment to quality.

* Experience building and scaling user-focused web application.

* Being awesome and having a love for Shopify - Major Plus!

~~~
tdz
Hey! Is Shopify still taking interns in Toronto??

~~~
blivingston
Since Shopify is filled for the summer - we're a recently funded start-up in
Toronto in the Financial Tech space looking for an intern - small team and
great experience - if you want to grab a coffee and chat, email me: blair (at)
quantify-labs.com

~~~
davefp
You should probably get your site working before soliciting interns ;)

~~~
mtpettyp
Super stealth mode :)

------
andrewljohnson
TrailBehind - Berkeley - California. Software Developer

We make the best outdoor GPS app - Gaia GPS, and other software for the
network's fringe. We are a mostly boot-strapped, profitable team of 4, looking
for the perfect 5th. People on our team has worked for Google, thru-hiked the
Pacific Crest Trail, and won high-profile card tournaments. We also have a
50/50 male/female ratio.

We'll pay you a good salary, along with stock, health insurance, profit-
sharing, flexible hours, and other perks. Our office is a sunny, breezy, and
just where you might like to spend a Berkeley summer.

Visit www.gaiagps.com, and send us an email at jobs@gaiagps.com. You can also
try and find me at the next Geo-Meetup in SF.

------
brnstz
The New York Times / NYTimes.com - New York, NY (NYC)

We are hiring a number of positions, including frontend, backend and mobile
engineers. There are also some management positions. Android, iOS, Java, PHP,
Python, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Node.js, Ruby, and much more. We are big
users of AWS, but also have our own internal system infrastructure with
multiple data centers.

See all open positions here: <http://bit.ly/150GI1y>

You'll be working with tons of data, and building software for extremely
passionate customers.

My email is in my profile. Please include specifically which position you'd
like to apply for, and I will forward your resume to the right person.

------
Jamiecon
Nottingham, United Kingdom - full time, on site

See Tickets (<http://www.seetickets.com>) are a stable, profitable and
technology focused online ticket retailer covering the entire live events
market in the UK and select events across Europe.

We work primarily in .NET and are seeking web developers with experience in
this area. If you have an interest in Postgres and devops we'd also love to
talk to you.

See our Stackoverflow ad and apply here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/jobs/33038/web-
developer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/jobs/33038/web-developers-
come-help-us-fill-some-stadiums-see-tickets)

------
oregontrail256
Upstart is hiring! (Palo Alto, CA)

We're an investment and mentorship platform that lets individuals sell equity
in the future income. Our goal is to help fresh college grads invest in their
future self. We just raised our Series A from Founders Fund, Khosla Ventures,
Eric Schmidt, First Round Capital, and a few others.

You: you're a mission-driven web or mobile developer. You're happy to work in
Ruby on Rails and Angular, and if you haven't used those before you're willing
to learn. (We care more about your potential than your experience.)

Join us if you want to pioneer the development of human capital as an asset
class and help people fulfill their potential!

www.upstart.com | join+hackernews@upstart.com

------
hardscore
Berlin, Full-time Unity Mobile Game Developer, Good chunk of equity (Late Co-
Founder) 7-10% Equity, Salary to cover living expenses, we help with
relocation

Join our team of 4 game enthusiast (2 artists, 1 dev, 1 biz) \- We are on a
mission to redefine strategy gaming for smartphones (no more please wait 32
hours to build a goddamn house) \- Founded Autumn 2012 \- Angel Funded

Requirements: Burning passion to build (strategy) games for gamers (not 35
year old moms) Experience in developing kickass games with unity

Please send me an email: felix@hardscoregames.com

Felix Founder

5 Reasons to move to Berlin (thanks Node.js - great summary) 1\. Lowest
livings costs with highest standard of living. Stay in gorgeous, perfectly
renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high ceilings,
right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any other
capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking fun
+ we have Car2Go and Drive-Now (these are world's best smartphone-supported
car sharing systems with brand new cars at every corner, cheaper than owning a
car or riding a cab). In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care
system including health, unemployment and pension (when working as an
employee). 2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast
number of new software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are
moving to Berlin, every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird, Mozilla
and many more). 3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and
international—no need to learn German, everyone speaks English! Making new
friends is a matter of days. Visit tons of networking and startup events,
every week. 4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work
from day one. 5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every
day (plus ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling,
naughty, and original clubs on the face of the Earth. Berlin is calling and
getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are passionate about building great
software, we’d love to talk with you. If you don't live in Berlin yet, we
could help to fix that.

------
sparkman55
Solum (<http://solum.ag>) is a Precision Agriculture startup helping make the
business of farming more efficient. We're hiring Data Engineers, Software and
Web Developers, QA Engineers, and Designers.

We are processing geospatial data on a Django / Postgres / Linux stack, with
sophisticated interactive interfaces for the (surprisingly tech-savvy!)
agriculture industry, mostly in the Midwestern United States. We also have
custom robots in a highly-automated soil processing laboratory.

We're hiring in Ames, Iowa as well as San Francisco, California. We already
have developers in both locations.

Interested? Send an email to jobs@solumtech.com

------
rada
Minneapolis: Senior Web/Mobile Engineer/Developer. Full-time, local only, no
sponsorship.

Looking for one good developer to join our team. Great environment (think
start-up within a large stable company), truly great small team and
outstanding life-work balance/schedule (no overtime, summer hours, etc).

Our stack is: C#, PHP, MySQL, Javascript (plain/JQuery/JQuery Mobile), HTML5,
iOS, Android, Selenium. Any combination of those skills is fine.

Full time onsite Minneapolis (Eden Prairie) only, no sponsorship.

Email me at <http://i.imgur.com/jg46D.png>. I am happy to answer any fellow
developers' questions but please, no recruiters. Thanks!

------
10char
Propeller (<http://usepropeller.com/>) - San Francisco, CA. Full time or
interns.

We're building the next generation of native mobile app creation. We dabble in
iOS (RubyMotion/Objective-C), Android (Java), JavaScript (Backbone), and
Rails, and are solving Really Tough problems across the board.

We also do tons of open source work (<https://github.com/usepropeller>), and
we're anxious to share even more of the tech we build with the community.

If what we're up to sounds interesting and you want to know more, shoot me a
message at clay at usepropeller.com

------
NSAID
Holland Bulb Farms - Milwaukee, WI

We're looking for an entry level ASP.NET (C#) web developer to assist current
developers with maintaining our group of e-commerce sites. Knowing C# is
ideal, but we're willing to teach you.

Other projects on our to-do list include things such as increasing integration
between our warehouse and sales systems, very basic maintenance of our iPhone
app, building data feeds for shopping comparison sites, and working with drop-
ship suppliers to automate order placement.

Apply on LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5558451](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5558451)

------
nsfyn55
ClearSwitch - Philadelphia, PA

<http://clear-switch.com>

We are a newly minted startup in Center City, Philadelphia. Our goal is to
help consumers make better decisions about where their energy comes from. We
have an excellent, seasoned leadership team and we are hiring developers.

A few details:

\- Our code base is tiny. Lots of room to make a big impact

\- Our stack is Backbone, Python/Flask, MySQL deployed on Ubuntu(AWS).

\- Our need is a few passionate terminal ninjas who want to work in a lean
software outfit in the city.

If that sounds like your bag we can offer competitive salary and benefits plus
we just moved into a great spot in the heart of Old City.

contact: careers@clear-switch.com

------
mikeklaas
Zite (<http://zite.com>) is a company with machine learning and data at its
core: our goal is to use deep personalization technology to give people news
they wouldn't be able to find any other way. We're looking for engineers eager
to dig into big data, both on the scalability front and on relevance. We think
that personalization technology should be used for more than optimizing your
google queries—it should instead be at the core of a product (think Pandora).

    
    
      Web, backend, machine learning, mobile dev - SF 
    
      More info here: http://zite.com/jobs

------
kiyoto
Treasure Data (<http://www.treasure-data.com>) - Silicon Valley (Mountain
View).

We are building a Hadoop-powered, end-to-end (from data collection to
analytics) data infrastructure service. ~15 people. A lot of work ahead, but
much less risk than many companies in a similar stage (we have meaningful
revenue).

We are looking for a number of positions, both FULL-TIME and INTERN. See
<http://www.treasure-data.com/careers/> for all open positions.

Feel free to email us at careers@treasure-data.com if you have any question.

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany: Adspert (<http://www.adspert.net>)

Software Developer Python / Javascript

We're always looking for talented software engineers who join us to develop
our backend/data heavy SaaS in the marketing/adwords area.

We're a small team (~8 devs) working mostly with Python and big Postgresql
deployments, as well as quite a significant amount of javascript in the
frontend.

We offer a friendly atmosphere, competitive pay, competent co-workers, no
overtime, in the center of Berlin!

We'd love to hear from you!

<http://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/>

(no remote workers, sorry)

------
glaugh
Statwing

Front End Engineer

Radically improving the UI for data analysis is the core challenge of our
company. As our first hire and only front-end specialist, you'll drive the
function and feel of our UI, creating entirely new ways of interacting with
data. You’ll meet weekly with the designer of the TiVo UI (an advisor of ours)
to sketch out solutions to extremely challenging usability problems, which
you'll then implement. You'll code in HTML, CSS/LESS, Ruby, and Coffeescript,
using Bootstrap, Backbone, Underscore, jQuery, and d3. And as the first hire,
you’ll earn significant equity and help shape our culture.

The ideal candidate:

. Excited about taking responsibility and ownership over big pieces of the
product

. Comfortable with UI and UX challenges. Graphic design skills are a bonus (we
currently have none)

. Interested in data analysis

. An extremely talented programmer, skilled with front end tools like HTML,
CSS, and Javascript/Coffeescript

. Familiarity with the other tools listed above is a bonus

. Deeply concerned with system reliability, code quality, and front end
architecture

. Open to asking for help, taking feedback, collaborating, and generally being
a team player

. Humor. Has a sense of it.

Back End Engineer

Statwing's users demand larger data, more complex analyses, and faster
interaction. We'll need to optimize regression, graph, and dozens of other
statistical algorithms to efficiently handle wildly diverse datasets. Those
analyses will sit on a robust data-handling system that finishes analyses
before our users even know they need them. And Statwing's deep interaction and
data exploration needs to feel like it's happening locally even when it's not.

The ideal candidate:

. Excited about taking responsibility and ownership over big pieces of the
product

. Comfortable with efficiently handling and processing relatively large
amounts of data.

. Interested in data analysis.

. Very comfortable with Python. Some experience with Clojure is a bonus.

. An extremely talented programmer, skilled in dealing with performance
tradeoffs and bottlenecks.

. Deeply concerned with system reliability, code quality, and back end
architecture.

. Open to asking for help, taking feedback, collaborating, and generally being
a team player.

. Humor. Has a sense of it

------
kevinprince
Senior Developer needed for the Lab by O2

We currently have a vacancy for a senior developer in the Lab an innovation
team inside O2 on the UK's leading mobile networks. Ideally you are
experienced with Ruby inc Rails and Sinatra it helps if you have a passion for
mobile and a desire to build new things.

Our team of 16 is based in Slough, we get to build prototypes and beta on the
O2 network and even have our own dedicated test GSM network. We also
occasionally through massive developer events like HACKED at the O2 in London.

If your interested please get in touch kevin.prince@o2.com.

------
jreposa
AD60 - Brooklyn, NY (<http://www.ad60.com/jobs/>)

We build mobile apps for iOS, Android, and Windows Phone 8. We need mobile
developers and web developers.

Most recently we've built apps for Songza
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/songza/id453111583?ls=1&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/songza/id453111583?ls=1&mt=8))
and YouSendIt (<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yousendit/id442140135?mt=8>)

------
searchergss
Analytics Media Group - New York City, New York

<http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/>

\------------------------------------

Part tech start-up, part media analytics firm we are a team of former Obama
campaign staffers bringing innovation from the campaign trail to businesses.
We are well-funded, have clients, and are growing!

We are seeking software engineers and interns. For full job descriptions, to
find out more, and apply visit: <http://www.analyticsmediagroup.com/jobs>

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Analytics - San Francisco, Full Stack Engineer, Full Time

Euclid helps physical retailers understand their customers better. We are
engineers and innovators with a passion for analytics, retail, and finding
needles in haystacks.

As a Full Stack Engineer at Euclid, you will be building Rails applications
and APIs, from our cloud-based databases and back-end services to our dynamic
JavaScript front-end.

See <http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/> for details or contact us at
jobs@euclidanalytics.com

------
bankim
Nimble Storage | San Jose, CA | Full Time

Nimble Storage is one of the fastest growing storage systems company.
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/awards.php>

Looking for system software development engineers with expertise in
C/C++/Java.

Please check careers page for specific positions:
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php>

If interested email resume along with job position to bankim [at]
nimblestorage [dot] com

------
asanwal
New York, NY - CB Insights (Full-time, H1B)

CB Insights is working on assessing the health of private companies using
public data. We are National Science Foundation-backed but are otherwise proud
to be bootstrapped, growing quickly and profitable.

We're hiring the following positions:

\- Full stack developer \- Tech industry analyst \- Data journalist \- Machine
learning engineer \- Inside sales analyst \- Market research professionals

Details on the company and these jobs are here -
<http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/>

------
Hitpost
San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Hitpost is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing, well backed
startup and are focused on building social, design forward, mobile apps for
the ever expansive sports market. The opportunity ahead of us is huge and
we're looking for the right team members to join us.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. A challenging problem is
what excites us.

We are looking for:

* iOS Developer

* Python/Django Developer

* Android Developer

Join us. Email jobs@hitpost.com

Read more about us and our team at <http://www.angel.co/hitpost-1>

------
agilebyte
JavaScript Developer in Cambridge, UK

    
    
      £27,854 - £36,298 pa
    

InterMine, part of University of Cambridge, is looking for a software
developer to help create powerful, attractive, user friendly data mining tools
to search and display biological data. You’ll have experience building,
debugging and testing complex web applications using JavaScript, CSS and
libraries like _Chaplin_ ( _Backbone.js_ ) and _Node.js_ , with a focus on
creating great user experiences.

Benefits

    
    
      - 33 days annual holiday
      - 37.5 hour work week
      - University pension
      - Child care and bike to work salary sacrifice schemes
      - Access to University sports facilities
      - A "relaxed" work environment
    

Looking for

    
    
      - Demonstrable JavaScript development experience
      - Experience with VCS, e.g. Git or Subversion
      - An understanding of design patterns and software engineering principles
      - Familiarity with unit testing, automated testing and continuous integration
    

We would like

    
    
      - Familiarity with Linux, bash, open source development tools and methodology
      - Familiarity with client side web frameworks, e.g. Backbone.js
      - Familiarity with Java, Perl, Python or Ruby
      - Knowledge of CoffeeScript, or other transpiled language
      - Knowledge of client side templating and modularity techniques in JavaScript
      - Awareness of HTML5, CSS3, Mocha, and Promises
    

More at <https://intermine.readthedocs.org/en/latest/about/jobs/>

------
austin35
Description As Software Developer for charity: water, you'll mainly architect
and create web applications. You'll improve on our code and help devise
technical solutions for each of charity: water's departments.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Design, develop, test and implement web-based software for thousands of our
donors and fundraisers to use on a daily basis. Build integration software to
tie the back-end of our office systems to our donor-facing web applications.
Join in reviews to improve your own and your coworkers' code. Monitor,
maintain and improve our back-end office systems and our website environment.
MUST-HAVES

Bachelor's degree in CS or equivalent. 1-2 years of experience developing
public-facing web apps. Experience with an MVC framework (CakePHP a plus),
database design and implementation (RDBMS or NoSQL) and working in a test-
driven development. Experience with PHP and Java, as well as CSS, JavaScript
and HTML. SKILLS

You know what you're doing You have the experience with frameworks listed
above. You have a hunger to learn, problem-solve and find the best technical
solution for an issue.

You can implement new systems while managing existing ones You possess systems
integration skills (e.g. data management and synchronization across multiple
systems) and when possible, you look to improve a company or organization's
workflows.

Please apply online at: charitywater.org

------
bolshchikov
New ProImage(Agfa) is looking for Front-end developer in Netanya, Israel.

We are gonna build complex and heavy client-side for a printing workflow
systems which are used in publishing houses all over the world: US, UK,
Europe, Asia by most famous magazines and newspapers to print their
periodicals.

Requirements are simple: \- Javascript \- HTML \- CSS \- Personal opinion
about JS frameworks \- 1+ year exp \- Motivated \- Learner If you don't know
something, we will teach you. Drop you CV at frontend@newsway.com

------
moraitakis
Surprises me how many of companies are spending a lot of effort in building an
employer brand and attracting critical talent, yet the recruitment / applicant
tracking system they are using is still email and "send us a resume".

By the way, we're always looking looking for Rails developers (onsite or
remote) to be part of a team that builds better hiring software for SMEs.
Check out our work and apply online here: <http://workable.com/about>

~~~
grogenaut
It's funny how much having to force fit my resume into yet another resume
tracking system puts me off from applying for that job.

------
TLCooksey
Do you to work in one of the hottest emerging markets around? Do you want to
be in a position where what you do directly affects company performance every
day? If so, then you want to be at Badgeville. We are looking for a Senior
Backend Developer, Senior Frontend Developer and a Senior Operations Engineer.
If interested check out job description and apply!
<http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/>

------
hmexx
\-- KitchenTrack -- _London, UK_

 _Seeking lead developer and co-founder for sustainability startup_

We are funded for the next 18 months to launch a product that is unique to the
UK, but has been proven in other markets. The founders have experience in
successfully building and exiting startups. We have a mix of technical and
business experience. However, we need one more technical co-founder to help us
as we iterate on a prototype product to develop something that is ready for
commercial trade.

Compensation will be in a mix of salary and equity with options to define the
mix based on your financial needs. Given the scope of work, you will need to
be comfortable with full-stack web development, have some java/android
experience, and be able to work closely with our pilot customer.

 _Requirements:_

    
    
       - Excellent communication and gravitas to come across as a leader of the
         technical business
       - Ability to think creatively and problem solve solutions on site with clients
       - Java and Android development experience
       - Full Stack Web development experience (front and back-end)
       - Solid understanding of SQL database design and implementation
       - Based in London 
    

If interested email hnproject2013 AT gmail DOT com and I'll put you in touch
with the CEO

------
trepca
Lyst (<http://www.lyst.com>) - fashion tech startup - Shoreditch, London

\- Data Developer - [http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/3898/data-
developer-...](http://workinstartups.com/job-board/job/3898/data-developer-at-
lyst/)

\- Lead Front End Developer - [http://workinstartups.com/job-
board/job/4581/lead-front-end-...](http://workinstartups.com/job-
board/job/4581/lead-front-end-developer-at-lyst/)

------
udfalkso
New York, NY - Fulltime

Hiring: FE Engineer & Head of Marketing/Biz-dev

iknow.io is a data-driven knowledge sharing community for curious people.

We take raw data about Movies, Music, Sports, Economics, Politics and more and
make it possible for regular people to analyze and extract useful information
from it. We also enable them to browse, share and discuss the fascinating
insights they discover with one another.

While there are mountains of raw data out there, only scientists and
programmers can currently make any real use of it. Our mission is to make that
data accessible and useful to everyone.

Our team has extensive experience working with large, complex data problems
and in building and nurturing online communities.

We are currently a team of 4 people, and are looking to add 2 more talented
individuals to the mix immediately.

1) FE Engineer: You have a great design sense and some serious engineering
skills. You think the famous quote, "there are only two hard things in
computer science, cache invalidation and naming things" is spot on. Whenever
you're browsing the web, you're constantly noticing things that could be
tweaked and improved. You're a pragmatist who's ok with ignoring IE6 users.
You've built complex, popular web-based applications before. You want to join
an early stage startup where you can quickly prove yourself and become the FE
engineering lead.

Our FE Stack includes python (django), javascript (jquery, backbone), html and
css. Deep familiarity with all of these is a big plus, but not necessarily
required. Experience with mobile app development is also a plus.

2) Head of Marketing & Business Development: You're a natural born deal maker.
When you throw a party, too many people show up. You know how to build,
execute and analyze the effectiveness of a marketing campaign. Bloggers and
reporters know you, and love you. You believe product design and marketing are
one and the same. You're ready to join an extremely talented product &
engineering team and show them that everything they thought they knew about
how to really promote and grow a new site from the ground-up is wrong.

If you fit the bill for either of these positions, and you think what we're
working on sounds intriguing, then we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@iknow.io. Thanks!

------
juliankeenaghan
Tastebuds (<http://tastebuds.fm>) - Anwhere in the world

iOS Developer

The Tastebuds team is a small but close-knit group of mates passionate about
technology, music, product design and everything in between. We're a well-
funded company based in North London, UK a stones throw from leafy Hampstead
Heath, right beside Gospel Oak overground station.

Although Tastebuds takes up most of our time, we also like to switch it up
sometimes and work on fun, crazy projects that get us excited, which is why we
run monthly Hack Days. We typically rent out a place on AirBnB and lock
ourselves inside for a day or two. Previous hacks have included a trip to
Spotify HQ for Music Hack Day in Stockholm, Sweden and a 2-day extravaganza
where we came up with <http://stereotype.fm>

The team consists of Julian (Developer / Co-Founder), Alex (Growth Hacker /
Co-Founder), Milo (Designer) and Mariusz (Community Manager).

We are looking for a gifted iOS developer to bring Tastebuds to the iOS
platform. This is a ridiculously exciting Greenfield project where you will
have a unique say in influencing the future of a fast-moving company. You will
responsible for leading the development of the app from scratch until launch
in the AppStore to our hundreds of thousands of eagerly anticipating users.

If that sounds interesting send a note to the founders at hello@tastebuds.fm
including your current notice period, links to your LinkedIn and Github
profiles and a brief summary of your iOS experience to date.

We look forward to hearing from you :)

------
agazoom
Toronto, Canada I'm looking for a Front-end UI developer to become a member of
a small team building a very cool cloud-hosted Ruby on Rails application
related to Event Management from the ground up. This project is funded by a
proven Internet success story.

Our mission is to build and launch our MVP in 9 months. Whether it proves to
be a success is not guaranteed, but you will be compensated for your efforts
well both financially and experientially.

You will be responsible for working collaboratively and in an Agile
environment with a small team to design and develop the front-end for the
solution.

You are:

\- An expert in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, JSON, jquery \- Experienced with
Twitter Bootstrap and responsive web design frameworks \- Experienced in
building front-end experiences using Ruby on Rails 3.x \- Experienced with
Backbone and node.js \- Able to use various tools such as mockups, wireframes,
and prototypes to help define the UI experience \- Able to identify and make a
case for new technologies that can help solve complex problems \- Experienced
w/version control tools such as Git \- Have a demonstrable portfolio
showcasing your skills \- Have excellent verbal and communication skills

If you want to know more and are interested, please send your resume to
connect501website@gmail.com.

------
dfriedmn
Thinkful (thinkful.com) - NYC, full-time.

We are a team of educators and students. Whether you’re building the product,
designing a curriculum, or working directly with students, you’ll be asked to
learn quickly and help others do the same. We hire for the curiosity,
enthusiasm, and grit that characterize our students. We believe in both
teaching and learning while at work, and we provide the freedom and support
you need to learn any skill.

We offer everything you should expect from a well-funded startup: competitive
salaries, health insurance, significant equity, and a few perks that reflect
our culture: gym membership, Kindle, and monthly book credit. We share an
office with other great startups in the Flatiron district of Manhattan.

Python/Django engineers

We’re building the tools to deliver curricula, expertise and live help so
anyone can advance their career. As an engineer at Thinkful you’ll be working
directly with both Darrell and Dan to architect, build and grow our technology
and our team. You’re excited about learning new skills and applying them to
help others learn. You must have a portfolio of interesting software
engineering projects you can show us. The ideal candidate has a keen interest
in education and learning, reflecting the aspirations of our students. Talent
and curiosity matter more than raw skill: Experience is valued, but not as
much as potential. This position is with us in New York City.

Contact Darrell (darrell at thinkful dot com) to apply. Send along your GitHub
profile, or any work that makes you awesome.

UX/UI designer

We need to build a visual voice that reflects the values of Thinkful:
Aspirational, curious, and open to experimentation. In this role, you’ll
define the look and feel of the Thinkful brand and create the UX and UI of our
educational product. You’re excited to design experiences that help our
students learn faster and retain what they learn. You want to contribute
ideas, and take others’ ideas to the state of finished products. If you don’t
already know how to code your designs, you’re excited to learn (we’re happy to
teach you). Your experience must demonstrate that you’re versatile, and your
curiosity must convince us that you intend to become more so. This position is
with us in New York City.

Contact Darrell (darrell at thinkful dot com) to apply. Send along any work
that makes you awesome.

------
paulaminc
<http://www.ripariandata.com/jobs/> Watertown, MA

Riparian Data is a Boston-based startup that uses big data to make popular
corporate software cheaper, faster, and readily accessible from any device,
anywhere. We’re currently building a smarter inbox for mobile workers, and we
are actively seeking iOS developers, NoSQL champions, and anti-Luddites to
help us build it.

Email: hr@ripariandata.com

~~~
davidwihl
besides changing the world and helping free millions of email slaves, we also
like dogs.

------
mmckenna1
Front End Javascript Developers required -London (UK) - £40-50k - Permanent
(onsite relocation required)

Several opportunities have arisen for talented developers in London, UK.

Position 1: Based in Central London A highly creative pharmaceutical start up
company who are designing and building a complex, innovative, consumer-facing
web application that will be used by their globally renowned partners. Their
product will be user centric and built to modern web standards. They are
seeking a developer with strong skills in Javascript and MVC frameworks –
specifically Backbone, and are willing to offer an amazing package in order to
find their perfect candidate.

Position 2: Based in East London An innovative start-up company in the
marketing arena. A specialist software product turning all product links into
affiliate links with the individual content not being affected at all. Working
with some huge companies as Amazon, eBAY, Play.com and BT, they are seeking a
highly skilled Front End Developer with good team experience to join their
small development team. Experience with Backbone and Coffeescript is greatly
desired.

Position 3: Based In East London A multi award winning gaming and gambling
company with huge plans for growth. Based near the Silicon Roundabout area of
London this opportunity provides the right candidate to work in the technical
hub of the capital. They are seeking a talented Front End Developer with
strong experience in Javascript and MVC frameworks. Any experience with Server
Side Javascript would also be a huge bonus.

If any of these positions are of interest then please send across your CV to

"matthewmckenna@hydrogengroup.com"

Please reference "HydWebDev" in the email.

------
rajesht
I wonder if it will be easy to add some kind of structure to this, for example
how about using a public google doc spreadsheet
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsAXsybGDj32dHV...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsAXsybGDj32dHVZRlFfRUFWYUEwSWNpVV9haGpCS1E&usp=sharing)

This way it will be easy for people looking to sort and search what they are
looking for. What do you think?

------
rich_caudle
Pusher (<http://pusher.com>) - London

Pusher is a successful, innovative UK startup with a tens-of-thousands of
customers worldwide. Our global user base is quickly growing, and we need
someone to identify opportunities and gather information about prospective
customers. We're at the early stages of ramping up our sales efforts, and can
provide awesome opportunities to someone can make a big impact.

Pusher is a technology platform which makes it super easy for developers to
build awesome realtime applications. We power applications for enterprise
clients such as ITV and O2, SaaS products like MailChimp and UserVoice, and
work with multi-national agencies such as AKQA, R/GA and W+K.

This position might be for you if...

    
    
      * You love technology and the impact it can make on the world
    
      * You want to be involved in a UK startup that avoids vanity metrics and is profit-focused
    
      * You relish the challenge of having a big impact in a small team
    

What are we looking for?

    
    
      * You are tenacious and flexible individual
    
      * You are excited by technology, and have a technical background
    
      * You have experience of sales automation, and can input into how we can improve our processes
    
      * You love metrics and seeing the impact of your efforts
    
      * You have a track record of consistently beating targets
    
      * A technical degree, and any experience of working in a SaaS company would be big bonuses.
    

Send us an email at jobs@pusher.com with...

    
    
      * Tell us about something awesome you've done for a previous company, and the impact it had
    
      * Criticise something about our website/product/business model
    
      * Tell us how you can make an impact at Pusher

------
weixiyen
Storm8 (<http://storm8.com>)

Redwood Shores, CA

Create engaging experiences for millions of iPhone, iPad, and Android gamers
in a work environment that fosters product ownership, creativity, and
innovation.

Current Openings include Generalist Engineers, Product Managers, Data
Engineers, and Graphic Engineers.

<http://www.storm8.com/careers/current-openings>

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA - Infer, Inc.

We are Infer. We use a wide array of data science techniques -- machine
learning, information retrieval, entity reconciliation, you name it -- to help
companies do more with their customers.

We want to bring this type of data intelligence into the enterprise space.
Companies like Google and Facebook are developing very fancy algorithms and
pushing the state of the art to bring amazing insights into... which cat video
you should click on next? Incredible smarts are being applied for seemingly
trivial things in the consumer space, while in the enterprise space, decision-
making is still mostly gut-driven, at most supplemented by a few Excel charts.
This shouldn't be. Enterprise companies, who are solving important problems
and paying salaries, whose survival depends on allocating their limited
resources optimally, need to be brought forth to the cutting edge. They need
to leverage their data better. They need to make their decisions smarter.

This is what we do. We identify problems that are common across companies and
are ripe for more intelligence, and we build end-to-end solutions that
alleviate those pain points and create value. Our growing list of paying
customers include Box, Yammer, Zendesk, Jive, Tableau and Rackspace, and we're
just getting started.

And we're excited to have recently raised $10 million in Series A funding, led
by Redpoint Ventures, with participation from Andreessen Horowitz,
Social+Capital Partnership, Sutter Hill Ventures, Nexus Venture Partners, and
many esteemed angel investors:

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-24/infer-
promis...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-24/infer-promises-
more-sales-through-better-math)

We're building an amazing team with folks from MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google
Research, Microsoft Research, IBM Research, Yahoo Research and Palantir, so if
you're an engineer eager to work on a product that will provide real value and
alleviate some real pain points for its users, and if you're hungry to help us
grow and shape our young startup, please check out
<https://www.infer.com/careers.html> and drop us a note!

(PS: Oh yeah, the next cat video for you is this one:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-u8sLbBcnk>)

Thanks for reading.

------
bimalshah
London, UK. Covestor. Full-time developer positions. Please see
[http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Covestor/jobs/Finance-
Web-9f4a36...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Covestor/jobs/Finance-
Web-9f4a36437839099a) and [http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Covestor/jobs/Finance-
Web-57e2df...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Covestor/jobs/Finance-
Web-57e2df641c0f44dc)

------
greg_mazurek
Gilt Groupe - NYC (full-time)

<http://www.gilt.com> (web)

<http://m.gilt.com> (mobile)

We're currently looking for:

* Front End Engineer

* Generalist Engineer

* eCommerce Product Manager

* Senior UX Designer

* Machine Learning & Recommendations Engineers

* LOTS MORE: <http://www.gilt.com/company/careers/jobs>

Check out our tech blog here: <http://tech.gilt.com>

~~~
elodie_b
How do you guys feel about people working remotely? (looking at the eCommerce
PM position)

~~~
greg_mazurek
We definitely prefer to have employees in our NYC, Dublin, or Portland
offices. It depends on the role and the person, as you can imagine. I think it
would be very challenging to have a Product Manager working remotely -- the
job requires lots of meetings.

------
flashpointnyc
New York, NY – Flashpoint Global Partners (<http://flashpoint-intel.com>)

PHP / HTML / Java / MySQL developer

Full time, no remote.

Flashpoint Global Partners is a cyber threat detection company providing
intelligence solutions for governments and corporations. We have supported
many of the highest profile national security cases over the last decade.

We are seeking a highly creative software engineer to join our NYC team who is
skilled in PhP / HTML / Java / MySQL in order to enhance existing tools and
innovate in tandem with our analysts.

We work in a dynamic, entrepreneurial environment and are seeking a candidate
who is:

* passionate about our mission * a problem solver * operates effectively independently and collaboratively

Our Manhattan office is always buzzing and our team has frequent opportunities
to interact with our government and private sector clients. We are at a very
exciting point in our growth cycle and you will play a central role in guiding
our technical development efforts, as well as in assisting us as we further
scale our engineering operation.

To apply, email a resume to info@flashpoint-intel.com.

------
zds
Codecademy - New York, NY -- Designers and Developers (both senior and
junior). Full time only, H1B, etc.

We're looking for developers and designers to design the future of programming
education at Codecademy. We've reached millions of users in less than two
years, and we're designing _native_ education for the web.

We're a small team (that's well funded) and we're growing fast. Learn more at
codecademy.com/jobs.

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat - Union Square, NYC - <http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

H1B possible

We build products for delivering real-time insights to people in a variety of
industries, from bloggers to major publishers and more.

JS/Python/C/MongoDB

We're looking for engineers of all types (non-technical positions as well) to
help us grow. We're a team of about 45 people right now with lots of space in
a brand new office.

daniel@chartbeat.com

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group - <http://www.videologygroup.com/>

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. The Baltimore office is a
.NET shop, but the Reston office is Java on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux in
production, and no plans to use Microsoft anything for development). Our stack
is Java on Spring with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. We have some big
projects in the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and
across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone
handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
jasonmotylinski
Minneapolis MN (Full time - LOCAL ONLY) Software Engineer - Dow Jones -
Marketwatch.com

Interested in big data and real-time analytics? Dow Jones is building out a
team in Minneapolis to support a new initiative to analyze real-time user
pattern data. The team is in its infancy and looking to add a smart, self-
motivated individual who enjoys working in a variety of programming languages.

The job requires a solid understanding of object-oriented programming,
experience with one or more of the following languages: .Net/Java/Python, and
the ability to develop simple and small solutions and iteratively evolve them.
The current implementation has been deployed into the AWS cloud and which
requires the willingness to get involved in DevOps.

If I haven't scared you away yet, please check out the official job posting
here: <http://rfer.us/DJRjSP1e9>

Minnesota-based candidates only please. Relocation or remote working is not
available for this position.

If you have any questions please feel free to reach out to me.

Jason Motylinski jason.motylinski@dowjones.com

------
arturnt
Sneakpeeq, Inc. (based in San Francisco)

We are revolutionizing e-commerce. Building a Heroku of Shopping. We are a
smart, fast, motivated, and most of all fun group of engineers backed by top
VCs. Our founders are serial entrepreneurs and former engineers. We are
growing like crazy looking for smart generalists that are ready to work on
hard problems.

-Artur

Interested? Email artur@sneakpeeq.com and let me get you coffee!

------
atto
Mountain View, CA - full time - hiring several positions. We're willing to
sponsor an H1B, but are looking for US (preferably Bay Area already) based
candidates.

We're FortyTwo, a stealth-mode well-funded startup in Mountain View, CA. We're
working on a consumer web product that will be released in the next 3-4
months. We started about 6 months ago, and are looking for engineers who can
hit the ground running and work with our existing team. We use Scala, Play!,
Akka and JavaScript. Check out our site for complete job descriptions, and to
learn a little about us: <http://www.42go.com/join_us.html>. Also, check out
our engineering blog to see about some of the problems we're working on:
<http://eng.42go.com/>

• Frontend Engineer: Build the product, bridging our backend to an excellent
user experience. Day to day, you will work with product managers, designers,
and other engineers to create a modern and easy to use product. You'll be very
influencial on what technologies we use across our whole stack, and how
they're implemented.

• Web/UI Engineer: Building a complex modern consumer web application, while
maintaining a simple and elegant interface. You will engage with our product
team, designers, and other engineers daily to form a wonderful experience for
our users. You'll have many opportunities to contribute to our backend.

• Software Engineer, Mobile: Design and build high quality, modern consumer
mobile user experiences. Define and implement APIs (library and network) for
mobile apps. Our mobile engineers should be comfortable working at all levels
of the development stack (storage, server, multiple mobile platforms).

• Backend Engineer: Growing and scaling up FortyTwo’s backend. At this stage
of the company it means going all the way from building clusters of services,
optimizing concurrent processing, building data pipelines, working with
various types of databases and implementing devops automations. We are
building our systems on using technologies like Scala, Play, Akka, ZooKeeper
and Guice.

• Machine Learning / Information Retrieval Engineer: FortyTwo is dealing with
massive amounts of user events, analytics data, social graphs and web
documents. You will be asked to design and build a new breed of Machine
Learning and Information Retrieval systems that will be of large scale with
tight throughput and latency requirements.

<http://www.42go.com/join_us.html> or email us at towel@42go.com. If you don't
fit squarely into any of these positions but think you'd be a good fit, drop
us a line.

------
akanet
Everlane (<https://www.everlane.com/>) - San Francisco - Fulltime

We are a small team of full stack engineers working to build a brand that
changes how people perceive the clothing industry. You can read about our push
for greater transparency in an article the NYT wrote about us:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/business/global/fair-
trade...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/business/global/fair-trade-
movement-extends-to-clothing.html).

We don't subscribe to the traditional SV startup model of raising large
amounts of money often and sacrificing business fundamentals for user growth.
We have grown our userbase steadily, and our users are extremely loyal. We are
profitable, and will continue to be so indefinitely in an industry that will
be around essentially forever.

We're looking for a smart generalist who is firmly grounded in Rails and
frontend performance.

If you're interested, email nan@everlane.com with HN in the subject line.

------
dustinrcollins
Carbonite (<http://www.carbonite.com>) - Boston, MA

Carbonite leads the consumer cloud backup category with nearly 1.5 million
paying customers and 85% retention rates.

We are looking for engineers to join our Labs team, a small team that ships
MVP apps to test viability and explore new possibilities for the company. We
have a startup feel, with the financial backing of an established company.

We are looking for people excited about new technologies and working full-
stack. We write a lot of services in Python, so if you love Python you'll fit
right in. Some of the other stuff we work with: AWS (EC2, CloudFormation, S3,
etc), Cassandra, AngularJS, Chef, and many more. We write clients for
Windows/Mac/iOS/Android.

We work in Scrum, release every 2 weeks, and iterate based on user feedback.

If you're interested in the position, send me an email with some info about
yourself, a resume and your Github (if you have one).

My name is Dustin and I am an engineer on the Labs team. I look forward to
hearing from you!

dcollins@carbonite.com

------
catincan
Ready to answer some algorithm questions that your interviewer had to look up
the answer to before you arrived? Does years of experience determine who the
best engineers are? How about a whiteboarding session with people peppering
you with questions - is that how you normally work?

We’re sorry that we don’t just do things because that’s how others do it. We
may only be a simple startup, but we have this crazy idea that your past work,
production code and open source contributions are the best indicators of your
ability. If these are high quality, let’s talk.

This is who we are:

A small group (under 10) that has built two consumer facing products. We’re
technology agnostic and believe the best developers can teach themselves what
they need to learn. There are no politics, no prima donnas and we just like
getting things done.

<https://www.ediviso.com> is a consultation marketplace for experts to give
advice via live video chat.

<https://www.catincan.com> is a crowdfunding platform for open source
projects.

This is what we need:

Software Engineer that solves problems. You’re someone that figures things
out, cares about code quality and understands technical debt. You like
learning new languages and have your own method that’s worked for you time and
again to get spun up on something quickly. Ideally you’ll also be able to
understand the big picture and business models of products. We don’t just need
another engineer, we need another team member.

If you know any of these we'll take it as a good sign but they're not
required: Scala, Haskell, Prolog, Lisp, Eiffel, Erlang, Go, Meteor,
Coffeescript, Ember.js, AngularJS.

More info: <https://www.catincan.com/ceo-bio>

------
gawin
Amsterdam/Alkmaar, the Netherlands:

\- System Development Engineer

\- Software Developer

\- Extended Support Engineer

<http://cyso.nl/over/vacatures/>

------
medwezys
AlphaSights is hiring RUBY ON RAILS developers in LONDON, UK and NEW YORK, US

<http://www.alphasights.com/positions/ruby-developer-london>
<http://www.alphasights.com/positions/ruby-developer-new-york>

------
jstreebin
EasyPost! | easypost.com

SF | MOBILE

We're hiring RoR backend/frontend, with at least a couple years of experience.

Be an early employee (<10 now) and help us solve fun problems.

\--Flexible work environment (we mostly work from home) \--Help scale a
rapidly growing service \--Interact with other developers that love using
EasyPost

We're offering considerable equity and a chance to really shape the future of
EasyPost.

Email us at iwannaeasypost@easypost.com

------
pmjoyce
London, UK. Full time. Geckoboard

Ruby engineer needed to help architect, build, test and improve a young, fast
moving and market defining web application with all the challenges that come
with that.

You’ll be:

===========

\- Shipping code, solving interesting problems and making a difference

\- Working with an innovative web application and platform helping thousands
of businesses around the world

\- Working in a small fast moving team to shape the future development of the
application with input on key technical decisions

\- Working in one of London's hottest startups
([http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hott...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hottest-tech-companies))

Requirements:

=============

\- An ambitious and tenacious individual with a passion for hacking

\- Eager to join a fast growing, well funded startup on an upward trajectory

\- 1+ years’ experience with Rails (or similar advanced web framework).

\- 2+ years’ experience with a dynamically-typed, object-oriented language
(preferably Ruby or Python).

\- Knowledge of PostgreSQL or MySQL

\- Experience with at least one NoSQL datastore

\- Test driven development experience

\- Familiarity with DVCS (we use git).

\- Able to work in London full-time

Nice to have:

==============

\- Open source contributions

\- Backbone.js experience

\- Event driven programming experience

\- Keen on the startup world

Perks

======

\- Competitive Salary with equity options

\- Flexible working hours

\- Choose the equipment that’s right for you – desk, chair, computer… whatever
you need to do your job

\- Free drinks and snacks and team lunch every Friday

\- Take the holiday you need, we don’t count days

Application Process

====================

To find out more send us your C.V./Github or Stack Overflow portfolio and a
short description on why you’re perfect for the role to jobs@geckoboard.com

------
planckscnst
We're looking for a full-time developer to work on (mostly) Rails-based
projects at Accelerated (<http://acceleratedconcepts.com>) in Tampa.

We work closely with major US wireless carriers to make using wireless
communication in a business simple and robust. One of our products is a
hardware monitoring and management platform that makes it simple to administer
tens or hundreds of thousands of devices. This is what you will primarily be
working on. Parts of the project use interesting new technologies like Redis
and Go, and we're also looking at Cassandra/Riak and at some graph databases
as well. You'll be working very closely with two other Rails developers.

We're a small but well-established company with a fun work environment,
challenging problems to solve, and the freedom to choose and implement the
best solution for those problems.

If you are interested, send a résumé to shawn.goff@accelecon.com .

------
redantler
SEEKING FREELANCER

Company: Red Antler Location: NYC (Brooklyn) Position: Front-end developer

We are looking for a Front-end Developer who can help manage and execute a
project launching May 22. You will need to be in our office at least 2 days a
week in order to meet this deadline. The site is a basic Wordpress setup that
is using Twitter Bootstrap.

For more info contact travis@redantler.com

------
late2part
Full Time - Sunnyvale or Remote

Aruba Networks is hiring DevOps engineers and Python developers. We have a
stable innovative company with great people. Our location in Sunnyvale is
close to light rail.

If you want to work at the Biggest Small Company, we'd love to talk with you!
Please mail hn-jobs@arubanetworks.com with your resume, and in the subject,
please put "HN."

~~~
108
Heya, a quick search on your site
<[https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?compan...](https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?company=aruba>);
shows "No jobs matched. Try widening your search." If you are hiring why is it
not listed on your site?

~~~
late2part
Sorry about that, it doesn't have the proper keyword DevOps - I'll fix that.

We're using the super official fancy title:

"Career Opportunities: Development Operations Infrastructure Engineer (3683)"

[https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?compan...](https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?company=aruba&career_ns=job_listing_summary&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&_s.crb=5hRJ85zkO44CrqcVC799pQgqB1A%3d)

[https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?career...](https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?career_ns=job_listing&company=aruba&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&rcm_site_locale=en_US&career_job_req_id=3683&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=5hRJ85zkO44CrqcVC799pQgqB1A%3d)

------
Robin_Message
Unifyo (<https://unifyo.com>) – Cambridge/London, UK – Product
Marketing/Growth Hacker

As well as looking for a salesperson, we need someone who can help fill the
pipe with interested prospects. If you a/b test your socks, try out analytics
tools just because you like saying "funnel", or just want to work with a
company that is serious about using a lean methodology to design and market
the product, then we're the people for you.

Basically, we have the technology (cue Six Million Dollar Man theme) and we
need you to help us turn it into money and happy customers.

 _The Product_

Unifyo is a genius product that can accelerate millions of people’s workflow
(e.g. in sales or customer service) by having instant access to unified
customer profiles.

 _The Plan_

We'll expect you to actively experiment with user acquisition techniques and
channels and make sure we focus on those that deliver results. You’ll also be
required to develop and trial creative and effective ways to communicate the
benefits of using Unifyo. The whole team will support you in your exciting
quest providing the metrics and content you'll need to increase Unifyo's users
from thousands to millions!

 _What we (think) we need from you_

• Experience with internet marketing (ideally in the consumer or Software as a
Service space)

• Experience with split testing and conversion optimisation

• Social media and social networks are already a part of your daily life

• The ability to grow a userbase without a huge budget

 _What's next_

For more information, and to apply, get in touch with me (Robin) or Ben (our
names at unifyo.com), or check out the full job at <https://unifyo.com/jobs-
product-marketing>

------
fbuilesv
MiCarga (<http://micarga.com>) - Anywhere (we're a team of 6 people based in
Colombia and Argentina but you can work remotely)

We're looking for a junior Rubyist who's comfortable working both in the
backend and frontend of our application; we're a young startup and you'll be
expected to do all sort of things. We don't have office hours and you'll
choose where you want to work (either from home or from our offices in
Medellín and Buenos Aires), so we expect you to be smart about how you spend
your time.

Most of our software is written in Ruby/Ruby on Rails and Javascript, but
knowledge of other languages and frameworks is a bonus. Open source
contributions are a huge plus.

If you're interested please email Federico (federico@micarga.com) with a link
to your GitHub account and tell us a about yourself. Links to any interesting
software you've written in the past will be appreciated.

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee (<http://www.khitchdee.com>), a producer of music and gadgets based
out of a small town in India is looking to hire candidates who have recently
completed an MS in ECE from a reputed univ. We like Arlo Guthrie, Donald
Knuth, Portland, San Francisco and Amsterdam.

------
particlewave
AppDynamics is hiring UI engineers. San Francisco based startup that is
growing very quickly. We are building complex UI using technologies like
Angular and TypeScript.

More details:
[http://www.appdynamics.com/company/careers/job?jvi=o2iWWfwW,...](http://www.appdynamics.com/company/careers/job?jvi=o2iWWfwW,Job)

------
cmbaus
Lake Tahoe for summer!

We have openings for UX designers and JavaScript engineers with a focus on
financial data visualization.

We are continuing to build out our canvas based charting and analytics and
there is plenty of interesting work to be done.

If you want to go deep into interactive data visualization, please feel free
to contact me. My contact info is my profile.

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies (<http://neosmart.net> and <http://systemdiscs.com/>)
looking to hire a business developer. REMOTE (but from US/Canada).

Job will basically include reaching out to blogs to create affiliates for our
system recovery products (Easy Recovery Essentials for Windows [0] [1],
primarily); plus contacting commercial establishments such as computer repair
stores/chains, universities, in-house IT departments, etc. to license our
technology.

Salary + commission, rates negotiable depending on previous
experience/background. Shoot me an email personally at mqudsi@neosmart.net or
to neosmart@neosmart.net

Also open to anyone with expertise in the fields of PR, marketing, business
development, etc. for other opportunities. If you know we need you, even if
_we_ don't know it, drop us a line!

------
stevenspasbo
Workday is hiring for just about everything, mostly in the bay area, but also
SLC, Chicago, and New York. It's an awesome place to work, and we were just
named the #1 place to work in the bay area.

Check out jobs here: <http://www.workday.com/company/careers.php>

------
jschnell13
Got Linux skillz? Want to become an #EC2 expert? Check out OpDemand's open
Linux Intern positions. Boulder, Colorado.

[http://opdemand.theresumator.com/apply/job_20111212190356_DY...](http://opdemand.theresumator.com/apply/job_20111212190356_DYQXUQKVMBCMUCDF/Linux-
Administration-Intern.html?source=INDE)

------
fjordan
rewardStyle (<https://www.rewardstyle.com/>) - Dallas, TX

Engineers in rewardStyle's product development team are responsible for
developing key features for rewardStyle's state-of-the-art web and mobile
applications and services. Developers on any part of the stack are encouraged
to apply (front-end, back-end, middleware).

rewardStyle's international platform presents a number of challenges that
require intimate understanding of distributed web architectures and load
balancing, synchronous and asynchronous database clustering and replication,
algorithms, JavaScript development and libraries, DOM layout and styling, as
well as network security protocols and intrusion detection.

To qualify for this position, please present an example of your work that
would demonstrate your engineering skills to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com

------
benjaminlotan
My company, SocialPrintStudio.com is looking for a lead designer. we are a
small bootstrapped (profitable!) startup in the heart of SF, looking for
someone who can work directly with me (the founder) to guide all design
efforts across many awesome projects. This will be a hands on and all around
awesome opportunity to join a small company while growing. The right candidate
will grow our design team and bring a strong aesthetic and voice into our mix
and push us all to the next level. Your starting pay will be between 4-6k
monthly DOE, and we can offer health plus other benefits and up to 3% equity
stake in a company doing over 2 million revenue a year and growing. I'll say
it again, JOIN US, or at least get in touch and see what we're about and what
we are up to.

ok, thats it for now. check our site and email me directly:
ben@socialprintstudio.com

<3

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, San Francisco Bay Area (Palo Alto)

Full time - Developers,Pre-sale, Post-sale, Consultant,Technical Account
managers, Technical Service Engineers,etc...

We're developing and supporting the open source and document style database:
MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M, including strategic investment from
Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in size while revenue grew 4x. We're
solving huge data problems for companies like Disney, eBay, Craigslist,
foursquare, and over 500 others…recently closing out additional very BIG name
companies.

...with that said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest
working here.

...still reading?... We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds
My e-mail is - ____jason.chen@10gen.com __ __. Drop me a note so we can setup
an informal chat.

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, San Francisco Bay Area (Palo Alto)

Full time - Developers,Solution Architects, , consulting Engineer,Technical
Account managers, Technical Service Engineers,etc...

We're developing and supporting the open source and document style database:
MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M, including strategic investment from
Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in size while revenue grew 4x. We're
solving huge data problems for companies like Disney, eBay, Craigslist,
foursquare, and over 500 others…recently closing out additional very BIG name
companies.

...with that said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest
working here.

...still reading?... We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds
My e-mail is - jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a note so we can setup an
informal chat.

------
sean9999
# Full Stack Javascript Developer ( Toronto, In-house preferred but remote ok
)

## Job Description

SJC is looking for a full-stack developer to work on a large and interesting
problem within a well tuned environment. You will be working in a small, high
efficiency team of developers to create a next generation product relationship
and information management platform. This is a very fast-paced role and we
need energetic individuals that can work independently to build components for
a large scale web application. This is a great career opportunity to grow with
a company, and get your hands dirty working with big datasets, solving real
problems. Good tools, issue management, and test-driven coding methods will be
used to maximize developer happiness.

## Responsibilities

\- Understand the business requirements by working with product owners and key
business stakeholders \- Engage with the software development team in system
design discussions \- Continually evaluate, learn and improve your skills as a
software developer \- Code stuff

## Skills & Requirements

\- Good grokking of javascript ( the stack will be node.js & MongoDB & MySQL &
HTML5 & CSS3 ) \- Proficiency with frontend technologies i.e.
HTML5/CSS/Javascript (Twitter Bootsrap, JQuery) \- Familiarity with version
control (git) \- Must possess excellent written and interpersonal
communication skills and be able to effectively communicate with all levels of
the organization. \- Team player-ness Education/Experience \- Bachelor’s or
Master’s degree in CS, Engineering, or equivilant experience.

## About Us

St-Joseph Content (SJC), a division of St. Joseph Communications Inc., is one
of the largest multichannel content provider in North America. Pi Media, a
division of St. Joseph Content, creates effective, creative content for
clients who are interested in single or multichannel advertising. This
includes retail flyers, catalogues, web content, and in-store POS, including
digital signage.

contact me, sean: smacdonald@stjosephcontent.com

------
sean9999
# ￼DevOps Engineer ( Toronto, In-house )

## Job Description

SJC is looking for a DevOps engineer who is conversant in cloud technologies
to help us create a well-tuned environment using smart, Service Oriented
Architecture. You will be working in a small, high efficiency team of
developers to create a next generation product relationship and information
management platform.

This is a very fast-paced role and we need energetic individuals that can work
independently to build components for a large scale web application. This is a
great career opportunity to grow with a company, get your hands dirty in all
aspect of cloud services, Big Data and web development.

## Responsibilities

• Learn, implement or adapt new technologies to help our team with deployment
and maintenance activities • Identify scaling issues with our current
environments and recommend solutions for increased reliability and performance
• Deliver continued support, reliability and uptime for our products,
developers and customers. Technical Skills • Bash or another Linux shell
environment • Mongo DB • Git & Github • LAMP • AWS services • Ubuntu Server •
PHP and Node.js are nice-to-haves

## Skills & Requirements

• You are a problem solver and have a strong opinion on the “right way” to
engineer solutions • You have 1 - 2 years experience maintaining and
optimizing applications in a live environment • You take pride in creating
systems that scale well and can boast great uptime Education/Experience •
Bachelor’s or Master’s degree in CS, Engineering or a related portfolio of
professional experience

## About Us St-Joseph Content (SJC), a division of St. Joseph Communications
Inc., is one of the largest multichannel content provider in North America. Pi
Media, a division of St. Joseph Content, creates effective, creative content
for clients who are interested in ￼single or multichannel advertising. This
includes retail flyers, catalogues, web content, and in-store POS, including
digital signage.

contact me, sean: smacdonald@stjosephcontent.com

------
rlei
Berkeley, CA - One block from Berkeley BART

Shirts.io is a t-shirt printing and fulfillment platform. Our company
currently makes a million shirts every couple months and is growing rapidly.

We are looking for:

* A back-end (Django/Python) developer

* A front-end developer

You'll get a competitive salary and unlimited t-shirts. To apply, send an
email to jobs@shirts.io.

------
GoneSuede
Toronto, Canada/US or remote to start (but open to eventually relocating)

Suede Lane combines human and artificial intelligence to curate and sell fine
art, fashion, home decor from new artists and designers worldwide. The next
wave of e-commerce is about emotion and enabling users to cultivate their own
taste. Suede Lane is poised to ride this wave because we are building a brand,
not just a startup.

Hear ye, hear ye, marketers and developers dying slow deaths in unfulfilling
gigs: Suede Lane invites you to revive your spirit in fulltime, cofounder-
level roles.

Company is currently bootstrapped with compensation on an equity basis. Our
spirit animals are: Design, Purple, & Prince. Come, drive the Design
Revolution!

More details at: <http://bit.ly/11Bw4Ic>

------
jacoblyles
Coursera (<https://www.coursera.org/>) - Mountain View, CA

Coursera is hiring engineers and Course Operations staff in Mountain View. iOS
engineers are an emphasis right now, especially if you are also familiar with
web technology.

------
cmadan
ClinchPad - New Delhi, India - Fulltime

If you're a New Delhi based hacker, you should check out ClinchPad.

Details are here -[http://blog.clinchpad.com/post/46940924515/were-hiring-a-
ful...](http://blog.clinchpad.com/post/46940924515/were-hiring-a-full-stack-
web-developer)

------
aew
Stealth Financial Services Startup - Sao Paulo, Brazil, or wherever you need
to be.

We are a seed stage, technology-driven financial startup backed by Sequoia
Capital and Kaszek Ventures. Our initial focus is providing Brazilian
consumers with a disruptively smooth credit card experience, backed by machine
learning-based underwriting. We are building an agile technology company to
challenge the local banking establishment.

We are in early development and there are lots of interesting problems to work
on. We are excited to meet people with different areas of technical focus -
there is no single ideal profile. Further, there are natural roles for people
with different levels of expertise, from architect to engineer (front end,
back end, mobile) to summer intern.

You will have a meaningful chance to shape architecture, process, and culture
while building a company on the leading edge of the cloud. We believe in good
team chemistry, enthusiasm for creating things, and our surprising capacity to
learn new things when we stay humble and open-minded.

Relevant technologies / frameworks / concepts:

* Modern web frameworks (Rails, Sinatra, Express, etc.)

* iPhone, Android

* Front-end JavaScript MVC (Ember.js, Angular.js)

* Functional programming (e.g., Clojure, Erlang)

* JVM (Java, Scala, JRuby)

* Statistical computing (R, machine learning)

* RESTful JSON API-based modular architecture / service oriented design

* Messaging architectures (RabbitMQ)

* SQL databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL)

* NoSQL databases (Redis, Mongo, Cassandra, HBase, Riak)

* Test driven development (TDD) - automated unit / functional / integration testing

* Continuous Integration (Jenkins, Travis)

* Managing cloud infrastructure as code (e.g., Linux, Amazon EC2 with Chef)

Portuguese a plus but not required.

If any of this sounds interesting, send us an email at ola@eosbank.com.br and
we’ll follow up. Thank you.

------
user007
Just wanted to tell you about a utility made for Online Interviews. CodeBunk
(<http://codebunk.com>).

CodeBunk is a Collaborative Editor with Compiler/Interpreter for Python, Ruby,
PHP, Lua, Javascript, C/C++ and Video Chat.

------
RobBeattie
Permanent Ruby on Rails Developers - London £40,000 - £55,000 (must be based
in London full-time)

I have an opportunity for a number of experienced Rubyists to work for an
exciting start-up in London.

You will work as part of a small team to help shape the future development of
our clients application with input on key technical decisions.

Our client are looking for: -1 + years' experience with Ruby on Rails -Good
understanding and knowledge of Front End frameworks such as jQuery and
Backbone -GIT -HTML 5 & CSS3 -Ideally some experience in using 3rd party APIs
such as Facebook and YouTube

Send CV's to rbeattie@recruit360.co.uk and please do not hesitate to contact
me should you have any queries or require any further information.

------
jodosha
__Litmus (litmus.com) __

 __Cambridge, MA | Full-time | On site or Remote __

We're bootstrapped, profitable and proud. We're looking for:

UI DESIGNER

Design is a key selling point of our products. We'll give you all the
resources and support you need to craft beautiful, elegant experiences that
delight our customers.

RUBY DEVELOPER

Plan, build and launch features and products. Work closely with our designers
to craft beautiful and well thought out user experiences.

.NET DEVELOPER

Work on our testing platform, alongside our four other developers, tackling
problems that haven't been attempted before.

CONTENT DESIGNER

Collaborate with our marketing team to create content that educates, inspires
and informs our customers. Show off your broad range of visual communication
skills.

\---

<https://litmus.com/careers>

------
steveonthefly
Purple Cubed - Covent Garden, London

I'm looking for quality .Net developers and a UX designer to join our team to
help us to build a brand new product. You'll get to use great hardware, have a
say in which technologies we use, develop using best practices, and get to
work in a company that is recognised for being a great place to work.

It's an exciting time to join our well-established company, develop yourself
with us and create great software in the right way.

More info:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/jobs/employer/Purple%20C...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/jobs/employer/Purple%20Cubed)
<http://purplecubed.com/careers>

Thanks,

Steve K - Head Developer

------
fps
Nuance HPC Team (<http://www.nuance.com>, NUAN) - Burlington, MA, full time.

We're looking for a Sr. HPC Systems Engineer to join a growing team focused on
building scalable high performance computing platforms. You'll be expected to
develop tools and organize open source and commercial components to
inventively solve problems at the HPC scale (Thousands of servers, petabytes
of storage, hundreds of researchers.)

Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Develop tools to deploy, manage, monitor and troubleshoot HPC systems at scale.
      - Ability to maintain technical leadership in several of the following technical areas: Linux, Storage, Monitoring, Network, Scripting and Security.
      - Provide mentoring and coaching to less senior staff.
      - Advise on system architecture and growth planning.
      - Work independently, or lead projects on a small team to build solutions based on documented requirements.
      - Interact with internal clients, staff, IT, and external vendors to troubleshoot and resolve issues.
      - Maintain thorough documentation on system configurations, processes and tools.
      - Troubleshoot issues across the whole stack, software, hardware and network.
      - Handle after hours on-call duty as part of a team rotation
    

Required Skills:

    
    
      - Proficiency in at least one of the following languages: python, ruby, perl, bash.
      - Strong verbal and written communications skills.
      - Automation experience with tools such as Puppet, Chef, Ansible or CfEngine.
      - Experience using source revision control systems such as SVN or Git.
      - Virtualization experience with Linux systems on internal or external Cloud environments.
      - Ability to learn new technologies quickly and thoroughly
      - 4+ years experience maintaining Linux systems at a large scale.
      - Seeks to increase knowledge/skill in platforms/services.
      - Stays up to date with current industry trends and emerging technologies.
    

Preferred Skills:

    
    
      - Experience maintaining clustered filesystems using technologies like GPFS, Lustre, Gluster or HDFS.
      - Experience with high performance/Grid compute systems such as SGE, Hadoop
      - Experience with Openstack technologies including Swift and Nova.
      - Knowledge of Enterprise Networking and SAN technologies.
      - Has contributed code to an open source project.
    

We offer a competitive compensation package; including stock options, employee
stock purchase plan, 401(k), full health and welfare benefits and a casual yet
technically challenging work environment.

fred.smith@nuance.com

------
jwaldrip
iTriageHealth - Denver, CO, USA

Looking for: Ruby Developers, JavaScript Developers, QA Managers

What we Do: iTriageHealth is a multi-platform application (iOS, Web, Android)
focused on providing relevant healthcare knowledge and a patient to provider
pathway. We are paving the way for bringing more technology and transparency
to the worlds' currently opaque healthcare systems.

Culture: We are a strong team who fosters creativity and innovation. We are
currently 40+ developers and growing of a 90+ person company. We are looking
for passionate talented individuals.

We are competitive in Salary and have great benefits. Reach out to me for more
information.

Jason Waldrip m: 646-460-5959 e: jwaldrip@itriagehealth.com

------
tbarbugli
Fashiolista - Amsterdam, NL. Python/Django developers, DevOps. Full time, on-
site in our office in the center of Amsterdam.

We are a funded startup looking for Python/Django developers and sysadmins
with AWS experience.

As Fashiolista is growing rapidly, we are on the lookout for new team members
who can help us scale the site and keep up with our growth.

Although we are in the fashion industry, a love of fashion is not required. If
you love hacking open source applications and scaling high-traffic websites,
you'll fit right in.

We encourage our team to work on open source projects where possible, and
attempt to open source many of the components we build ourselves.

Our stack consists of, among other things:

\- Django

\- PostgreSQL

\- Redis

\- Memcached

\- RabbitMQ

\- SOLR

\- Celery

\- AWS

~~~
execat
You haven't included a link or email address. Cannot find it on the
Fashiolista page either.

------
AndreMploy
Spotify, New York, Site Reliability Engineer, Full time, on site.

We want to connect millions of people with their favorite songs and create a
service that people love to use. As a Systems Engineer working on Spotify’s
Site Reliability Engineering Team, your mission will be to ensure Spotify is
always fast, available, and scalable.

The primary mission of the Site Reliability Engineering Team is to make sure
that the music never stops streaming. In order to achieve this, you will have
the opportunity to work with many different teams at Spotify. You will be
involved in architecting and designing new systems and driving improvements to
existing ones. You’ll have a unique chance to work with large-scale systems in
a very fast-growing environment.

Responsibilities

Work in our Site Reliability Engineering team, focusing on automation and
maintainability at large scale to keep the music playing

Work with a service platform built with Open Source Software

Help us strategically scale our data centers and networks to reach more and
more users around the world

Troubleshoot and analyze applications, networks, and hardware

Collaborate with development teams to ensure all systems are built to scale
along with our user growth, acting as a stakeholder.

Requirements

Bachelors degree in Computer Science or relevant work experience

Linux: the internals of the kernel, the intricacies of userland, and the ins
and outs of packaging

Networking protocols at all layers of the stack

High availability, high performance, high security, and where each needs to be
applied

Configuration management tools (Puppet, Chef, Salt, etc)

System automation with scripting languages

Revision control systems

Databases (PostgreSQL, Cassandra, MySQL, etc)

Out of the box solutions for problems most haven’t encountered

Excellent written and verbal communication

Debian GNU/Linux knowledge a plus

<https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/view/oqqSWfwo/>

------
normamulligan
Avego (www.Avego.com) - Cork, Ireland

We have a growing and dynamic web applications development team and are
looking for a real hot-shot who has the experience, and the drive, to join
this fast-paced, high performance development team. If you’re an experienced
web developer who thrives on producing wicked, real user solutions, and you’re
intrigued by companies that produce awe-inspiring solutions that change the
user’s world, then we should meet.

What the job is about: Working with REST-ful API’S to develop web
applications; this is a JavaScript intensive position that requires excellent
knowledge of the DOM, cross browser intricacies and user interface design.
Strong web application design and development experience is essential,
involving client and server-side MVC frameworks. This role requires the
ability to work across various team environments and use of strong
communication skills to interact with clients as needed. The ideal candidate
will be committed to:

• Learning new technologies and techniques • Adopting the best and most
applicable aspects of these emergent technologies and techniques to Avego’s
web development projects • Keeping abreast of emerging trends in the web
industry

What we’re looking for: • 4 years + with core web technologies (HTML5,
Javascript, Ajax, DOM, CSS3) • 4 years + server-side web frameworks (one or
more of Java, NodeJS, PHP, Rails, Grails, etc) • Exposure to Design Patterns •
Experience with refactoring and code quality • Knowledge of web standards,
principles and practices • Understand the intricacies and insanities of cross-
browser development • Ability to work independently from assignment through
completion • An eye for design and layout • Usability experience

And what’s desirable:

• JavaScript library experience (jQuery, Backbone, YUI, Prototype, Mootools,
ExtJS, etc..) • Grails, Struts, Spring MVC • JSP, GSP • Familiarity with
Eclipse

Additional Information

Please note that any applicants must successfully complete and pass a
technical assessment before an interview is given. Examples of previous work
are essential. Any examples you have of your development, especially where
those include Javascript and HTML5 technologies, should be highlighted, as we
highly value seeing real development projects.

Eligibility Requirements • Applicants must have legal authorisation to work in
Ireland. We will consider sponsoring applicants for employment permits,
depending on their experience level, relevant to this position To apply:
Please send your CV, in strict confidence, to norma.mulligan@avego.com and we
will be in touch.

------
swong15
Startup Common Application is looking to recruit for our partner companies
which include the likes of Codecademy and many more!

Head over to <http://www.startupcommonapplication.com/> and submit job
applications to our entire database of startup partners in just a few minutes.

Recently featured on Techcrunch.
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/startup_common_application_...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/startup_common_application_hackathon/)

------
of
TransformativeMed - Seattle (<http://transformativemed.com/>)

We're looking for a full-time developer who wants to help make high-quality
medical software that's being used in hospitals around the US.

It would be great if you have experience with any of the following (but these
aren't requirements):

    
    
      * jQuery
      * PHP
      * PostgreSQL
      * Unit testing (QUnit)
    

Our office is in Seattle, WA - South Lake Union.

Right now we're a small startup with around 5-6 employees.

nik.nyby@transformativemed.com

------
keirk
Bango, Cambridge, UK - Front End Web Developer, up to £44k

<http://bango.com/careers/frontendwebdeveloperuxg.aspx>

------
Robin_Message
Unifyo (<https://unifyo.com>) – Cambridge/London, UK – Sales and Account
Executive

That's right, we're looking for a sales guy on Hacker News. We figured there
must be some sales guys on here who love technology but their skills and
passion are in sales, and are looking for a startup to join. If that sounds
like you, don't bother scrolling down; there won't be many more of these.

Basically, we have the technology (cue Six Million Dollar Man theme) and we
need you to help us turn it into money and happy customers.

 _The Product_

Unifyo is a genius product that can accelerate millions of people’s workflow
(e.g. in sales or customer service) by having instant access to unified
customer profiles.

 _The Plan_

You’ll proactively reach out to new and existing users (= leads) of Unifyo.
Instead of cold calling potential clients, you focus on making sure that
current users use Unifyo successful inside their companies and with their
colleagues, so they feel comfortable paying for it. We’ll expect you to
organise the sales approach, process and tools yourself and come back with
results. The whole team will support you in your exciting quest providing the
metrics and customer data you'll need to increase Unifyo's revenues from
thousands to millions.

 _What we (think) we need from you_

• You have at least 2 years of sales experience with demonstrable sales
targets achieved, along with a track record of selling software solutions
(SaaS) over the phone and face to face.

• You have received formal sales training.

• You have an innate hunger for personal and company success combined with a
great personality.

• You have a solid understanding of web, enterprise, and SaaS technologies.

• You have a strong interest in tech (that's why you're on Hacker News) but
you also have the ability to clearly explain complicated ideas to a non-
technical audience. Try explaining Facebook to your grandmother before
applying.

 _What's next_

For more information, and to apply, get in touch with me (Robin) or Ben (our
names at unifyo.com), or check out the full job at <https://unifyo.com/jobs-
sales>

------
sdizdar
cloudHQ.net - San Francisco, CA - Marketing aka. Growth Hacker

We are bootstrapped and profitable cloud-to-cloud replication and
synchronization service. We consider ourself the market leader in cloud-to-
cloud synchronization and backup with more than 2 million copied every day.

You will be the first person solely responsible for marketing and hacking the
growth. In other words, your goal is to increase awareness, virality,
traction, adoption, and advocacy for our product in a scalable way.

Our email is: jobs@cloudHQ.net

------
capkutay
WebAction Inc. in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Senior Front End
Developer and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company based in Palo Alto,
CA. The company was founded in May 2012 and it is currently in stealth
mode.Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records,
WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, and generous equity
for the right candidates. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as
we do and share the excitement of an early start-up environment please apply
today. Job Description: You should be a self-starting senior web UI developer
with a desire to lead and mentor others. You excel in a fast-paced agile
environment and will be able to collaborate with back-end engineers to design
interfaces and architect interaction models, and with the product team to
wire-frame and prototype ideas.

Desired Skills & Experience for Front-end Position: -Excellent JavaScript
knowledge necessary – please be prepared to show us examples of your work

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience with visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Know how to build drag and drop web diagramming UIs (such as mxGraph, gliffy, drawio)

-At least 4 years professional experience building sophisticated JavaScript applications At least 7 years experience in software development BS/BA in Computer Science or related field is a must

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses: -Experience in user interaction design and user experience

-Knowledge of back-end web frameworks

-iOS or Android experience

For the Platform Engineering position, you should have the following
interests/credentials:

Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable
architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro
/ Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL /
BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel /
Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

Candidates must currently reside in the USA. If this sounds like you, shoot us
an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
r3m6
iOpus GmbH, Heidelberg, GERMANY

We need help developing new features for our fast growing AlertFox Web
Performance Monitoring solution.

=> We need Software Engineers! :)

<http://www.iopus.com/company/careers/>

The position will be in our German office near Heidelberg. Work from home and
part-time (Teilzeit) options available.

iOpus GmbH is the German subsidiary of Ipswitch Inc., a leader in network
monitoring software and one of Boston's "Best Places to Work”.

------
mikek
Streak (<http://www.streak.com/jobs>) - San Francisco, CA

We're hiring devs of all kinds - front end, back end, iOS, Android.

------
arbowe
10 Cloud Specialists needed ASAP in San Francisco, CA

1099/temp to perm/full-time available.

Top Secret clearance is a plus.

Already have a start-up ? No problem! This is a great way to bootstrap your
income while working on a novel, high performance, multi-core processor.
Skills range from optimizing JAVA code to configuration management.

Highly competitive rates ( yes, you will be to afford to live in San
Francisco).

Interested ? Please email your resume to resume@stemboard.com with the subject
"SF Cloud"

------
jriediger
Recommind - San Francisco, CA - Machine Learning, Enterprise Software and
Frontend Engineers - Full-time

We are looking for people who are passionate about building applications for
finding information in unstructured and semi-structured data. Why should you
work with us? We have just recently been named as one of the world’s most
innovative companies in big data [1].

Our small team is working on a new prototype that will help automatize and
scale information extraction on unstructured data by a patent-pending learn-
by-example method. Currently our goal is to make information extraction in
legal contracts easier, but we really focus on all kinds of unstructured or
semi-structured information.

If you have expertise in Machine Learning and/or Natural Language Processing,
are familiar with building enterprise applications and/or have great design
and frontend skills, we would love to get in touch with you. We are generally
looking for strong generalists who are familiar with at least two of the
described three areas and share our vision.

Our stack is largely Java/jQuery/CSS/HTML5-based, but we also use Ruby on
Rails for rapid prototyping.

Depending on your area of expertise, you should have:

    
    
      - Strong CS fundamentals (algorithms, data structures)
      - Strong software design and architecture skills
      - Experience with ML or NLP
      - Frontend development and design experience
    

In any case you should have:

    
    
      - Passion to build quality software
      - Experience with Java or exceptional capabilities to learn it quickly
      - Entrepreneurial attitude
      - Willingness to learn and adapt to new technologies
    

We offer competitive compensation with benefits and a work experience with a
high degree of freedom and flexibility (work hours/work from home option) -
what’s important to us is the result of your work. While you would be part of
a small but growing team working on a completely new product, you would enjoy
the perks and benefits of a fast-growing company.

[1] [http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/2013/in...](http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/2013/industry/big-data)

If this sounds interesting, let’s talk! Send me your resume/CV and links to
github, projects or blogs etc.: julian (dot) riediger (at) recommind (dot) com

-Julian (Technical Product Manager)

------
natemeagher
New York, NY - Animoto

We're Animoto, a video creation platform that automatically produces stunning
music videos using images, video clips, and music. Here are our current
openings:

Software Engineer - Front End Animoto is looking for a well-rounded front-end
engineer who is passionate about developing beautiful user interfaces using
the very latest in web technologies, with a keen eye for design details and a
strong grasp of best practices. Full details:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o8jnXfwv&s=Blog](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o8jnXfwv&s=Blog)

Software Engineer – Platform We're looking for great software engineers to
build out the Animoto Platform. These services operate at scale to power
internal applications such as Animoto.com, the Animoto iPhone app, the Animoto
Facebook app in addition to external APIs. We want to significantly expand the
Platform's capabilities in 2013 and need excellent engineers to help. Full
details:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oOsoXfwl&s=Blog](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oOsoXfwl&s=Blog)

Software Design Engineer in Test We're looking for someone who loves to write
software to break software, but isn't above doing some manual testing, too.
Want to fuzz our rendering engine? Want to do some model-based testing of
Animoto.com? Want to rip open all the tiny cracks in our infrastructure to see
what bursts into flames? Then we want you. Full details:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ovvoXfw5&s=Blog](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ovvoXfw5&s=Blog)

Software Engineer - Mobile: We're looking for talented mobile software
engineers who want to work on cutting edge problems in the video, image and
service-oriented architecture domains! In the process, be an integral part of
a team that is rapidly innovating how users create and share their memories
through video. A strong background in Computer Science is highly desirable, as
is a background building iOS and Android apps in the past. Full Details:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ohQnXfwb&s=Blog](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ohQnXfwb&s=Blog)

Software Test Engineer: Animoto is looking for testers who would love to find
new ways to break everything from our website to apps to our rendering engine
and more! We need testers who will be comfortable inside the engineering team,
working with teams throughout the rest Animoto, and listening to customers to
find new ways to improve the test team and the product in general. Full
details:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ovvoXfw5&s=Blog](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ovvoXfw5&s=Blog)

------
scootklein
StatusPage.io - just accepted into YC S13

Looking for tech generalist co-founder, more on the back end and ops side of
the business.

founders@statuspage.io for more info

------
pranaya_co
Looking for a Front End Developer in New York City :
<http://flintny.com/jobs/>

------
omarish
FULL TIME or INTERN - Priceonomics (YC W2012)

* We build things and ship fast. We're looking for people who do the same.

The rest is negotiable :).

omar+hn05012013@priceonomics.com

------
ryanwanger
MapQuest - Denver, CO

Looking for junior/mid level Rails & javascript developers. 9-5, great
benefits, & excellent team.

Email: ryan.wanger@mapquest.com

------
lamplightr
Uken Games is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile
games. In particular, we are looking for: \- Senior iOS Developer \- DevOps
Engineer

We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android and Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com>

------
danielsamuels
Onespacemedia - Cambridge, UK. <http://www.onespacemedia.com/>

\---

Junior/middle-weight web developer

Are you an internet-obsessed design-savvy coder? Interested in being part of a
friendly, dynamic team in a central Cambridge studio? We want to talk to front
or back end developers who are creative, organised and love all things web.
Ideally you'll have some or all of the following skills:

Knowledge of writing standards-compliant, high-performing HTML5 and CSS web
pages. Experience of working with popular web libraries. We use Django and
jQuery, but you can learn these on the job. Good knowledge of at least one
programming language. We work primarily in Python and Javascript, but are
happy for you to learn these on the job too. An understanding of database
programming and design. Familiarity with *nix based operating systems.
Awareness of popular web APIs, such as Google Maps, Twitter and Facebook. More
important than relevant experience is the drive to learn and expand your skill
set. If you've got a commitment to excellence and can demonstrate an aptitude
for programming then we want to hear from you. In return you'll receive a
competitive salary, full training and your own top of the range laptop (we
work predominantly on Macs but we can let the odd Windows machine slip through
the net!).

What you can expect to work on

Expect to work on a wide range of challenging projects. We don't have a cookie
cutter approach to the web and push the design and technical envelope on all
our work. Recent projects have included: an application that manages, filters
and analyses radio spectrum data from a series of nationally-located nodes; a
responsive website for a high-end safari and Africa travel company; a large
website and online admin system to manage the ever-changing attractions and
events for an interactive science centre; and a website/application that
tracks, maps and graphs the progress of University spin-out companies. Most of
our projects are responsive and we're as committed to the front-end user
experience as we are to what's happening under the hood.

How we work

As a team we listen, learn, plan, design, build, test and deliver together.
Whilst different people are responsible for their own part of a project, we
all understand the importance of the chain and support each other to get
things done. You'll be expected to manage your own workload and you won't ever
have a project manager breathing down your neck. Our process is front-loaded
with in-depth research and discovery rounds in which both developers and
designers participate. This keeps scope creep to a minimum and deadlines and
budgets realistic. We don't subscribe to unnecessary bureacracy and keep
things streamlined and agile. You'll get to talk to clients too - we all share
the successes and the challenges of a project together.

Learning

The web is constantly evolving so we expect you to as well. Experimentation
and learning new skills is part of the fabric at Onespacemedia. Need some
books or course materials? No problem. Want to try out some new techniques on
a test project? No problem. Something you want to tell the world about a
technology or trend? Blog about it on the website. We expect our team members
to be passionate and knowledgeable about their field of expertise.

Lifestyle

Working at Onespacemedia is fun. We do serious work for serious clients but
that doesn't mean we can't enjoy it. Expect plenty of laughter, music, company
lunches, trips to the pub and impromptu ping pong battles. Just ten minutes
walk from the station and ten minutes walk from the centre of Cambridge, the
office is located just of Mill Road, the cultural heart of Cambridge (and
probably the closest thing you can get to a London street outside of the
capital). We're surrounded by green spaces, pubs, shops and cafés (including
the legendary Hot Numbers). We've even got parking spaces. We operate a
flexitime scheme too so those of you who are commuting from out of town don't
have to spend four hours a day stuck in a traffic jam to and from work.

How to apply

Please send CV, covering note and links to any websites or applications you
have created, or been involved with, to jobs@onespacemedia.com. We are open to
enquiries from individuals seeking part-time and full-time work.

------
j0j0r0
Bunseki Software Authority is hiring for a variety of technology specific
expert witnesses e.g. Bitcoin, MapReduce, Software Licensing, Security, etc...

(<http://experts.bunseki-sa.com/jobs/>).

Location: Anywhere

Keywords: REMOTE

------
t1c1
Data Analytics Startup :: Cojoin Inc.

    
    
        - Data engineers & full-stack web hax
        - Santa Monica, California
        - Full-time
    

<http://cojoin.co/analytics-careers>

------
armbrusting
ff Venture Capital (ffvc.com) - New York City

ffVC, a seed stage fund established 1999, is looking for an engineer to join
our 16 person team (standing desks and an open office). Your responsibility
will be to help us build products that will help our companies succeed. As
such, you will get an inside view of venture capital and what it takes to
build a successful startup.

Up until now we have been a Python shop, but are much more interested in a
smart people than any specific language(s).

If you want to spend a couple years shipping product and immersing yourself
into a portfolio of growing companies, email Ryan at hn@ffvc.com.

------
benblair
Chicago, IL

Help MarkITx[1] build the software systems that will track, value and trade
the world’s IT infrastructure. Working side-by-side with our CTO Ben Blair
(that's me) and our head of product Shawn Kelly, you’ll design and build a web
of distributed systems sitting atop our AWS infrastructure. You'll have full
ownership of your projects and the systems you work on. You'll never be
micromanaged.

We're looking for engineers who have built, deployed and managed large
distributed systems. We're pragmatists, not purists. We try to use the right
technology for the job, with familiarity being a tie breaker. Some things we
use today: Node.js, ElasticSearch, Redis and CouchDB and a slew of AWS
services.

The types of project you might work on:

\- An automated market making system for wholesalers

\- An inventory import that can identify products in anything from poorly
formatted spreadsheets to scanned invoice PDFs to photos of asset tags

\- A public-facing API for asset valuation and trading

We Offer:

\- Great work environment + generous equipment budget

\- Base salary in the $110 - $130k range + significant equity

\- Raise to $160 - $180k when we close our Series A

\- Benefits including health, dental

About MarkITx

MarkITx is a B2B exchange for buying and selling IT hardware (anything that
goes into a datacenter). We are disrupting the $350B secondary IT market by
bringing simplicity and transparency to a process that is currently painful,
ugly and untrustworthy. We are a well funded startup, working out of 1871. We
are a very talented, deeply experienced and tight-knit team. We have some of
the best backers and advisors in Chicago. We’ve proven the model, with over
$60MM in orders and over $150k per month in transactions. We’re just getting
started, and we need your help to scale.

Our culture is driven by a simple constraint: every colleague we add should
make the rest of the team happier and better at their own jobs. That means
talent density grows as we grow. It means we have zero tolerance for ego-
driven BS. It means we’re in awe of what our colleagues are capable of. It
means we have complete autonomy to identify and solve the problems in our
domain. It means we care more about the win than we do about who did what to
get us there.

Email me at ben@markitx.com if you're interested and tell me about what you've
built.

[1] <https://www.markitx.com>

------
buf
Rentify - London, UK, Software Engineer (ruby on rails)

Listen, I don't want to bore you. You should know a few things about us before
we begin.

1\. We're a small tight-knit team that wants to change how rentals are done.
The rental industry is old, antiquated, and ready for a push. We think we have
the right recipe, and so does Balderton Capital, who invested in us for our
Series A.

2\. We don't do deadlines, or assign your day to day work to you, or tell you
how to get it done, or make your decisions. You're smart, professional. You
already know how to build software so you don't need us to tell you. Of
course, we don't mind helping if you get stuck. Read more about it here:
[http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-
engineers...](http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-engineers-we-
trust-to-get-shit-done)

3\. We're all hungry for success.

Okay, now for the normal stuff:

## Responsibilities:

\- Lead by example - by writing good code, talking about good code, and then
drinking beers with the team about all the good code that was written

\- Design and development of new product features and enhancements

\- Communicate with non-engineers to define requirements and deliverables

\- Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them

\- Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech
talks, brown bags, blogs, or open source

## Requirements:

\- You ideally have Ruby on Rails experience. (We'll still talk to you if
you've done something with Django or node.js)

\- You want to work in a startup (a.k.a. a place that works hard and plays
hard)

\- You feel comforted when you write a good unit test

\- You must have a Bachelor's knowledge level of computer science via
education or experience

\- You know when to use Postgres/Mysql vs Mongodb/Redis

\- You understand the full stack (servers, RoR, javascript/css/html)

\- You have to be able to travel to central London every day

## Perks:

\- Unlimited vacation

\- Equity in Rentify

\- Food and drinks available in the office 24/7

\- Feel free to crush your co-workers on our N64 and pool table. We're
probably going to build a nap room too because I need a snooze once in a
while.

\- We provide whatever tools you need to succeed like the latest hardware and
educational material

\- Be a part of a collaborative team that sits in an open environment (read:
no politics) who previously worked at companies like Eventbrite, Google, and
Apple

To apply, send a CV + github over to jobs@rentify.com

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition - Toronto, ON, Canada - REMOTE

At Precision Nutrition, we're committed to the Fitness 2.0 vision: technology
that makes lifelong change easier than ever before. We're looking for a new
teammate to help us make it happen.

Specifically, we're looking for a Front-end design engineer. Someone with:

* both design and coding chops

* incredibly strong skills in HTML5, CSS and the related design tools (Creative Suite, etc.)

* some experience with JQuery and any of the MVC Javascript frameworks (optional, but a big plus. We're using Ember.js on our current project)

* the ability to turn UI sketches and mockups into beautiful, working HTML / CSS / JS prototypes

* the ability to turn those prototypes into clean, elegant, production-ready code

* a passion for learning, a penchant for listening, and a good attitude to tie it all together

We're going to be working primarily on responsive and mobile-specific web
projects and apps, so if you're interested, send us something that shows us
what you can do. If you have a GitHub profile, a portfolio, or even something
you've cooked up for fun just to demo your skills, we'd love to see it. Come
build the future of fitness with us.

At Precision Nutrition we:

* Pay in the top 10% in the world for each position.

* Offer 4 weeks paid vacation and a health benefit stipend.

* $10,000 annual expense budget for whatever hardware, software, training and conferences you might wish for.

* Encourage and enthusiastically support remote work.

Join us so you can:

* Work from anywhere. If you’re in Toronto, our hometown, great! If not, no worries. Many people on our team work exclusively from home, from all over the world. We prefer people to be on Eastern time (or close to it), because it makes virtual meetings easier. But we'll consider superb applications from anyone, anywhere.

* Work in the fitness and nutrition industry. We love exercise, we love nutrition, and we love sport. That’s why we started this company. If you do too, you’ll appreciate how rare it is to do a job you really love. For active, fit people, Precision Nutrition is that opportunity.

* Work with fun, bright, and talented people. We’re a small company, and we’re picky about who we work with, because to us, this isn’t just a job – it’s our life. Over time, and with careful selection, we’ve put together a group of extremely talented, flexible, and positive people who truly love what they do, and who appreciate the strengths their teammates bring. It's an incredibly creative environment.

Interested? Send an application to applications@precisionnutrition.com, and
include a cover letter, resume / LinkedIn profile, GitHub profile, portfolio
-- whatever will show us what you can do.

------
sserrano44
devsAr Inc. (<http://devsar.com/>) is looking to contract a part-time business
developer base in San Francisco or the Bay Area.

At devsAr we build web and mobile applications for startups.

Job will basically include maintain relation with current clients, assist to
events and seek for potential clients. Rates negotiable depending on previous
experience/background.

Shoot me an email personally at sebastian@devsar.com

------
dayjah
Twitch.tv / YC / great investors / great partnerships / CEO is a YC board
member / crazy growth / cool industry / Downtown San Francisco

Many positions! Help us continue to push watching both pro and personal video
gaming main stream. We've hit on a strong product market fit and we're growing
hand over fist right now. As such we have need for:

\- backend engineers[1]

\- product engineers[2]

We're analytical about the work that we do and you should be too. You should
also care about getting things done right, and be pragmatic about when to
choose speed over quality, if you opt for the former you're the type of
engineer that makes a note that you shorted on quality and you'll come back
and fix that up.

We keep small engineering teams (usually no more than 10 people per team),
this permits us to own what we work on. It is one of the best things about
working here in my experience!

The low down on the positions:

[1] - Backend Engineers

With 30m MAU (last published number... it is bigger now!) our backend
engineers work to keep our service humming along with five nines of uptime.
Your work would include not only improving core pieces of infrastructure but
also envisaging new pieces that we do not have yet that will help take us to
the next level. Some examples of things that have been done recently:

\- migration to ruby 1.9

\- built out a new IRC chat server which handles ~1000 qps. Best thing here is
we slotted this in and no one noticed (except that chat was more stable, etc).

\- Created a brand new API to access our data, this is used by Activision
(Call of Duty: Black Ops II), EA (EA origin) and PlanetSide II, Smite, amongst
a wide array of other game devs.

\- Replaced a core piece of infrastructure used to let us know what streams
are live, and what content they have on them. Again, this has been done
without anyone noticing - its main win was taking us from needing 8 app
servers to being able to handle all the load on one, but we run a couple of
resilience.. naturally

We've a bunch of other coolness in the pipeline.

[2] - Product Engineers

One of the reasons we're growing so fast is that we're starting to churn out
high quality features and general product improvements. There is still so far
to go, the twitch you see now is as a result of dedicating much of our
engineering work to scaling, in that time we've hired some kick ass product
engineers and they're starting to push us forwards. Some things we've worked
on recently:

\- migrating site over to emberjs

\- "Turbo" - ad free watching on all channels

\- key product improvements: vod watching, vod creation

\- new flash player - faster, less resource intensive, easier to build new
features on

\- payment provider integrations - aiming to make it as easy to pay in various
geos as is possible.

We've a bunch of other coolness in the pipeline! (yes, there is an echo in
here...).

Feel free to hit me up if you're interested / have questions / want a tshirt,
etc, I head up our engineering team: ossareh at twitch.tv

------
zinxq
Refresh.io

Fulltime, Palo Alto - funded Series A

<http://www.refresh.io>

email: paul at refresh.io

Title: "Rather Impressive Java Developer"

Our current dev team is pretty awesome and we're looking to add to it.
Currently we have a few PhD's, few ex-googler's, some tech book authors,
couple of ex-linkedin, ex-microsofties, and stanfords, and a bunch of startup
vets like Trulia and dealer.com. Heck we even have the guy who wrote the Java
testing framework TestNG ( <http://www.testng.org> ) and the guy who wrote
Mailinator ( <http://mailinator.blogspot.com> ). And we're only up to 7
people. But we want an 8th and maybe a 9th.

Job Description: Someone we want to work with. Someone who will make us
smarter and better and, in return, someone we can make smarter and better too.
Someone who will help us make our company and its products great.

Our technology includes: Java. Thousands of threads (Mailinator guy keeps
adding more, TestNG guy keeps removing them). Tons of data, tremendous data
analysis, fuzzy logic, machine learning, natural language processing. We use
Mongo and we're having no problems with it - because we're careful. We treat
every superfluous database access and every unnecessary network call like its
a small insult to our users. And gosh darn it, we love our users.

Simply, we are building a product that fetches and analyzes massive amounts of
data to improve our user's lives (see the website for a more specific
description, or better yet, email me)

Job Requirements: You know Java (or at least you're willing to learn it) - but
hands-down you know some computer language cold. You know it well enough to
hate parts of it but yet probably understand why they're there. You get why
algorithms are important and know when to implement them and sometimes, when
its better to just do it the easy way. You understand that startups experiment
a lot - and consequently discover amazing things occasionally, but throw away
code far more often.

The static credentials on your resume are great but honestly, its the dynamic
stuff we're more interested in.

You've done stuff. You're proud of the stuff you've done. You can show us -
heck, you can't wait to show us. It might be an iphone app, or an open source
project, or a thread-safe cache-invalidation scheme, or a javascript game, or
maybe you launched a startup. Either which way - you built something - start
to finish. You can deliver.

The interview:

We love solving problems and every interview question we ask is based on
something we've actually had to code. So we sometimes get rather excited to
find a smart person willing to solve a problem a new way with us on a
whiteboard. You should think this way too - you don't rate interviews as being
easy or hard - you rate them as being boring or fun. And we definitely shoot
for fun. Right answers aren't the point - finding a good attack vector on the
problem is.

Our CTO's take on getting your resume Silicon Valley ready:
[http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-get-your-
resume-...](http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-get-your-resume-
silicon-valley.html)

------
theflyingkiwi42
Simply Studio / 17 Hats (<http://simplystudio.com/>) - IRVINE, CA / REMOTE
(US/CANADA preferred)

We're looking for a senior web developer to join our team. We're building a
fantastic one-stop SAAS app for one person businesses. It handles everything
from invoicing, to contact management, to online contracts, to accounting and
more. Over the past year we've built the initial version of the app for the
photographers. It's been very successful and we're ready to move on to other
industries.

This is where you come in! As we grow, we need somebody who can take care of
building new front end functionality, as well as fix the occassional bug in
our current feature set. The front end of the app is a single page app, using
Sammy.js and Knockout.js. We built our own MVC framework that kicks ass, and
is very easy to use.

We're looking for the person who loves coding challenges, and can figure out
the best solution in a reasonable matter of time. A person who will work with
our UX designer (who creates the necessary HTML and CSS) to implement the
design. A person who understands that real businesses use our software on a
daily basis and the importance of writing code that does what we expect.

You'll be joining a small but very experienced development and design team.
We've been making scalable SAAS applications for over 15 years with over
10,000 clients. Since 2010, we've been using AWS for basically everything.

Skills & Requirements

Must haves:

\- Great understanding of writing re-useable Javascript

\- Understand JSON structures

\- Experience with 'single page' web application

\- Have written a jQuery plugin

\- Know your way around HTML and CSS

\- Tons of Ajax experience

Plus:

\- Server side experience with MySQL

\- Perl experience

\- Knockout.js experience

\- Amazon AWS experience

An interest in (small) business would be another plus.

About Simply Studio / 17Hats

We're self-financed and profitable. The position is available now, and it is
possible to tele-commute. Currently our team is location all over the country
and Canada. If you live in the LA area, you would still work from home (or
your favorite coffee shop) but we'd meet up once a week or so to go over the
latest developments.

There's always a lot going on, which means every day is different. There are
always new challenges. With our current user base, it is very rewarding when
you see the responses come in after you release a new feature or fix an
existing issue.

If you love front end app development, we're the place for you!

Salary range, depending on experience, is between $80,000 and $120,000 (US
Dollars).

Please drop us an email at jobs@simplystudio.com

------
msutherl
Why are there so few design jobs here?

~~~
csmattryder
Designer News has a similar setup with UI/UX Designer positions being posted,
you may have more luck there.

<https://news.layervault.com/>

------
ad93611
We are looking for a core-team member for our startup in Bangalore, India. We
offer good chunk of equity for the right person.

Background

Gaglers (<http://gaglers.com>) is a scalable real-time chat platform.
Currently, we offer group chat for communities and live chat with unlimited
operators.

Our high-level technical challenges are,

    
    
        scaling a real-time platform to millions of concurrent users.
        measure all interactions to make data driven decisions
    

This is a full-time position based in Bangalore, India.

Typical Day at the Job

Here is how a typical day will look like. You start by looking the status of
the production dashboard and bugs. With a quick scan you find that that the
message counts are not getting updated in the dashboard after the code push
last night. You jump on it right way and send a short code-review out, after
testing it on your staging setup.

With that out of the way, you get back to the feature that you have been
working on. You know exactly why you are building this feature and what impact
it will have on the customers. The feature was specced out last week in some
intense design discussions. You finished a quick prototype yesterday. You
throw it out today and start the code and unit testing for the initial
release. The plan is to deploy a basic version this week sometime, gather
feedback over a few days and then fine-tune it based on what the customers
say.

Just after lunch, while you code, you come across a bug in the queuing sub-
system. You decide that it would be simple for you to fix it as well and so
you do. While you fixed the bug, you thought about how you can make the
queuing system much more scalable. You write a quick note to yourself to talk
about it later.

By the end of the day you'll have a good chunk of the new feature implemented.
You'll send that queuing system bug fix for code-review tomorrow morning and
continue your work of the new feature. How the role will develop

Initially, the tasks you take on will be smaller and fairly well defined.
Longer term, the requirements you get will be more general, and you’ll
interpret them to produce great solutions. You’ll also generate tasks on your
own initiative as you identify opportunities.

As we grow, we may need to take on more developers. You’ll have the
opportunity to be responsible for these folks if you want.

Technical Qualifications

You will be,

    
    
        fluent in Django and Python and comfortable using Git
        be happy with HTML and Javascript
        have designed and written applications using Django
        comfortable managing a group of remote linux servers.
    

You'll have the opportunity to work on all areas of our stack. Our technology
stack includes,

    
    
        Django, Python, Erlang
        Redis, MySQL
        RabbitMQ, Celery
        MemCache
        Bootstrap, JQuery, Javascript
    

We are looking for someone who sees their role as bigger than just
programming. You'll also get to know our business. You'll also look for
opportunities to make things cooler for our customers.

Contact me directly: augustus at gaglers dot com

------
voberoi
Harry's (<http://www.harrys.com>). Fulltime or Intern. New York City.

A bit about us:

We built Harry’s with one simple belief: everyone deserves a great shave at a
fair price. As such, we seek to provide our own brand of exceptional shaving
products direct to our customers online. We launched on March 13th and have
been humbled and flattered by the early customer response, and we're now
looking to bring on more talented engineers to help make every one of our
customers happy and change the world, one 5-o'clock shadow at a time.

We're looking for outstanding full stack engineers and data engineers who want
to solve thorny e-commerce problems in {customer marketing, web performance,
customer experience/support, operations, supply chain management} in
innovative ways.

Technologies: our web site is built on Rails, we're hosted on Heroku, our data
is stored in Postgres, and we write a lot of Python to consolidate data from
various sources and analyze it.

For the full stack engineer who thrives on shipping features in the face of
complex problems and processes:

Our custom e-commerce platform powers the entire business, from the HTML on
our homepage all the way down to our supply chain. We’ve got fun problems to
work out every day, at every level of the stack, all with the hope to make
purchasing and shaving with us the best experience out there. We’re looking
for someone genuinely excited by the opportunity to make millions of peoples
lives easier and build the Harry’s platform of tomorrow. Your primary
responsibilities will include:

    
    
      - Design and implement core features of the production website
      - Build infrastructure to support various external features and other units of the business
      - Think about performance all the time, and proactively make changes to make our platform better
      - Determine ways to operate more efficiently (e.g. optimizing our inventory and shipping algorithms)
    

For the statistically inclined engineer who communicates with data and hacks
on data problems:

Data plays an integral role at Harry's, informing every facet of our business.
We are constantly working to understand the behaviors of tens of thousands of
customers, tailoring offerings to them so that we can make them happy and
drive continued demand. To that end, we're looking for a statistically-
inclined software engineer who is well- versed in building data systems and
wants to use data to inform decisions at Harry's in a forward-thinking way.
Your primary responsibilities will include:

    
    
      - Build infrastructure to automate data collection, storage, processing, and presentation.
      - Instrument our website and marketing communications to gather the data we need.
      - Test changes we make to our site, emails, packaging, shipping options, -- everything, really -- relentlessly.
      - Produce, analyze, and present data to users in a context that allows them to make meaningful strategic decisions.
      - Use your sheer intellectual horsepower to figure out and communicate how to better delight our customers.
    

If interested, email jobs@harrys.com with why you're interested and relevant
links (e.g. Github, projects, LinkedIn).

------
mattnguyen
Tapjoy - SAN FRANCISCO

About Us:

Tapjoy is a mobile advertising and monetization platform whose unique Mobile
Value Exchange model allows users to select personalized advertisements with
which to engage for virtual rewards or premium content. Tapjoy helps unlock
mobile joy by empowering more than one billion mobile users who choose to
watch videos, subscribe to services, install applications and participate in
other types of advertisements in exchange for virtual rewards they can use in
their favorite apps. Tapjoy’s turnkey in-app advertising platform helps
developers acquire cost-effective, high-value new users and monetize their
applications, while its powerful advertising marketplace lets brand
advertisers reach a global mobile audience spanning more than 20,000
applications. Tapjoy is backed by top-tier investors, including J.P. Morgan
Asset Management, Rho Ventures, North Bridge Venture Partners, InterWest
Partners and D.E. Shaw Ventures. Headquartered in San Francisco, the company
also has offices in New York, Boston, Los Angeles, Chicago, Atlanta, Santa
Barbara, London, Paris, Dusseldorf, Beijing, Shanghai, Seoul and Tokyo. For
more information, please visit www.tapjoy.com.

Please email matthew@tapjoy.com to apply and put "HN" in the subject line.

\---------------------

DevOps Engineer

Responsibilities:

Tapjoy is a rapidly growing company with strong revenues and solid market
share, and is currently seeking an experienced DevOps Engineer to help
architect, build and monitor our applications and systems infrastructure. This
is a high-impact role in a fast-paced organization that is poised for massive
growth and success. We value those with exceptional technical skills who want
to work with others in a fun, challenging and ever-changing environment.
Essential duties and responsibilities may include, but are not limited to, the
following as additional roles and/or focus will be needed as the company and
department continues to grow and evolve:

Define and implement automated system installation/configuration procedures in
a Linux environment Implement and deploy scripts/tools to facilitate error
free and repeatable software deployment processes Contribute to planning
efforts for disaster recovery, capacity expansion, component upgrading and
system hardening Identify problems and inefficiencies in the current
environment and making strategic recommendations for future improvements
Produce and maintain documentation on installations, incidents, and procedures
Help with log collection and analysis Troubleshoot performance issues
Contribute expertise in specific technical areas to the team as a whole Ad hoc
projects depending on needs of Engineering team Qualifications:

B.S., M.S. or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent Strong Systems
Administration skill set in a Linux-based environment (Ubuntu) Advanced
scripting language experience with Ruby; Python or Perl are also okay
Considerable knowledge of web application infrastructure and Amazon Web
Services preferred Practical object-oriented programming experience
(Git/Github) Self-starter, able to tackle projects from start to finish
without a lot of hand-holding Comfortable collaborating with other engineers

\---------------------

Frontend Engineer

Responsibilities:

Tapjoy is seeking a Front End Software Engineer. Our team is a small
collaborative highly talented group with a number of interesting technical
challenges that will excite either the best of mobile front end application
developers or the bright upstart. Essential duties and responsibilities may
include, but are not limited to, the following as additional roles and/or
focus will be needed as the company and department continues to grow and
evolve:

Work closely with the design, product and engineering teams to define and
develop the company’s next-generation mobile-optimized web applications Using
the latest web technologies, work closely with our UI/UX designers to
translate product specs/mocks into fully functional user interfaces. You’ll
get to drive our HTML5-based cross-platform technology Build and maintain
extensible cross-browser/cross-device front end code. Tens of millions of
users will see and use what is built overnight Requirements:

B.S., M.S. or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent Solid experience in
building cross-browser web applications using HTML, CSS and JavaScript Solid
understanding of object-oriented JavaScript. Experience with design patterns a
plus Experience with Ruby on Rails (highly desired), SQL and unit/functional
testing Experience with building JSON/AJAX web services Working knowledge of
current web standards such as HTML5 and CSS3 Working knowledge of front end
optimization and performance techniques Proficiency with Photoshop Experience
developing mobile-optimized web applications, (i.e. iOS or Android apps) a
plus

\---------------------

Sales Engineer

This Sales Engineer will be responsible for enabling customer success by
ensuring that customer environments are integrated and go live with the Tapjoy
platform within 24 hours. This is a key client-facing role that is the point-
of-contact for providing post-sales solutions, resolving technical challenges
and finding the answers to open issues during the integration process and
ongoing account technical support. A secondary responsibility is to work
closely with the Developer Relations and Sales organizations to provide pre-
sales technical support to help close new customer accounts. Essential duties
and responsibilities may include, but are not limited to, the following as
additional roles and/or focus will be needed as the company and department
continues to grow and evolve:

Answering support tickets/requests from iOS and Android developers integrating
Tapjoy's ad products Serve as "Subject Matter Expert" for all Tapjoy ad
products internally and externally Assist in writing and updating Tapjoy's
external developer focused documentation Manage and troubleshoot integration
issues on an on-going basis with our partner network Work closely with the
product, engineering and QA teams to provide customer feedback and help guide
development of new products and features Support sales/account management
teams with technical questions and issues, including demos, Q&A and sales
tools Develop best practices in the mobile advertising and monetization space
and help Tapjoy partners optimize their apps Requirements:

A technical degree from 4 year university (e.g. computer science, engineering,
math, etc) 2 years experience in a technical support or customer service role
Excellent written and verbal communication skills Solid partner management
skills from a previous customer-facing role or as an engineer with external
responsibilities Well organized with strong attention to detail Must be able
to excel working cross-functionally, supporting multiple groups within the
company Self-starter, someone who manages multiple projects simultaneously and
drives to completion Flexibility, resourcefulness and the ability to thrive in
a dynamic, fast-paced environment Experience explaining concepts over the
phone and writing technical concepts for many different audiences. The
capacity to quickly absorb new concepts and technologies Desired Skills:

Internet advertising and/or software company background Working knowledge of
Objective-C and Java preferred Unity, PhoneGap and Adobe Air experience
Experience in writing SQL queries Bonus Points:

You've developed and released an app in the iOS App Store or Google Play Store
You've integrated Tapjoy into a mobile app in the past Other:

Minimal travel. Most work is conducted on the phone, via email and online This
is a position that reports to the Business Development team, not the
Engineering team.

\-------------------

~~~
ropz
"Tapjoy is a mobile advertising and monetization platform whose unique Mobile
Value Exchange model allows users to select personalized advertisements with
which to engage for virtual rewards ... blah blah blah."

Sounds like shit.

~~~
hello_newman
Is that really necessary? Does that add any value to this discussion?

If you're looking to troll...go to reddit or YouTube.

------
Ovid
Amsterdam, Netherlands. Work permit and relocation assistance provided.

Hiring for two different companies, both of whom will pay your relocation.

Company 1:

Looking for UX designers, front-end and back-end developers. UX designer: use
Photoshop, Gimp, or whatever makes your socks roll up and down and you know
how to make Web and/or mobile applications work for customers. Knowledge of
HTML, JavaScript and CSS also needed.

Front-end developer: you can make Web sites do exactly what you want them to
do, regardless of the browser or operating system the web site is running on.
Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS required.

Back-end developers: you know what it takes to power the back-end of large web
sites. You understand scalability issues and can explain the difference
between an inner and outer join. You know what O(log N) is and why it's
important. Your programming language history isn't important because you're
good enough to learn a new language if needed.

All positions: not looking for rock stars. Looking for competent technical
talent who are willing to move to Europe (unless you're already here). We have
many expats working here and we'll even help pay for Dutch lessons, if you
want them.

We also like people who understand business because you'll be expected to make
many of your own decisions without having to ask permission from management
for every little thing that you do. You will have the power to get stuff done,
work with a great bunch of people and be able to spend your five weeks of
vacation time cruising across Europe and discovering why Amsterdam is such a
beautiful city.

Company 2:

Unlike Company 1, Company 2 _is_ looking for rock stars to bring to Amsterdam.
They want front-end devs and system engineers. They want you to have at least
a bachelor's degree in IT or a related field and you have to have a fairly
impressive resume/CV (in terms of work, open source or educational background
(preferably all three)) to even get an interview. In return, they offer a very
agile environment, hard tasks, in a stable, long-term company. Large company,
but each team gets a room with only a few people (no open-plan distractions).
Management gets out of your way and meetings are discouraged. There's a heavy
focus on constant performance optimization of systems because no one like a
slow system. Multiple programming languages are used with the language being
chosen to fit the problem and not the other way around.

Front-end devs: mostly PHP with Smarty and Propel, though other languages,
such as Java, and Python are used. You will be working on desktop, tablet and
mobile applications and know Javascript and CSS fluently. This means more than
just jQuery! Mobile experience is helpful, as it UX work.

System Engineers: you will be responsible for thousands of Linux servers
across several data centers. Company 2 serves a quarter of a billion page
views a day and heavy use of the latest open-source technologies is encouraged
in their quest for better and better performance. Nginx, Puppet, stackless
Python and MySQL are just a few of the technologies involved. The engineers
are heavily involved in open source and are encouraged to give back to the
community. You have deep experience in Linux, preferably multiple
distributions, you know bash and at least one scripting language. You have
strong experience with a variety of open source monitoring and scalability
technologies.

To apply for any of these, send an email to jobs at allaroundtheworld.fr and
refer to this post.

~~~
zukhan
Just a tip, you'd probably get more traction if you mentioned names of the
companies and what they actually do.

~~~
Ovid
You're right, but there's a catch-22: my wife and I are starting a company
focusing on helping people move to other countries. For recruiting, we
currently only work with companies who sponsor work permits and help with
relocation. Thus, I act as a recruiter for those companies and if I mention
their names or get too specific about what they do, candidates can apply
directly. That not only removes any commission we make referring them, it also
kills any chance we have to help the candidate prepare for the interviews.

I am _very_ passionate about helping people become expats (my wife and I have
both lived in multiple countries) and I'm just hoping I can find a way to turn
my passion into a business.

------
apaprocki
New York / London - Bloomberg

<http://jobs.bloomberg.com/> <http://www.bloomberg.com/ux>

There are many jobs open at Bloomberg, but I'm particularly looking for
intelligent software engineers and UX professionals to work under the CTO and
Infrastructure team in R&D. We have roughly 4,000 R&D employees, so work is
very diverse across the company. Teams are roughly 4-8 people at the lowest
level and group up into larger organizations organized by product type
(equities, fixed income, etc.). I happen to work on infrastructure for the
Professional service (aka Terminal). Our team has very little interaction with
anything finance related and most of our work is related to evolving the
entire platform forward and making forward-looking changes. Back in 2005, we
converted all of our higher-level "app" development to server-side JS (custom,
Spidermonkey based) and now run probably the largest server-side JS stack in
the world (~20MM LOC). We migrated a lot of our GUI toolkit to be scripted as
well (LUA this time) to allow us to more easily evolve it. And now we're
evolving it, embedding WebKit and pushing bugfixes and feature enhancements to
do what we need (our fork is on GH). We're helping define and implement CSS3
Grid spec and help implement ES6 generators among other things. We built and
run a third-party app store within the Terminal. Over the past decade we've
rebuilt the C++ foundation of the company from the ground up, starting with
our own STL implementation using the Lakos allocator model (Lakos and a few
other C++ committee members work here). We have a huge wealth of awesome C++
libraries that we started open-sourcing and will continue to add more layers
as time goes by.

All of what I mentioned above is stuff done by the infrastructure team, and
we're a tiny percentage of the overall R&D population. Other teams get to do
fun stuff as well. The mortgage team ported long-running ABS OAS calculations
from Linux farms to GPU clusters and wrote a Python based cash flow engine
from the ground up, potentially helping define the SEC's Python-files-must-be-
included rules.

We run a worldwide network with somewhere around 35,000 circuits in 180+
countries. We ingest anywhere from 45-60 billion "ticks" daily aggregate from
feeds in all of these countries. We normalize, scrub, and then re-distribute
all this data to customers in all of those countries in an efficient manner.
The Terminal provides analytic and visualization tools to work with market
data, as well as the same tools to work with news and alerts. On the news
side, we ingest over 80,000 news feeds (e.g. WSJ would be one "feed") from
around the world and do the same kind of processing, applying ML for sentiment
and topic classification, etc. We also design our own hardware in-house --
everything from keyboards and monitors, to custom ASICs for
authentication/subscription tokens and PCIe hardware security modules for our
certificate infrastructure. The web side (bloomberg.com, businessweek.com,
BGOV, BLAW, Black, etc) uses mostly Rails stacks and everything you would
expect to find in a web shop.

Oh, and we have a TV station, radio station, etc. They innovate too. Bloomberg
TV is the first non-OTA channel to be distributed via Aereo, for instance :)

We could use a motto like "We do a lot of stuff."

Contact me if you want to discuss at andrew@ishiboo.com. If you want to chat
in person, we are a sustaining sponsor of NYTM and are at all the meetups. and
we'll have a few people at JSConf in May.

------
JackHerrick
wikiHow (<http://www.wikihow.com/wikiHow:Jobs>) - Palo Alto

We're "Wikipedia for how-to". We have over 40 million monthly users, but only
5 engineers. That's 8 million users per engineer!

==Our vision== Imagine a world where anyone can easily learn how to do
anything. A world where access to comprehensive step-by-step instructions in
multiple languages enables billions of people to improve their lives, in both
ordinary and extraordinary ways. That’s the world we want to create.

==Where== wikiHow is located in a homey office in downtown Palo Alto,
California, three blocks from the Palo Alto Caltrain Station. We also have
satellite offices in Portland, Oregon and Seattle, Washington.

==Why we’re different== * We take wikiHow's educational mission seriously. We
put our mission above short-term business goals. * We pay well. You get the
joys of a nonprofit mission with a competitive for-profit salary and benefits
package. * We have a huge number of users, but a very small team. Your work
will make an immediate, noticeable impact on millions of people. * We all work
from home one day a week. * We don't think working long startup hours is
productive or healthy. We work hard and productively, then go enjoy rich lives
outside of work. * Our small, cohesive team is gender balanced: 50% female,
50% male. * We’re often wrong (and that’s OK). Making mistakes shows that we
are innovating. We love to innovate. * We like walking. We even have a few
treadmill desks. * We love coming to work every day. Working with intelligent
people to accomplish something globally ambitious is intrinsically satisfying.
* We like to share. We develop open source software and Creative Commons
licensed content. * With over 40 million readers a month, wikiHow is one of
the top 200 sites on the web. Even your mom will use and love our product. *
We are profitable and growing. * We are self-funded. We refuse VC money on a
regular basis. Investors don’t make our decisions, we do. * We are better in
person than on TV: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdfGsYyALI> * We're
delightfully quirky (but you probably figured that out already).

=== A warning === Before you book an appointment with us, you should
understand that wikiHow is not hoping to be acquired or looking for a quick
financial exit. Our company is already profitable, financially stable (aka
your job isn’t going away at someone’s whim), and we all love working here, so
we aren’t in a rush to sell it to some big company. In fact, we think we are
doing a pretty good job running it, and selling it might mean the end to a
product that we all love working on. The team here shares a passion for
helping the millions of people we reach everyday. It is an amazing feeling to
work on such a popular and impactful product! That amazing feeling makes us
smile when we wake up every day and think about going to work. If all of this
sounds appealing to you, we encourage you to apply... If this is a bummer,
then that’s okay too, we probably aren’t the best fit for you right now...and
that’s totally fine!

===Engineering at wikiHow=== We have a five-person engineering team and over
40 million users. That’s more than 8 million users per engineer! Everything
you build will make an immediate impact on millions of people.

Some of the problems wikiHow engineers are working on: * Building user-facing
features for our volunteer editing community that are fun enough to gather
mass usage, while simultaneously making sure the output of the work produces
high-quality educational information. It’s easy to get people to upload funny
cat memes on the Web; the real challenge comes when you want them to create
and curate the world’s best instructional content. * Creating features to
bring in new content contributors. To keep growing and achieve our goals, we
solve how to enable contributors from mobile devices, as well as continuing to
gain new desktop community members. * Scaling, scaling, scaling. We get more
users before 10 AM than most startups will get in their entire existence. *
Big data. Lots of usage creates lots of data that we work with to further
improve our products. * Mobile and tablets. The majority of wikiHow users will
soon be on portable devices, but they don’t practice typical behavior
patterns. We are rethinking wikis and collaboratively created content for the
mobile era. * Reader delight features. Better software means happier readers.
We’re inventing new ways to make learning pleasant and more efficient. * Your
awesome idea! We value our employees ideas and opinions, and most of our
projects originate from people on the team.

Our stack: PHP, Mediawiki, MySQL, Bash, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Python, C++,
Memcache, Varnish, Nginx, Linux, iOS, Android. This is a partial list, because
we also explore and test new technologies.

We’re looking for full-stack engineers, and are hiring people with a variety
of experience levels and technology interests.

Apply at engineering-jobs@wikihow.com <http://www.wikihow.com/wikiHow:Jobs>

------
ryansapper
Causes.com - San Francisco - Relocation Available - FT

Causes.com is looking for great software engineers to join our growing eng
team (currently 20). Design, build and deliver innovative tools that inspire
people to create social change from their corner of the world. You’ll give
people the ability to support their beliefs, clean up political corruption and
provide real-time relief to those in need. Engineers at Causes tend to be
jack-of-all-trades, though we love people who have mastered a specific part of
the stack, from front-end to back-end and all the data in between. We believe
that the only way to create change is for people to work together; it's the
principle that guides how we run our company. From deep-dive product debates
to catered lunch chats, every great idea gets its day at Causes. We encourage
each other's interests just as much as we foster professional growth, and here
those two tend to be one and the same.

We are currently hiring for software engineers and one iOS engineer. Read more
about the positions at (<http://causes.com/jobs>)

Below are some common questions we get from engineers who are interested, and
one of our awesome engineers has decided to answer them:

Q: What is your team environment like? A: The team environment is extremely
open and loose. Our engineering team has a flat structure - one of our
explicit goals is to create a space where we are all on equal footing to
create opportunities to teach ourselves and learn from each other. We
encourage everyone to be constantly questioning and evaluating our development
processes so that we can keep getting better over time. Every engineer has a
tremendous amount of power in terms of identifying what the most impactful
things to be working on are, and to take on those challenges with the support
of the team.

Q: Are you a pretty casual startup or more corporate styled? A: We have a
couple key meetings each week. Each morning we have a standup that we expect
the whole team to be present for; having the team start the day together is
important to us. We finish each week with a retrospective where we gather
around a whiteboard, have some drinks, and consider the process for the week.
Taking time each week to reflect on what went well and how we can replicate
success, as well as what didn't and how we can avoid similar mistakes in the
future makes this feel like one of the healthiest teams I have ever been a
part of.

Q: Do you guys pair program? A: We definitely encourage pairing - I probably
spend about a quarter of my time coding with a partner, and I'm trying to find
ways to do even more. We used to have pairing stations set up explicitly for
this (two keyboards, two mice, four monitors), but as our team has gotten more
comfortable with other solutions like screen sharing via tmux the pairing
stations have gently fallen into disuse. I would love to hear what setups you
have found to be successful in encouraging good pairing sessions. We're always
looking to find more ways to effectively collaborate!

Q: What is the developer life like? A: In my opinion, the developer life at
Causes is pretty spectacular. I get to work with some of the most awesome
people I know, both technically and in a wide variety of other talents and
interests. Jimmy, who leads our engineering team, used to be a performing
stage magician. Rocky works with our Impact team and has represented the US in
Ultimate Frisbee tournaments. There is a level of passion in my coworkers that
I've never seen anywhere else, and I get to spend my time working, eating,
talking, and playing with these people. As a developer, I get to work with
fantastic technology. We are constantly upgrading our stack, and I often get
to learn about things that are new to me. Most of our devs spend the day ssh'd
into a workstation editing code in Vim, although we have one dev who tunnels
the filesystem so that he can work in RubyMine, and at different times we have
had folks working in TextMate, Sublime, Emacs, and Eclipse. All of our code
goes through a code review tool called Gerrit that we use both to prevent
software defects and as a way to teach each other about our craft. Gerrit is
integrated with our Jenkins CI so that every patch has the complete test suite
run against it before being merged.

We work in small development teams that generally include four developers, a
product manager, and a designer. These teams give engineering access to the
product design process that I haven't seen at the other companies I have been
at. There's a neat sense of satisfaction when you are pairing with a designer
to tweak a page into perfection. Working directly with the product team means
that we get a lot of insight into what is coming down the pipe, and can often
contribute to the direction of the product.

\------------

Have you seen enough and you're now interested in joining the team? Please
send over some code samples and a linked/resume to jobs@causes.com with "HN"
in the subject line.

Thanks! Causes.com team (<http://www.causes.com/team>)

------
davidjnelson
Proximic, Palo Alto, CA

Building "The Bloomberg of the Online Advertising Ecosystem": Proximic is
setting the new golden standard of real-time Data Services in display
advertising and we are delivering big data insights and solutions for marquee
customers in the industry. Proximic specializes in Contextual and Brand
Protection Data to improve ad targeting, and Audience Interest Data to improve
predictive modeling. Our non-linguistic contextual profiling technology called
Pattern Proximity™ along with our Dynamic Category Matching™ engine provides
the most granular, accurate and actionable data in the market.

Proximic is a privately funded company based in Palo Alto, backed by
successful investors. We are a team consisting of industry veterans and smart
people who love making a difference in the industry, are thrilled with the
current opportunities in the ad tech and data space, and enjoy what we do.
We're looking for talented, motivated and impactful people to help our
business grow! Come help us scale in the marketplace.

Java Engineer

We are looking for a dynamic contributor to Proximic's core development team,
who enjoys building innovative technology and applications designed for huge
scale and effectiveness. Work with us to create game-changing products for the
advertising data space, that have immediate market impact with large, well-
known customers. This position is full-time and based in our main office in
downtown Palo Alto, CA. Applicants must be suitable for immediate employment.

Responsibilities

\- Develop extensible, scalable, reliable software for distributed processing/
querying and responsiveness

\- Propose and test improvements to ad targeting, optimization, brand
protection and test algorithms

\- Understand and affect the product direction related to data-driven
applications that emotionally excite and financially benefit our customers

\- Adhere to modern development processes (task breakdown & estimation, code
reviews, unit tests, version control, ...)

\- Participate in the full development cycle from scoping to implementation
within realistically aggressive time frames

Requirements

\- B.S. Computer Science or equivalent experience preferred - M.S. or Ph.D. a
plus

\- 3+ years experience of in server side development of multithreaded,
complex, scalable systems

\- 5+ years of systems-level/core Java Strong experience in building high
performance applications and using different caching techniques in real world
situations

\- Proven track record of excellent coding skills to write reliable / clean
and maintainable software

\- Structured thinker, effective communicator, excellent programming and
analytic skills

\- Good understanding of algorithms, data structures, performance optimization
techniques, and object-oriented programming in Java

\- Experience in online advertising systems (display or SEM), computer
linguistics, applied statistics and/or machine learning a plus

\- Start-up-comfort: wear many hats in a fast-paced environment, willing and
eager to learn and design new technologies; must be flexible in approach

\- Highly self motivated, proactive, hardworking innovator with a "team-first"
attitude

Contact jointeam@proximic.com and mention that you saw our post on hacker
news.

------
jshah13
Splunk is looking for Software Engineer for Cloud Team. ob Description: That’s
a cool job! I want it!

We are busy designing and implementing a public cloud based version of Splunk
with the goals of instant deployment and extremely fast time-to-value. The
service will allow customers of platform as a service provider (PaaS) and
other cloud based services to quickly troubleshoot their applications and
build real-time analytical dashboards, which deliver “Operational
Intelligence”.

We are using the newest technologies to build a multi-tenant, horizontally
scaled version of Splunk for thousands of concurrent users. This project is
run a little differently than typical software projects. We believe in eating
our own dog food by using other cloud services wherever possible. We are
ardent believers in the concept of “DevOps” where the people who write the
code also deploy and manage the virtual systems it runs on. Thus all systems
are managed via “Infrastructure as Code” tools and techniques.

Responsibilities: I want to and can do that!

    
    
        Design and write code to develop and maintain systems which power Splunk multi-tenant services hosted in the public cloud
        Build high-performance and reliable data transport applications
        Implement horizontally scaled out systems, which allow thousands of concurrent Splunk users.
        Define a publish best practices
    

Requirements: I’ve already done that or have that!

    
    
        2+ years software development experience
        Thrives on big data challenges of large volumes, at high velocity, with extreme variability
        Fluency in programming languages such as Python, C, C++
        Strong knowledge of OOP, Network Programming, distributed computing concepts
        Understanding of application development environments such as Django and/or Rails
        Experience with deployment, operations, and management issues for complex distributed data systems
        In-depth understanding of performance considerations with web-scale deployments
        General Familiarity with tools like Chef, Puppet, cfengine, etc.
        Experience with technologies like DNS, HTTP(S), Layer 7 load balancing, etc.
        Understanding of both RDBMS and NoSQL approaches to data storage
        Experience with Amazon EC2, Rackspace or other public cloud technologies and API’s
        Strong communication skills, both verbal and written
        Previous experience in a high paced agile development environment using tools such as Git, Mercurial, Basecamp, Pivotal Tracker, etc.
    
     

Education: Got it!

    
    
        Bachelors Degree in Computer Science or related discipline.
    

About Splunk:

Splunk was founded to pursue a disruptive new vision: make machine data
accessible, usable and valuable to everyone. Machine data is a fast growing
and pervasive part of “big data”—generated by every component of IT
infrastructures, applications, mobile phone location data, website
clickstreams, social data, RFID and much more.

Splunk is focused specifically on the challenges and opportunity of
effectively managing massive amounts of machine data, and providing a next-
generation platform for powerful new applications. Since shipping its software
in 2006, Splunk now has almost 3,000 customers in over 70 countries around the
world. These organizations are using Splunk to harness the power of their
machine data for application management, IT operations and infrastructure
management, cyber security, compliance, web intelligence, business analytics
and more. Innovation is in our DNA – from technology to the way we do
business.

Splunk software has become a platform for machine data!

Splunk now has over 400 employees worldwide, with headquarters in San
Francisco, an office in Cupertino, CA and 8 offices around the world.

We’ve built a phenomenal foundation for success with a proven leadership team,
highly passionate employees and unique patented software. We invite you to
help us continue our drive to define a new industry and become part of an
innovative, and disruptive software company.

Benefits & Perks: Wow! This is really cool!

Health Care, full company paid Dental, Vision and Life Insurance, flexible
spending and dependent care accounts, Commuter benefits, PTO and sick leave,
401K, 3 weeks vacation, 2 completely stacked micro kitchens, catered lunches
on Monday and Bagel Fridays, basketball hoops, ping pong, bbqs, soccer, ski
trips, on-site yoga classes, health fairs.

This isn’t a job – it’s a life changer – are you ready?

To all recruitment agencies: Splunk does not accept agency resumes. Please do
not forward resumes to our jobs alias, Splunk employees or any other company
location. Splunk is not responsible for any fees related to unsolicited
resumes.

Splunk is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer supporting
workforce diversity.

------
erickhill
If you're in the Seattle area, Sporcle is looking for a web developer.

You'll work in a team to maintain and improve our profitable flagship site as
well as other web properties for the Sporcle brand. As a fast-moving startup,
we want to bring on talented, energetic individuals with a passion for
developing platforms for fun and innovative games that are played by millions.
We strive to maintain a casual and fun work environment (bring your dog or
goldfish!), but we're serious about meeting our deadlines to produce the best
experience for our users and contributors.

Responsibilities:

-) Design, develop and test optimized web applications using CSS, HTML5, Javascript, working with PHP, MySQL, 3rd party libraries and services

-) Work as a team member to ensure that implementation details translate through to testing plans and deployment on our sites

-) Show product ownership through collaboration with product managers, designers, other developers to build scalable robust applications.

-) Excellent inter-personal and communication skills, including clear and concise writing for specifications, documentation and test plans.

-) Ability to switch rapidly between different projects in a fast-paced environment

As the next Sporcle employee, what you should bring to the table is:

-) Enthusiasm and passion for web applications and mobile gaming

-) Attention to detail and a hunger for stability and performance

-) Familiar with the quirks and limitations of css and javascript in a multi-browser environment

-) Know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em; Understand when to embrace and extend existing code, not just rewrite from scratch.

-) Comfortable working in a Linux & open-source environment with source control and other content management tools.

-) Able to commute to Sporcle's office in Seattle, Washington (We're in Fremont across from the Burke Gilman trail)

-) BA/BS degree or higher, preferably in CS or a combination of education and applicable experience

-) Entry level applicants with relevant experience are encouraged to apply. Being part of a small company means that there's no help desk, no formal review committees or rigid structure. We work as a team, but everyone is expected to be an independent problem solver with the ability to research and solve their own issues. We have plans and goals, but also embrace change and a little bit of chaos. Already a Sporcle user? We'd love to know more about your experiences with the site or our mobile apps. Include your Sporcle handle and tell us about your favorite games.

Apply here: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sporcleinc/web-
developer/aSoESi...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sporcleinc/web-
developer/aSoESiNj4r4PD8eJe4egig?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
ryguytilidie
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Many people believe that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve with Academia.edu -
ways in which we are trying to re-shape and accelerate science:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
remove that time-lag and introduce instant distribution of scientific ideas.

\- Better peer review. Right now the peer review process takes 12 months to
complete, and only surfaces the opinions of two academics - academics who may
be biased, uninformed about the subject area, or just in a bad mood when
writing the review. 2 people is too small a sample size. We need a faster and
more robust peer review system, one that surfaces the opinions of the entire
scientific community, across a variety of dimensions, and in real-time.

\- Multi-media. Right now, scientists only share papers in PDF form. We need
to bring about a science where scientists are incentivized to share data-sets,
code, videos, blog posts, and comments on all these media. Right now 50% or
more of the world’s scientific output does not get shared, because the system
of credibility metrics only rewards one kind of format, the paper. We need to
change this.

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things can happen.

It's an exciting time for science. Science is transitioning from a 17th
century way of sharing ideas, based on the journal system, to a faster system
of sharing ideas on the web. Science is a foundational part of global growth:
almost every innovation in medicine and technology has its roots in a science
paper.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accelerate science. We
have made a good start: 2.9 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
13,000 join each day. We're a 12 person, engineering-driven, team based in
downtown San Francisco. Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Varnish, Solr, Memcached, and Mongodb. We have raised $6.7 million from Spark
Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers * growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels)

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-review/> (The Future
of Peer Review) and here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-
science/> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. We will handle re-location, including visas, though unfortunately we
are not currently hiring remote employees.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

~~~
jmcgough
"Remote work is fine." "...though unfortunately we are not currently hiring
remote employees."

What?

~~~
ryguytilidie
My fault, sorry for the typo, it has been fixed.

------
djgrant
KashFlow, London - Front-end developer

<http://www.kashflow.com/blog/front-end-developer-vacancy/>

At KashFlow we are not shy of taking the road less travelled. Right now we are
redefining how SaaS products get delivered by building a first-of-its-kind
application.

Bucking the common trend to build multiple native apps, which we feel is the
antithesis of SaaS development, we are building a responsive single page web
application. We don’t know of any other large scale apps (certainly none in
this sector) that are targeting so many devices with a single codebase. But we
are not about sticking with the pack.

That’s where you come in. We’re looking for the Indiana Jones of web
development, a front-end dev who can navigate through the multi-
platform/device/browser jungle that is the modern web.

You’ll be joining a team of passionate web geeks in our London office working
for a profitable, fast growing startup. We’re not dependant on rounds of VC
funding to stay afloat and your work will quickly find it’s way into the hands
of thousands of existing users.

What you will bring to the team is technical expertise building interactive
UIs and a wealth of experience making web applications work across different
devices and browsers. Bonus points if you’ve got experience working in a
client side application architecture as well.

You are obsessed about details. You do a sneaky victory dance whenever you
knock 7ms off render time. You do more than just make things work. You come up
with ingenious and elegant solutions, and you understand the quirks that make
browsers behave differently. Although design isn’t necessarily your thing, you
still work tirelessly to achieve pixel perfection.

You’re someone who stays up-to-date with what’s happening at the leading edge
of web development. You easily formulate your own ideas and are able to make
clear arguments for your opinions.

Core Skills

* JavaScript

* HTML/CSS

* RWD

* Code profiling, perf and optimisation

* Tooling (e.g. Chrome DevTools, the Command Line)

* Best practises (be prepared to write them)

Bonus points!

* Client side application frameworks, i.e. Backbone.js (hint: we use Backbone.js)

* Scrum/Agile

* Version control

* SASS

* REST (API, not sleeping at your desk)

Type: Permanent

Hours: Mon-Fri, 9:00-17:30

Salary: DOE

Benefits: Private medical insurance, 21 days paid holiday

You need to be ambitious and able to turn a list of problems into a list of
solutions. We’re a fun loving office so a good sense of humour is expected,
not to mention all four of the attributes listed at
[http://www.kashflow.com/blog/i-p-e-a-the-four-attributes-
you...](http://www.kashflow.com/blog/i-p-e-a-the-four-attributes-you-need-to-
work-in-a-startup/).

If you think this is you, then send me an email (daniel kashflow com) with
your CV, a link to your GitHub profile, salary expectations and a covering
letter explaining why you want the role, as well as what you bring to the
table.

Please note: NO AGENCIES.

------
helloburin
TripCase / Sabre Holdings - Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas (Southlake)

TripCase is hiring for a few positions, and we're looking for Rails and
JavaScript application devs.

TripCase is an app that helps you manage your travel itinerary. We notify you
when your gate changes or when your flight is delayed, and provide helpful
messages and tools during your trip.

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails for the service layer and desktop app with RSpec
and Capybara for testing. JavaScript/HTML5 for the mobile clients
(Backbone.js, Require.js, PhoneGap, Grunt) with Jasmine for testing. Sass +
Compass for styles.

How we work:

* Git has changed the way we work, and our development/deployment process is heavily influenced by it

* We're and Agile shop and pair pretty frequently and watch each other's backs

* Our product manager and designers are integrated on our teams

* Stories aren't done until they have automated test coverage

* Our Rails folks write mobile client code and vice versa

* We use Trello and Campfire to stay on top of things

* Our Joel on Software test score is about 11.

* Test-driven development

* Macs

Some things we have on our plate:

* Automated CSS tests (with Sass + Compass making it so easy to refactor and author CSS, it's also super easy to break stuff. We are getting tired of ⌘+R all day)

* Automate all the things

* Automated/continuous iOS and Android builds

* Vagrant VMs with Chef Solo for development

If you want to learn more, just ping me: burin.asavesna [at] sabre.com

More Info

\--------------------

App Pages:

* Android App - [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sabre.trip...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sabre.tripcase.android&hl=en)

* iOS App - <https://itunes.apple.com/app/tripcase/id309620151?mt=8>

If you're interested, here are a few posts about some of the things we're up
to:

* Development Processes - [http://blog.helloburin.com/post/46330361293/development-proc...](http://blog.helloburin.com/post/46330361293/development-process-shenanigans-things-we-do-at)

* Coding Standards - [http://blog.helloburin.com/post/47017036508/were-not-human-c...](http://blog.helloburin.com/post/47017036508/were-not-human-compilers-coding-standards-and-style)

* Our experience with automating our build/distribution with (and without) PhoneGap Build - [http://blog.helloburin.com/post/47533914638/automating-your-...](http://blog.helloburin.com/post/47533914638/automating-your-way-out-of-the-dark-ages-our)

Our Job Postings:

* Senior Mobile Client Developer - Mobile Web Apps - <http://bit.ly/18cIg8A>

* Senior Mobile Business Analyst and Tester - <http://bit.ly/YmrLFp>

* Senior Software QA Engineering (Mobile Apps) - <http://bit.ly/16nQ7Rs>

* Senior Software Development - Javascript and HTML5 - <http://bit.ly/15ZKzN6>

Our Joel Test:

* Do you use source control? Yes

* Can you make a build in one step? Yes

* Do you make daily builds? Yes

* Do you have a bug database? Yes

* Do you fix bugs before writing new code? Yes for any new features, production bugs get prioritized in the backlog

* Do you have an up-to-date schedule? Yes

* Do you have a spec? Yes..?

* Do programmers have quiet working conditions? Yes

* Do you use the best tools money can buy? No

* Do you have testers? Yes

* Do new candidates write code during their interview? Yes

* Do you do hallway usability testing? Yes

------
orangethirty
REMOTE

Looking for a co-founder.

Email in profile.

------
wschroed
The Genome Institute at St. Louis, MO

Title

Business & Technology Applications Analyst II (this is not an entry-level
position)

Job Description

The Genome Institute at Washington University has an opening for a talented
software engineer in the Bioinformatics group. The position will work with an
experienced group of software engineers to develop software supporting the
tracking of laboratory data and analysis processes to support large scale
genomic research projects.

The Genome Institute has been at the forefront of genome research since its
inception in 1993 and has been a part of major scientific projects such as the
Human Genome, 1000 Genomes and TCGA (The Cancer Genome Atlas) Projects. The
Genome Institute is a world-leader in the generation and analysis of genomic
sequence data and uses this data to extend biological knowledge of the human
genome and provide clinically relevant sequence analysis aimed at
understanding human diseases (such as cancer and Alzheimer's disease). In
addition, the Institute fosters public understanding of genomic science
through various educational and outreach efforts.

Job Qualifications

The ideal candidate has a talent and love for writing software, is interested
in developing that skill, and applying it in a production environment. The
candidate will be expected to learn new things on a regular basis, think
critically, and collaborate with other developers across groups. The
environment is fast-paced and a person who likes to get things done will find
a lot of opportunity.

Design, testing, debugging, and problem analysis are a regular part of the
work. Skills in abstract software design, object-oriented architecture,
relational data modeling, and web interface design will be used frequently,
which will require thorough knowledge of each concept. The applicant will use
these skills to develop software that will: interface with people and/or
laboratory equipment, process and analyze large data sets on a compute
cluster, and provide intuitive web based interfaces to the specifications of
the laboratory managers and technicians.

Proficiency in dynamically typed languages (Perl, Ruby, Python, Lisp, etc.) is
a plus, but not required. Understanding of relational databases and SQL will
be helpful. Experience with web technologies such as HTML, CSS, Javascript and
approaches such as REST and AJAX is an asset. Regular work will be done in
GNU/Linux and other UNIX-like development environments. Familiarity with open
source technologies, version control software such as git, and programming in
a network environment are also assets.

Certification or degree in computer programming from a technical school or
college plus two years of relevant work experience required. Additional
relevant programming experience may be substituted on a year-for-year basis
for required education.

You can also send questions and resumes directly to me.

------
timv
Sydney (Darlinghurst), Australia

SiteTour is looking for a full-time developer to join our team.

We're a small startup - currently it's 2 full-timers (1 business, 1 tech [me])
plus some freelancers, advisors and partners. We're building a platform for
the out-of-home advertising industry (billboards, bus shelters, buses,
shopping centre panels, etc)

Our current tech stack is Java (GWT/Spring/Hibernate), Geoserver, AWS (EC2,
S3, RDS), MySQL; but it's not set in stone.

It's a full stack analysis+development role, taking changes from requirement
through to testing, from front-end through to the database, and also assist in
providing operational support for the live site.

We have lots of opportunities that we're working through, and things are
pretty fast-paced, so we need someone who is happy to receive requirements
that are very loosely defined, flesh them out, produce a design (either in
your head, or on paper depending on the size of the work) and then see it
through development and testing.

We're based in Darlinghurst (Sydney, Australia) and we're looking for someone
who can be physically present in the office, but there's plenty of flexibility
(we're happy to have a mix of work in the office/work from home). Sorry, we're
not set up to sponsor overseas applicants at this time.

The things we care about (in rough order)

\- Good cultural fit. It's a small team so we'll be seeing a lot of each
other, and we want that to be something we're all happy about

\- A team player who can work with minimal supervision. We're busy and
everyone's got a lot on their plate, so we want to be able to help each other
out, but we also need everyone to be able to pick up their own work and run
with it.

\- Happy to work full stack & full life-cycle. One day might be spent
brainstorming how we want some end-user features to work, and the next day
spent neck deep in code. If you like that sort of variety, that's a good
thing.

\- Happy to work with our technology stack, and able to productive quickly. I
don't care too much whether you have GWT or AWS experience, as long as you're
happy to work with it, and happy to put the effort in to get up to speed fast.
Obviously if having experience makes those things easier.

In return we can offer

\- Flexible work arrangements. Both of us (the 2 full-timers) have young kids,
so if you're in a similar situation we're happy to talk about how we can
accommodate.

\- A chance to do Java development in Sydney without working for a
bank/telco/consultancy. Those who work in Sydney will know that there's only a
handful of interesting companies, and the rest is big corporate dev work (I
know, I've done lots of it). If you've got a Java skillset but want to break
out of that world, then here's an opportunity.

\- A fun office environment. We share office space with a couple of like-
minded companies, and I think it's a fun place - hopefully you will too.

Feel free to ask questions here, or email me

 _User:_ tim

 _Domain:_ sitetour.com.au

